# Velvet's Serious 2005 Journal :P



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

*Short-Term Physique Goal * ??? Lose 15lbs while retaining LBM (just finished bulking and fatting J) to reach my mid-term goal weight of 130lbs by the end of May (in time for the warm weather, shorts, bikini???s and all that) 18 weeks

*Running Goals* ??? Run a 5K May 1 and May 28, Run an 8K June 1 and a 10K by then end of the summer
*
Mid-Term Goal* ??? Compete at the Kingston Bodybuilding and Fitness Championships in the Figure Category in October.

*Stats:*

Age: 32
Height: 5???7???
Weight: 145 (a good 5lbs in water tho as I???m coming of a fairly high/simple carb diet)
Bodyfat:  Dunno, have to get it measured

*Cutting Plan:*

Initially I???ll be starting with an isocaloric (approx 33% 33% 33%) 1700 calorie bodybuilders type cutting diet concentrating on lean proteins, complex carbs, tons of veggies and EFA???s.  I???m getting help from Patrick on this 


And my training schedule (exercises/rep patterns help from Patrick):

Mondays -               Back & Biceps
Tuesdays -              20 min Run & high rep Abs
Wednesdays -          Chest & Triceps
Thursdays -             Legs & 30 min Run 
Fridays -                 Delts & Abs
Saturdays -             40 min Run
Sundays -                Rest


*
Other:*
-One planned ???cheat??? meal per week (until progress stalls) to keep my sanity as I have a fair bit of time to accomplish my goals
-This is a serious training journal, not a whoring journal  I"m keeping my other one open for that 


Challenges:
-Keeping up with my training for running while adding/retaining LBM for the Figure comp in the fall???but it can be done, I???ve talk to others who have incorporated running as their form of cardio for Physique competitions


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

*Monday January 24*

*Back/Biceps*....it hurts to type this 

35-40 minutes

All sets with 30 min RI (and it kicked my ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!)  Had to lower some weights as I've been training in the 4-6 range the last few months and that hurt my pride ha hahahaha
*
HS CG Pulldown*
50 x 10
70 x 6
80 x 3
90 x 1
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 5

*WG Pulldown*
65 x 10
70 x 8

*Uni Bent DB Row*
15 x 10
17.5 x 10
17.5 x 10
20 x 10 

*CG Cable Row*
50 x 12
50 x 15

*BB Curl*
25 x 12
30 x 12
30 x 12

*Hammer DB Curl*
10 x 8
10 x 7  (my arms are toast by this time    )
*
Notes:*

Really good workout, was really surprised at how fast it went with 30 RI's.  Was supposed to do Prone Incline DB Rows..but do ya think I could figure out the logistics of that?   My muscles were screaming half way thru this routine and my strength kept declining...I"m not used to the volume and lower RI's, so I should see some good results!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 24, 2005)

Hey, new journal. Good idea  So no more Max OT? Big difference going from heavy to higher reps eh? And killer RI's. Nice job Jeni!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

*Monday, January 24 Diet*

*Diet:*

*Meal #1*
1 whole egg
1/2 c EWs
1/3c Oats

*Meal #2*
3 oz Chicken
1/2 Apple
Big ass Spinach Salad
1/2 tb Flax Oil

*Meal #3 (PWO)*
28g Protein
1/3c Oats

*Meal #4 (PPWO)*
3 oz Chicken
1/2c Sweet Potato
1/2tb Olive Oil
Brocolli galore

*Meal #5*
1/2c Oats
1/3c EWs
1 tb Natty (Made into a pancake   )

*Meal #6*
3/4c Cottage Cheese
10 Strawberries
1/2tb Flax Oil

*Total*

1711 Cals
165g P (40%)
126.5g C (30%)
54g F (30%)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey, new journal. Good idea  So no more Max OT? Big difference going from heavy to higher reps eh? And killer RI's. Nice job Jeni!



Hey Rock, no more MAX OT...need to shake things up and I wanted help from P, so we are doing a combo of what I like and what he thinks will get me the best results


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Question, how come after I do an upper body workout my right arm gets all tingly, can go on for like 24 hours and makes it hard to get comfy at night   It starts at about my elbow and goes down into my fingers   I've had nerve conductions studies done but they didn't find anything


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2005)

good luck with the whole serious workout/diet deal


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 24, 2005)

You got it girl, go for it, it's YOURS!!!!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

You're really gonna run 30 minutes on every leg day?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

ya, it hurts too much to do it the day after and two days post leg day.  Besides, I'm trying to mesh two schedules and two training partners...we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks Rock


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ya, it hurts too much to do it the day after and two days post leg day. Besides, I'm trying to mesh two schedules and two training partners...we'll see how it goes!


G'luck 


Sounds like suicide on 1700cals


----------



## Velvet (Jan 24, 2005)

If it doesn't work out, we tweak!  I've done a hell of a lot more cardio on a hell of a lot less cals back in the day


----------



## RoCk79 (Jan 24, 2005)

I just dont get it tho, you already look bomb, I mean, my god, you look simply irresitiable


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Diet:*
> 
> *Meal #1*
> 1 whole egg
> ...




EW??


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 24, 2005)

Patrick,

That's a Jill-ism for egg whites


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 24, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> my god, you look simply irresitiable


 
I concur...


----------



## BritChick (Jan 24, 2005)

Hello VE!
Good luck with the new journal, not that you needed a new one, you're always on track!   
Look forward to following along and seeing how you are progressing with your goals.


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2005)

Yaaaaaaaay  another journal!!! Ill be following closely-please post your diet AND training. Thanks! 

Good luck!!!

Oh yes, I WILL be keeping an eye on you too, and your cheats!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Patrick,
> 
> That's a Jill-ism for egg whites



OH


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

RoCk79 said:
			
		

> I just dont get it tho, you already look bomb, I mean, my god, you look simply irresitiable



Thanks, but I've put 10lbs on since those posing pics..mind you, I've only gone up one clothing size, so some of that is muscle   as I would have been a size 9 at this weight before, but i"m a 7...want to be a 3 again   I felt most comfortable at that weight and I had good definition.  My definition in my abs and arms is blurred now   Want it back


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I concur...



What was the picture Luke?  I can't see it


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hello VE!
> Good luck with the new journal, not that you needed a new one, you're always on track!
> Look forward to following along and seeing how you are progressing with your goals.



Hi Britty, was thinking about ya last night, cause I remembered that I hadn't replied to your email yet..must have gotten buried in my inbox ...bad me   Will do that today 

Thanks for the support, I can always count on you


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Yaaaaaaaay  another journal!!! Ill be following closely-please post your diet AND training. Thanks!
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> Oh yes, I WILL be keeping an eye on you too, and your cheats!



HI Jilly   Good, please do keep me in line...I need to be held accountable when times get tough!!

How did you get your ticker to work   I tried adding one but I'd just keep getting the URL only


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> OH



Hello


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What was the picture Luke? I can't see it


Robert Palmer


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't get it


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I don't get it









Simply irrestistible


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

ha ha, k, now I get it


----------



## sara (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet, good luck with your goal(s) 
by the way, you already look great


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 25, 2005)

Whore police here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey sunshine!!! Im not sure why the ticket wont work. Make sure you are copying ALL the letters/numbers, and make sure you use the V bulietin. OR, tell me wht you want in it and Ill do it then pm you with it!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Hey sunshine!!! Im not sure why the ticket wont work. Make sure you are copying ALL the letters/numbers, and make sure you use the V bulietin. OR, tell me wht you want in it and Ill do it then pm you with it!



Cool, that would be great Jilly becuase I tried it a few time to no avail..and I call myself a techy     I'd like one of the snake ones with the scale as the slider...15lbs please!!  Thanks 

Hey Rock and Sara, welcome to my new journal


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

*Tuesday January 25*

Was supposed to run today but my partner had a last minute business meeting, so we are going tomorrow.  Arms are killing from yesterday's workout so I did Delt/Ab day instead

*Seated DB Press * (was supposed to do BB, but 3 youngins were hogging it)
10 x 10
15 x 6
17.5 x 3
20 x 1
22.5 x 9
22.5 x 7
22.5 x 6

*DB Laterals*
10 x 10
10 x 8
10 x 7

Note:  I feel wimpy with this small weights higher reps   

*EZ Upright Row* (don't like these P is there a substitute?  )
40 x 9
40 x 7
40 x 6

*SB Pass* (Pike while passing ball from feet to hands, try it, it's killer)
12 x 3

*SB Crunch*
15 x 2

*Toe Taps*
20 x 2


Notes:  Pretty good workout, but my upper body felt tired from yesterday


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

What don't you like about the upright rows? The exercise in general or the way the bar feels ? details girl !  LOL


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

*Tuesday January 25 Diet*

*Diet:*

*Meal #1*
1 Whole Egg
1/4 c EWs
1/2c Oats
5 Strawberries

*Meal #2*
3 oz Chicken
1/2 c Applesauce
Spinach Salad
1/2 tb Flax Oil

*Meal #3 (PWO)*
3 oz Chicken
1/3c Oats

Note:  was supposed to be a cardio day so didn't have Protein Powder with me (will bring some extra tomorrow to store here)

*Meal #4 (PPWO)*
3 oz Chicken
1/2c Sweet Potato
1/2tb Olive Oil
Brocolli

*Meal #5*
1/2c Oats
1/3c EWs
1 tb Natty

*Meal #6*
3/4c Cottage Cheese
10 Strawberries
1/2tb Flax Oil
*
Total*

1730 Cals
151g P (36%)
139.5g C (32%)
56g F (31%)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> What don't you like about the upright rows? The exercise in general or the way the bar feels ? details girl !  LOL



Honestly?  My boobs get in the way!    They are rather large this time of da month


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Honestly? My boobs get in the way!  They are rather large this time of da month


Hmmmm  well then you should be ok by the next delt day. But it might be a good idea to come up with a alternate for those special occasions !


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

I wonder if I did a cable upright row from the bottom cable and stood out from it a bit????


----------



## gwcaton (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I wonder if I did a cable upright row from the bottom cable and stood out from it a bit????


Many options 
http://bodybuilding.com/fun/exercises.php?MainMuscle=Shoulders


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Honestly?  My boobs get in the way!    They are rather large this time of da month




Do them with dumbells then.  Working with independant arms should help to keep your boobs out of the way.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Good idea, it'll make it better for my RC too.  It hurts to type today P, geez, my back and bi's are KILLING today.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good idea, it'll make it better for my RC too.  It hurts to type today P, geez, my back and bi's are KILLING today.



Don't get to comfortable.  this program is just temporary until you get nice and primed up.  then we are going to do some f*cked up sh*t.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 25, 2005)

Mummy!


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 25, 2005)

I just wanted to say you look really good for 32!  I definitely thought you were in your 20s.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

_"really good" ?_

Hell no... she's simply irresistible.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks CP and Luke 


Looks like running outside it not an option today, minus 24 with the wind chill and our route was along the waterfront   Guess I'll do like a hamster and hit the treadmill


----------



## BritChick (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks CP and Luke
> 
> 
> Looks like running outside it not an option today, minus 24 with the wind chill and our route was along the waterfront   Guess I'll do like a hamster and hit the treadmill



Brrrr... sounds like pretty darn chilly weather!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Yup, it's been like this all week, next week they are calling for warmer weather and rain  

Morning Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yup, it's been like this all week, next week they are calling for warmer weather and rain
> 
> Morning Kerry



Good morning.   

It got to -12 here a couple of weeks ago... I was ready to move! lol

Rod comes from Saskatchewan, when he was home at Christmas it was -47... why the hell would anyone live there??!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> 
> It got to -12 here a couple of weeks ago... I was ready to move! lol
> 
> Rod comes from Saskatchewan, when he was home at Christmas it was -47... why the hell would anyone live there??!



-12? That's it???   I thought it would be just as cold in BC   -47 is just insanity   How do you even dress for that?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wednesday, January 26*

*Cardio Day*


20 min run on treadmill at 5.2 mph...10 min warmup/cooldown walk


Notes:  This run and the run on Sunday seemed tougher than usual.  Both days I was eating relatively (compared to my diet last few months) low carb....wonder if there's a connection


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Cardio Day*
> 
> 
> 20 min run on treadmill at 5.2 mph...10 min warmup/cooldown walk
> ...




maybe you shouldn't run?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Smartass


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

*Wednesday, January 26*

*Diet:*

*Meal #1*
1 Whole Egg
1/4 c EWs
1/2c Oats
5 Strawberries

*Meal #2*
3 oz Chicken
1/2c Oats
1/2tb Olive Oil
Brocolli

*Meal #3*
3 oz Chicken
1/2c Rice
1/2 tb Olive Oil
Mixed Veggies


*Meal #4*
3 oz Chicken
1/2 Apple
Spinach Salad
1/2 tb Flax Oil


*Meal #5*
1/2c Oats
1/3c EWs
1 tb Natty

*Meal #6*
3/4c Cottage Cheese
10 Strawberries
1/2tb Flax Oil

*Total*

1801 Cals
153.5g P (36%)
140.5g C (32%)
62g F (32%)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2005)

meals look good there boobs.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks coach  it's been a bit of a struggle at times.  I haven't even had any gum, i'm trying to start this diet off without any crutches..just persistence, my sugar cravings should be gone soon tho


----------



## BritChick (Jan 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> -12? That's it???   I thought it would be just as cold in BC   -47 is just insanity   How do you even dress for that?



Yeah and trust me -12 is very rare here, hell -7 is usually as cold as it gets and that's figuring in the wind chill factor!   

As far as dressing for -47 degree weather you don't, you just stay home!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2005)

I have a recipe that my new fav: Mock crustless quiche!

3C ew's
1 pack frozen spinach, drained
Onion to taste
Salt, pepper

Anything else you can think of.

Mix everything together and bake for 30-40mins at 350. It tastes SO yummy!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thursday January 27*

*Legs *  

Lets just say I was dizzy, I was jello and I wanted to spew.  I haven't done that much volume in months and I am not going to be walking tomorrow!

All RI's are 30 seconds...that kicked my butt too    1-1.5 mins between exercises, total time 40 minutes

*Squats*
90 x 10
120 x 6
140 x 3
155 x 1
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6
170 x 6 it was a fight but I made it

*Leg Press*
180 x 8
180 x 8
180 x 11 dunno 
180 x 10

*SLDL * (staggered grip)
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 6 had to stop cause I was dizzy, must have held my breath 

*Lying Leg Curl * (hating P at this point)
50 x 8  waaaaaaaaay too heavy after SLDL's
40 x 10
40 x 10  jello

*Standing Calf * 
155 x 8
155 x 8

*Seated Calf*
80 x 8
80 x 8

Notes:  Felt great, I went after lunch hour so it was quiet, only the hard core were there, I think I'm going to switch my schedule around a bit to go later, which means tweaking my meal schedule a tad.  I really gave it my all and I'm definately going to be an invalid tomorrow


----------



## BritChick (Jan 27, 2005)

Nice workout Jeni!   I'm tired just looking at that!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

*Thursday January 27*

*Diet*

*Meal #1*
1	Whole Egg
1/2 c 	Oats
1/4 c 	Egg Whites
5	Strawberries

*Meal#2*
3 oz	Chicken
1/2	Apple
1/2 tb	Flax Oil
	Spinach Salad
* 
Meal #3	(PWO)*
1.25 sc	Protein Powder
1/2 c 	Oats

*Meal #4	* 
3 oz 	Chicken
1/2 c	Brown Rice
1/2 tb	Olive Oil
	Fibrous Veggies

*Meal #5* 
1/2 c 	Oats
1/3 c 	Egg Whites
1 tb	Natty

* 
Meal #6	*
3/4 c	2% Cottage Cheese
10	Strawberries
1/2 tb	Flax Oil

*Totals:*
1770 Calories
156.5g P 36%
144g C 34%
56.5g F 30%


----------



## Velvet (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks Kerry   I was almost too tired to type it


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thursday January 27 EDITED*

K, last two meals didn't go as planned, was late getting to the gym, so my meals after were pushed later, had to leave quick at home, so I just ate my easiest/quickest meal, less cals but 1tb too much natty 

*Meal #1*: 1 Whole Egg; 1/2 c Oats; 1/4 c Egg Whites; 5 Strawberries
*Meal#2:* 3 oz Chicken; 1/2 Apple; 1/2 tb Flax Oil' Spinach Salad
*Meal #3:* 1.25 sc Protein Powder; 1/2 c Oats (Post Workout)
*Meal #4: * 1/2 c Oats; 1/3 c Egg Whites; 1 tb Natty
*Meal #5:* 1/2 c Oats; 1/3 c Egg Whites; 1 tb Natty 


*Totals:*
1582 Calories
133g P 35%
144.5g C 38%
45g F 27%

*UPDATE:  * I weighed in this morning 4lbs lighter than last Saturday!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow, nice w/o Jeni! You  know your squatting more than me? LOL! I think we need to start a Team Velvet also!


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job on the 4 pounds........going down!! 

Weird-our meals are so similar. I used to do 5 meals, now Im doing 6 with only about an extra 100 cals more a day and I am STUFFED. More meals=happier Jill.

Try my new spinach/eggie recipe yet? Yesterday I baked 4C worth!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, nice w/o Jeni! You  know your squatting more than me? LOL! I think we need to start a Team Velvet also!



Not likely   But thanks anyway!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Nice job on the 4 pounds........going down!!
> 
> Weird-our meals are so similar. I used to do 5 meals, now Im doing 6 with only about an extra 100 cals more a day and I am STUFFED. More meals=happier Jill.
> 
> Try my new spinach/eggie recipe yet? Yesterday I baked 4C worth!




Thanks girlie 

Ya, we do seem to have similar tastes and you were the one to get me into pumpkin 

Nope, haven't tried it, but i Plan on it this weekend!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, so my planned cheat meal is tonight after work!  And this is what I'm going to have:

Mix together:
chocolate chips
natty
mini marshmellows
And Nuke em:

Dip bananas and graham crackers into the 'dip' 

YUMMYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Another update:

I'm sore, really freaking sore..all muscles, my back is still sore from Monday, my abs are still sore from Tuesday..and lets not even think about how my legs are gonna feel tonight and tomorrow


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks girlie
> 
> Ya, we do seem to have similar tastes and you were the one to get me into pumpkin
> 
> Nope, haven't tried it, but i Plan on it this weekend!




there goes the 4lbs!!  It will now rearrange itself on your ASS.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> there goes the 4lbs!!  It will now rearrange itself on your ASS.



Bite me bitch, you said I could!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

OH wait, are you talking about my cheat or the egg and spinach concoction?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Bite me bitch, you said I could!



bitch me bitch?

I said you could have a cheat.  Not be a f*cking animal.  okay enjoy it....  

but before you do ask yourself these questions:

1) how do I feel right now?
2) how will i feel after eating that?  the next day?
3) I just started a diet.  Do I really NEED  to cheat at this point?
4) Is this cheat jusitfied?  Or am I just doing it to do it because i am technically allowed?
5) Would this cheat feel better if I say waited a few weeks until I am in this full swing and more deserving of it?  It would be more like a reward that way.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

> less cals but 1tb too much natty



you siad it I didnt.  you said it I didn't.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Legs *
> 
> Lets just say I was dizzy, I was jello and I wanted to spew.  I haven't done that much volume in months and I am not going to be walking tomorrow!
> 
> ...




yes nice work!!

What the heck happened on the leg press?? LOL!!  How do you go from 2 sets of 8 up to a set of 10 and 11?? LOL......Should have upped the weight right away.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> bitch me bitch?
> 
> I said you could have a cheat.  Not be a f*cking animal.  okay enjoy it....
> 
> ...



I said *BITE* me bitch ...sheesh

You're shitting me on the 'fucking animal' part right, cause that is ohhhhhhhhh so tame compared to cheats/binges of the past 

Ok, I'll tell you what, I will ask those questions when I get home before I head to the store...now I doubt I will cheat   OH the guilt


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes nice work!!
> 
> What the heck happened on the leg press?? LOL!!  How do you go from 2 sets of 8 up to a set of 10 and 11?? LOL......Should have upped the weight right away.



I got past a mental barrier   Up the weight?  I thought I up the weight when I can get a few sets in at the max rep # of that range (8-12)?  So in this case, 12.  No??


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I got past a mental barrier   Up the weight?  I thought I up the weight when I can get a few sets in at the max rep # of that range (8-12)?  So in this case, 12.  No??




Naw, that weight is to light for you.  get past the mental barrier every set...get some balls and crank out sets of 8!!  Man, you are so damn lucky I don't train you in person.  I would screaming at you!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Aye Aye captain


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

This is all sooooo funny!!! Is Patrick doing your diet also Jeni? I hate to put my input here, but he may be right about the cheat


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

I hate Patrick and now I hate you too Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I hate Patrick and now I hate you too Rock


I can understand hating Patrick but you didn't answer my question


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

oh, ahem..ya,  I design my diet based on the foods I like and he tweaks it to make sure I'm not eating too much of one thing (natty) or less of another (EFA's) etc


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 28, 2005)

Gotcha! Still hate me sexy?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

not anymore, i'm over it now..off to the gym for chest/triceps GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

Have a good workout nosepicker


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> .  I would screaming at you!!



Would you make me cry?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would screaming at you!!


 
I think we had the same english teacher


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Would you make me cry?



possibly


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I think we had the same english teacher




what are english?


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *1) how do I feel right now?
> 2) how will i feel after eating that?  the next day?
> 3) I just started a diet.  Do I really NEED  to cheat at this point?
> 4) Is this cheat jusitfied?  Or am I just doing it to do it because i am technically allowed?
> 5) Would this cheat feel better if I say waited a few weeks until I am in this full swing and more deserving of it?  It would be more like a reward that way*.


This is great Pfunk. Steered me away from a cheat this weekend


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

Wanna hear something weird?  I'm actually relieved..i've been thinking about/craving the cheat for the last few days, and now that I've decided not to, I don't have any cravings   Plus I just had a great w/o and I'm in my size 6 jeans today...wahoooooooooo

Hi Jilly


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

*Friday January 28th*

End of Week one..down 4lbs...sore but happy

*Diet:*

*Meal #1: *  1/2c Oats; 1/4c EWs; 1 egg; 5 strawberries
*Meal #2:*  Spinach; 1/2 tb Flax Oil; 3 oz Chicken; 1/2 grapefruit
*Meal #3:*  3 oz Chicken; 1/2c Rice; 1 tsp Olive Oil; Brocolli
*Meal #4:*  1/2c Oats; 1.25 sc Protein; 1/2 Grapefruit
*Meal #5: *  1/2c Oats; 1/3c EW's; 1 tb Natty (no cheat, but this meal Rocks anyway)
*Meal #6:*  3/4c Cottage Cheese; 10 Stawberries; 1/2 tb Flax Oil


*Totals:*
1728 Calories
144.5g P (33%)
159g C (37%)
52g F (27%)

*Workout:*

*Notes: *  I can barely type, my necklace is in my purse cause I couldn't hold my arms up long enuff to get the stoopid clasp done up..I hurt...bad, My arms and chest feel all squirrley   Oh and my pride was somewhat hurt..I'd start each first set strong...down a few reps next set, can barely get 1/2 my reps thirds set and barely a couple last set    Why is my strength declining so much so fast?  

*RI*= 30 min Strict
*Total time* = 40 mins

*Bench*
50 x 10
60 x 6
70 x 3
75 x 1
80 x 6 (felt strong)
80 x 6F (getting tougher)
80 x 4F (with a spotter, help on the last rep)
80 x 3F (with a spotter, only 2 on my own...barely    )

*Incline DB Press*
20 x 9F
20 x 5F 
20 x 5F
20 x 4F

Where f= to failure (can you tell I program computers?  )

*Cable Crossover*
30 x 12
30 x 10F
30 x 6F
30 x 5.75F 

*Skulls*
20 x 15 too light
25 x 9F
25 x 5F

*Triceps Pressdowns*
60 x 10F
60 x 6F
60 x 9F only cause I went faster


Q*uestions:*  Cable crossovers, lower or upper cables?  I used upper...arms parallel at the top or above?

If I'm not making my minimum reps for the 3rd and 4th set should I start off with a lower weight even tho I can rep out at that weight first two sets?







Question P:  Is a piece of fruit PWO ok?  I'm pretty hungry at this time!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 28, 2005)

my body knows when friday comes around. my cravings are a bitch to fight off.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

*answers*

1) high cable crossovers.
2) arms parallel?  not sure i understand you here
3) no fruit post workout.  oats and whey please.
4) about the rep ranges.  don't start with a lighter weight either (a) toughen up and deal with it or (b) lift smarter.....for example, bench press, try and hit 80/5x4.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 28, 2005)

FunkMasta said:
			
		

> 3) no fruit post workout. oats and whey please.


Why not?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> my body knows when friday comes around. my cravings are a bitch to fight off.



No kidding, thought it was just me..actually my two nights that my cravings hit are Fridays and Wednesday..not sure why the wednesdays, but it's regular!

Hi BP...welcome to my journal


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi BP...welcome to my journal



i heard this is where all the cool people come and im cool so.....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Why not?




fructose uses a non-insulin pathway to digest.  also, fructose preferentially repletes liver glycogen.


you can if you want use fat (like natty PB) and protein and forgo the insulin spike.  I am not opposed to that.....however if you do that is your one time a day nattyp PB!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> *answers*
> 
> 1) high cable crossovers.
> 2) arms parallel?  not sure i understand you here
> ...



K, thanks

Arms parallel as when you arms are in the starting position - arms extended up at your sides slightly bent.  Do start with your arms at parallel or slightly lower or higher (I ask because I see folks doing it differently all the time)


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> i heard this is where all the cool people come and im cool so.....



  All cool peeps in here!!  Glad you could join us


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fructose uses a non-insulin pathway to digest.  also, fructose preferentially repletes liver glycogen.
> 
> 
> you can if you want use fat (like natty PB) and protein and forgo the insulin spike.  I am not opposed to that.....however if you do that is your one time a day nattyp PB!!!



No way man, I love meal #5 I make a pancake with the oats and eggs and smear the natty on top...almost better than any cheat...almost 

K, just oats and Protein


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

I start with my arms up above my head and come down, slight lean forward at the waist (flat back and good spinal position ofcourse).  Then perform a fly.  Staggered stance is fine to use heavier loads....feet together stance will place more emphasis on the core stabalizers.  Wanna make it hard??  Three count eccentric.

I can't wait to have you training on a cool program....hehehehehehhe


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

my pecs are quivering as I type   That's a good thing right


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> No way man, I love meal #5 I make a pancake with the oats and eggs and smear the natty on top...almost better than any cheat...almost
> 
> K, just oats and Protein



protein and flax would be fine also.

I pour my whey/water over my dry uncooked oats and eat it with a spoon...yum!!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 28, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> my pecs are quivering as I type   That's a good thing right




fuck your pecks!!!  How are your boobs??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I start with my arms up above my head and come down, slight lean forward at the waist (flat back and good spinal position ofcourse).  Then perform a fly.  Staggered stance is fine to use heavier loads....feet together stance will place more emphasis on the core stabalizers.  Wanna make it hard??  Three count eccentric.
> 
> I can't wait to have you training on a cool program....hehehehehehhe


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> protein and flax would be fine also.
> 
> I pour my whey/water over my dry uncooked oats and eat it with a spoon...yum!!



That sounds nasty  But then again Im not a big fan of the flavour of any protein powders..wouldn't want to ruin my oats


----------



## Velvet (Jan 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> fuck your pecks!!!  How are your boobs??



No boob issues today thanks


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2005)

Why are you dropping the protein and upping the carbs? Just curious.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 28, 2005)

ok seriously? I just found this journal now. thanks a heap for letting me know you started it! 

 Just read through the whole thing. 

 Girl i have to tell you those workouts look BRUTAL and you're only getting started! I think i'm transferring all usage rights of the phrase "I'm a beast. RAWR." over to you. Hahahahaha! I'm hurting just reading those.

 Your diet looks great. Good job (and good job, P, too!  )

 You are doing awesome, Jeni. Congrats on the 4lb, congrats on the size 6 jeans, and congrats on surviving the first week and forgoing your first "technically allowed" cheat hahahahahaha!You're on fire...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 28, 2005)

Im following, but quietly.  I dont know anything


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Why are you dropping the protein and upping the carbs? Just curious.



I'm not sure what you mean Jilly?   I try to stay isolcaloric (within a few percentage points ) 33% 33% 33%...what do you see that is different now?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> ok seriously? I just found this journal now. thanks a heap for letting me know you started it!
> 
> Just read through the whole thing.
> 
> ...



Hey sista!  Wasssup?  Sorry, hee hee, i just made a quick reference to this journal in my other non-serious  journal...i'm sure it was easy to miss considering how freakin busy you've been!  Thanks for the support Ivy   YOu rock!  And ya, those workouts were brutal...reducing my RI's while upping my reps really kicked my ass, my back is still sore from last MONDAY's workout!   I didn't end up going running last night cause i was way too sore and figured I better give my bod a break..P will be thrilled to here that 

Hope you have a gggggreat weekend!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

Jake


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2005)

I thought your carbs were normally lower.  More like 50/30/20  Thats sort of what I aim for.

What are you doing online this weekend, your not working??


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

no, I don't like that low carb...i've tried it and it makes me really cranky and tired.  I may end up doing something like that as time goes on but not right now 

I'm just trying to wake up before I start my weekend cleaning   Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

UPDATE FOR P:

No cheat   I was a good girl, meals went all according to plan AND, I decided not to do my 30 min planned run.  I was too sore and figured it would interfere big time with my recovery..i think I'll need at least another month to recover


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> UPDATE FOR P:
> 
> No cheat   I was a good girl, meals went all according to plan AND, I decided not to do my 30 min planned run.  I was too sore and figured it would interfere big time with my recovery..i think I'll need at least another month to recover




amazing!!!   





> no, I don't like that low carb...i've tried it and it makes me really cranky and tired. I may end up doing something like that as time goes on but not right now



I hate low carbs also.  I like a 40/40/30 ratio sometimes too.  I try to stay away from lower than 30% until I absolutly need to do it.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 29, 2005)

Cool   Do you mean 40/40/20? or 40/30/30? PCF

Oh I forgot to give you my waist measurement:
Last week = 28 5/8"
This Week = 28"   Down 1/2 inch    

Damn, my son's kraft dinner looks tasty


----------



## P-funk (Jan 29, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Cool   Do you mean 40/40/20? or 40/30/30? PCF
> 
> Oh I forgot to give you my waist measurement:
> Last week = 28 5/8"
> ...




either or for the ratios.

1/2" is good.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

*Saturday January 29th*

*Diet: *  

*Meal #1:* 1/4c Egg Whites; 1 Egg; 1/2c Oats10 Strawberries 
*Meal #2: * 1/2c Egg Whites; 1/2c Oats; 5 Stawberries; 1/2tb Flax 
*Meal #3:* 1/2c Egg Whites; 1/2c Oats; 1tb Natty 
*Meal #4:* 1/2c Rice; 3 oz Chicken; 1/2tb Olive Oil; 1/4c Egg Whites (Chicken Fried Rice) 
*Meal #5: * Spinach; 3 oz Chicken; 1/2tb Flax; 1/2 Grapefruit 
*Meal #6: * 1/2c Cottage Cheese; 10 Strawberries; 1/2tb Flax Oil 

*Totals: * 
1755 Calories 
147g P (35%) 
150.5g C (35%) 
52.5g F (30%) 

*Workout: *  

Rest Day


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

*Sunday, January 30*

*Diet: *  

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Cottage Cheese; 5 Strawberries; 1/2c Oats 
*Meal #2:* 1/2c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 1.5tb Natty 
*Meal #3: * 1/2c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 10 Strawberries 
*Meal #4:* 1 tb Olive Oil; 3 oz Chicken; 1/4c Egg Whites; 1/2c Rice; 2c Brocolli
*Meal #5:* 1c Cottage Cheese; 10 Strawberries; 1/2tb Flax Oil

*Totals: * 
1714 Calories
143.5g P (33%)
153g C (36%)
53g F (28%)


*Workout: *  
Continuous Abs for 7 minutes = 206 contractions 
Outdoor Run 20 min with 20 min Walk - lungs aren't functioning (asthma) optimally today..this was tough was supposed to run the full 40 mins


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> either or for the ratios.
> 
> 1/2" is good.



Ok, I think I want to try a 40/40/20 next week as I won't be missing any of those fat options except the natty. And I'd like to see if bumping up my carbs a bit will help with my running


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Jeni  What's up today?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi Rocky!!  Back and Biceps today, you?  Have a good weekend??


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

Lotsa pancakes Sat huh?  I could live off of my pumpkin ones.

Try my spinach concoction yet??

Congrats on the 1/2 inch loss!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh ya, I have my griddle just waiting for me on the weekends..yummy!

No, I didn't try the quiche..I was planning on it but the store didn't have any frozen spinach   The spinach I have at home is baby leaf and I don't like cooking with it..will look for the frozen stuff this week!

Thanks Jilly.  How was your weekend??


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

W/O is done  Just have to actually work now. Weekend was relaxing, you?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Mine was pretty relaxing too Rocky ahhhhhhhhhh

Hi BP, wassup?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Jan 31, 2005)

just makin sure things werent gettin too rowdy in here.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

not rowdy, remember this is the SERIOUS journal


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> not rowdy, remember this is the SERIOUS journal


Then NO LAUGHING


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you ever have 6 meals???


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

I eat 6 meals everyday..but I got up late Sunday so I made my 5 meals bigger and yummier


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I eat 6 meals everyday..but I got up late Sunday so I made my 5 meals bigger and yummier


Ohhhhh


----------



## BritChick (Jan 31, 2005)

Morning Jeni. 
Hey thanks for stopping by my journal and posting and for your support I made the change to stats as you suggested... duh, I guess that is quite relevant! lol  
It's really awesome to know that you have friends when you hit a rough patch and I feel very blessed right now knowing just how many I truly have.   
Just caught up on your journal looks like you are doing great and keeping focused, keep up the great work!


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni.
> Hey thanks for stopping by my journal and posting and for your support I made the change to stats as you suggested... duh, I guess that is quite relevant! lol
> It's really awesome to know that you have friends when you hit a rough patch and I feel very blessed right now knowing just how many I truly have.
> Just caught up on your journal looks like you are doing great and keeping focused, keep up the great work!



Hi Kerry 

No problemo.  I've been where you are..but waaaaaaaaaaaaaay closer to the comp.  At least you have time to kick it up a notch and now you have some great help!!   I'm here any time you wanna chat!!!!  I always visit your journal after I post in mine


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

*Monday, January 31*

*Diet: *  

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Oats; 1/4c Egg Whites; 1 Egg; 10 Strawberries 
*Meal #2:* 2.5 oz Turkey; 1/2tb Flax Oil; 2 c Spinach 
*Meal #3: * 1/2c Rice; 3 oz Turkey; 1/2 tb Olive Oil; 1/4c Egg Whites 
*Meal #4: * 1 sc Protein; 1/2c Oats 
*Meal #5:* 1/2c Egg Whites; 1/2c Oats; 1 tb Natty 
*Meal #6: * 1/2c Cottage Cheese; 5 Strawberries; 1/2tb Flax Oil 

*Total: * 
1743 Calories 
152g P (35%) 
154g C (36%) 
53.5g F (29%) 


*Workout: *  

RI= 30 seconds
Total Time = 35 mins!!
Total Cals Burned 169..hey thought I'd see since I had my monitor on 
*
HS CG RG Pulldown *phew**
50 x 10
70 x 6
80 x 3
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6 
*
WG Pulldown*
70 x 12F
70 x 9F

Notes:  *How do you know you've hit 'failure' on a pulling exercise..the last rep I didn't get all the way to my upper chest..does that mean that wasn't a full rep..do I keep going with my ROM decreasing every rep or do I stop once I can't complete the full rep?**

Uni Bent DB Row*
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10
20 x 10

*CG Cable Row (rope)*
55 x 15
55x 15 

Notes:  Will up the weight next time

*BB Curl*
30 x 14F
30 x 8F
30 x 7F

*Hammer Curl*
10 x 7F
10 x 7F (alternating)


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you mix the strawberries into the cottage cheese?? Geeze, arent fresh straws expensive right now?


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh oh oh. DId you cut out pb completely??? IF so why?


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you mix the strawberries into the cottage cheese?? Geeze, arent fresh straws expensive right now?



You betcha..yummy!  Na, I buy the frozen kind where the freeze them individually without any additives (sugar)..they are only $3.00 for a tub so I stock up on 5 tubs at a time   Love my berries


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Oh oh oh. DId you cut out pb completely??? IF so why?



NO WAY..it's still there..every dayl, 1 tb and damn do I ever look forward to it..I smear it on the oats/ew's pancake and have it for supper on week nights and breakfast on weekends


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Diet: *
> 
> *Meal #1:* 1/2c Oats; 1/4c Egg Whites; 1 Egg; 10 Strawberries
> *Meal #2:* 2.5 oz Turkey; 1/2tb Flax Oil; 2 c Spinach
> ...




If you can't complete the rep with a full ROM then you can't complete the rep.  Set over.

On the uni DB bent rows don't rest between arms just go on then the other.

okay, change cals to 40/40/20.  But keep it there.  To hard to know what works if you are mixing things around.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 31, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> If you can't complete the rep with a full ROM then you can't complete the rep.  Set over.
> 
> *Ok, good to know about failure on a pulling motions*
> 
> ...



Thanks P


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks P




k, new program soon!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice w/o Jeni!


----------



## Sapphire (Jan 31, 2005)

Ahh!!  You are gonna kick my butt in this comp!!      I cant count grams....  I will just do what I can..    

Hi there V!!    I start my cut next week... I think...


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> k, new program soon!!!


How soon?  WHy?  Because I wanna change my diet? (I'd like to reneg on that comment btw, I want to stay with what I'm doing..a) to get a better baseline of how my body is responding and b) cause I like the foods and combo's and I don't feel hungry)


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Rock!!  Morning


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ahh!!  You are gonna kick my butt in this comp!!      I cant count grams....  I will just do what I can..
> 
> Hi there V!!    I start my cut next week... I think...



We'll you are a hell of a lot leaner than I am right now girlie!    Besides, my heart isn't into the IM comp..it came at a weird time for me..I wanted to put on more muscle over the fall/early winter months and now slowly (emphasis on the slowly part) get lean...but I'm not killing myself to get to the March 6th deadline.  But i will provide pics, because I don't want to quit..it's just not my main focus right now.  Get what I mean Jelly Bean.  

So you're starting your cut next week eh?  Um, what exactly are you cutting?    You are already very lean!!!   And what do you mean you THINK you'll start next week..wassup?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning!   
Just finished my morning cardio session... didn't get to bed until very late so it was a bit of a tough slog for me.
What's on your agenda today?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

A tough slog  I'm doing delts and abs today   And a run tonight..short one..actually it'll likely be more of a wog than a run or a jog  

Busy day ahead?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> A tough slog  I'm doing delts and abs today   And a run tonight..short one..actually it'll likely be more of a wog than a run or a jog
> 
> Busy day ahead?



I'm doing same body parts plus chest, looking forward to the new program, it's going to be more intense for sure but I will be spending less time in the gym overall.   

Ya, busy day here, have a client first thing, then a massage... mmmm (no complaints there!!!   ), then I have to attend my sons student led conference, after which kids swimming lessons and then I have to head back to the gym to train, plus I need to do some banking and run errands... I'm gonna be scrambling but busy is good.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 1, 2005)

morning ladies


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I'm doing same body parts plus chest, looking forward to the new program, it's going to be more intense for sure but I will be spending less time in the gym overall.
> 
> Ya, busy day here, have a client first thing, then a massage... mmmm (no complaints there!!!   ), then I have to attend my sons student led conference, after which kids swimming lessons and then I have to head back to the gym to train, plus I need to do some banking and run errands... I'm gonna be scrambling but busy is good.



Ya, I P put me on a high volume program that I thought would take a long time but with the 30sec RI's i'm out of there in little more than a half hour 

Ya, that does sound like a busy typical mom day ha ha ha.  Have fun and have a great workout!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning BP, how the hell are ya?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 1, 2005)

im always spectacular.....just checkin on my girls.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> How soon?  WHy?  Because I wanna change my diet? (I'd like to reneg on that comment btw, I want to stay with what I'm doing..a) to get a better baseline of how my body is responding and b) cause I like the foods and combo's and I don't feel hungry)



soon, end of next week.  has nothing to do with your diet and everythign to do with making you a fucking machine.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> How soon?  WHy?  Because I wanna change my diet? (I'd like to reneg on that comment btw, I want to stay with what I'm doing..a) to get a better baseline of how my body is responding and b) cause I like the foods and combo's and I don't feel hungry)



    if women would just do what they are told .....

no need for hostitlity ladies it was a joke.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> soon, end of next week.  has nothing to do with your diet and everythign to do with making you a fucking machine.



Alrighty then!  I'll be a machine 

BP  you talking about Willis?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Alrighty then!  I'll be a machine
> 
> BP  you talking about Willis?




don't play dumb.  you know what he is talking about.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>




that is so hot!!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 1, 2005)

it made me half stiff


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P - I'm all out of books..can you recommend some bb/training/sports nutrition type books for me please   I just finished Ahhhhhhhnold's Encyclopedia for the gazillianth time..need some new material!!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

mel siff- super training
valdamir zatsiorski- science and practice of strength trianing
William McArdle- Exercise physiology- Energy, Nutrition and human performance
Willaim McArdle- Sports and exercise nutrition
Bill Starr- Only the strong survive
Randell Strossen- Super Squats
Stuart McRoberts- Beyond Braun
Bruce Kubik- Dinasour training


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 1, 2005)

i like the ironman books too...

guide to bb nutrition
guide to natural bb


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

kewl, I'll hit Chapters...Dinosaur training....hummmm


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

Well FUCK!  I just searched ALL of those books for the three locations in kingston and they are either a) out of stock or b) not even listed as existing.  All of our bookstores are owned by the same parent company (Indigo/Chapters)

Any other books anyone can recommend?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> has nothing to do with your diet and everythign to do with making you a fucking machine.



Don't you just love it when he talks dirty.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

such a bad bad boy!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well FUCK!  I just searched ALL of those books for the three locations in kingston and they are either a) out of stock or b) not even listed as existing.  All of our bookstores are owned by the same parent company (Indigo/Chapters)
> 
> Any other books anyone can recommend?




all are avaliable at amazon.com.  Most of them you can get used or semi-used there for incredible discounted prices.   

Other places to check:

ironmind.com
elitefts.com


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Don't you just love it when he talks dirty.




where the hell have you been all day?  I was on MSN.  Did you workout yet?  I didn't see it in your journal when I checked earlier??


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> all are avaliable at amazon.com.  Most of them you can get used or semi-used there for incredible discounted prices.
> 
> Other places to check:
> 
> ...



Ok, guess I better put some money on my credit card


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> where the hell have you been all day?  I was on MSN.  Did you workout yet?  I didn't see it in your journal when I checked earlier??




AHEM!  MY journal P..quit picking up chicks in MY journal


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

chicks pick me up thank you very much.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

*Tuesday February 1*

*Diet:*

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Oats; 1 Egg; 1/4c EW; 10 Berries
*Meal #2: * 3oz Chicken; 1.5c Spinach; 1/2tb Flax Oil; 1/2 Grapefruit
*Meal #3:* 3oz Chicken; 1/2c Rice; 1/4c EW's; 1/2tb Olive Oil; 1.5c Brussels
*Meal #4:* 1 scoop Protein; 1/2c Oats
*Meal #5:* 1/2c Oats; 1/3c EWs; 1tb Natty
*Meal #6:* 1/2c Cottage Cheese; 10 Berries; 1/2tb Flax Oil

*Totals:*
1749 Calories
150g P (35%)
148.5g C (35%)
59.5g F (30%)


*Workout:*

*Seated DB Press*
10 x 10
15 x 6
20 x 3
22.5 x 6
22.5 x 6
22.5 x 6F

Notes:  Will go to 25's next week

*DB Laterals very strict*
10 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 8F

*Cable Upright Row*
40 x 12 too light
50 x 10 still too light
60 x 9

Notes:  These are waaaaaaaaay better than the bb version..no boobie friction. Will start with 60 next week

*DB Lateral Hold*
5lbs for 30 seconds - 90 degree 15 and 45 degree 15 seconds
12.5lbs for 15 seconds 45 degrees

*Bent Knee Hanging Leg Raises*
12
12

*Reverse Incline Crunches*
10
10F

*SB Crunch legs wide*
12

*SB Obliques*
20

*Incline Crunch*
15
15

*Notes:*  Good workout...really felt my traps on the uprights 

*Cardio:*

Will be attempting a 30 min run with Lisa..could end up being a jog..perhaps a wog..or even a claw my way across the pavement


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

nuttin


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

another nuttin


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

*My thoughts today...*

I thought I'd compile a list of things that I learned about training for the figure contest last year.  What did I learn NOT to do and what worked...ahhh reflection:

*What I leaned from Training for a Figure Contest Last Year*

-Your mental strength (motivation, dedication, focus, determination) must be stronger than your physical strength

-Cheating/binging can undo a couple of weeks of strict dieting, make you look and feel puffy and hurt your self-esteem/self-confidence

-Ultra low carb makes me cranky, tired, lethargic and depressed

-You need a good coach to help you learn, design your workouts, tweak your diet and most of all, to keep you accountable

-Only listen to one person???s advice (your coach) as many opinions/directions are confusing and will not produce the best results

-When I am eating clean (but not low carb), I felt wonderful, alive and energetic.

-Give yourself extra time to reach your goal in case you experience bumps in the road..my bump was that the skin on my upper tummy wasn???t tightening up as fast as I was losing body fat

-When you start eating/training for a comp, you start hanging out with different people-fitness minded people, you enjoy different social activities (playing outdoors as opposed to partying and going out to dinner all the time), you turn down social activities that will go past your very strict bedtime or make you late for your workout, and you will start to crave foods you couldn???t even stand before!

-Flax seed oil will always be barfy

-I love to say ???I???m in training???  It makes me feel proud

-I love talking, eating and sleeping fitness and because of that I drive my non-fitness friends nuts but admire my dedication

-My mother just doesn???t understand but she does support me

-I love to look at the buff physiques of both males and females and appreciate their beauty

-I feel lost when I???m not aspiring towards a fitness related goal

-My son thinks I eat ???yucky???

-Practice your posing, especially walking in spikes while smiling and sucking in your gut, practice, practice, practice

-Practice walking around in heels and a bathing suit in front of friends and family before doing it on stage in front of hundreds of strangers

-Nothing feels as good as DOMS after a kick ass workout???my mother and friends just don???t understand good pain..ha ha ha

-Stay positive even when the going gets tough???and the going will always get tough

-Lastly, go the distance, no matter what.  Don???t quit or you???ll regret it!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

*holy crap*

geez, it posted my message 5 times


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

grrr


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)




----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

> -Practice your posing, especially walking in spikes while smiling and sucking in your gut, practice, practice, practice



Also, even for the figure girls, practicing posing like the boys do!!  Even though all you are doing is quarter turns and runway turns posing like the guys will help to bring out better defenition, density and muscle hardness as you are forced to really make that isometric contraction.  Also, it is a great form of cardio.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

and ps..........did you post that enough times?????  Damn it boobs!!!  Pay attention!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Also, even for the figure girls, practicing posing like the boys do!!  Even though all you are doing is quarter turns and runway turns posing like the guys will help to bring out better defenition, density and muscle hardness as you are forced to really make that isometric contraction.  Also, it is a great form of cardio.



Ya, Leah told me that too!  I'd rather do body building poses than quarter turns anyday..but need more mass before i'd even think of competing


----------



## Velvet (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> and ps..........did you post that enough times?????  Damn it boobs!!!  Pay attention!




Stoopid poster thingy..it was SOOOOOOOO much fun trying to delete them all   I'm going home now damnit


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

I don't understand the whole competing train of thought, but I do admire those that can do it from start to finish.  Good luck miss Velvet.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I don't understand the whole competing train of thought, but I do admire those that can do it from start to finish.  Good luck miss Velvet.



what don't you understand?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 1, 2005)

what I don't understand is the desire to push one's self to the limits ... and that' probably because I couldn't do it.  I'm very happy with my gains in weight lifting.  I've been able to do so without making the sacrifice of eating certain foods or going out and drinking a few beers while playing pool or going out partying with my wife.  I don't mean anything negative by my comment.  I couldn't do it, so I don't understand the train of thought.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> what I don't understand is the desire to push one's self to the limits ... and that' probably because I couldn't do it.  I'm very happy with my gains in weight lifting.  I've been able to do so without making the sacrifice of eating certain foods or going out and drinking a few beers while playing pool or going out partying with my wife.  I don't mean anything negative by my comment.  I couldn't do it, so I don't understand the train of thought.



I know you didn't mean anything negative by it.  I was just interested in hearing you reasoning.  

I guess for some the train of thought is that they need an exact goal to shoot for in order to stay on target.  I mean, for some, if there was no contest in sight they would blow up like a blimp.  For me it was that I was always really serious about my diet and training so it just seemed like the next step.....I mean, why train and eat for the contest that is never going to happen??  May as well throw yourself on stage.  It is fun up there.  I think this may be my last contest though.  I am certain about that but I like to train others for competitve events (much more fun than training the general population).  I could see mylsef finding happiness in others succcesful attempts at competition and reaching their physique goals.  But then again....once I get on stage, as britchick would say, I am a total HAM....I love the energy and the showiness of it all.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> where the hell have you been all day?  I was on MSN.  Did you workout yet?  I didn't see it in your journal when I checked earlier??



Are you repremanding me in Velvet's journal... she's gonna bust your balls if you're not careful!   
I've been all over the freaking place today funky, no I haven't trained yet, just home for a quick meal, then got some kids stuff to deal with and finally should get to the gym at around 5pm... I did do my cardio though.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I thought I'd compile a list of things that I learned about training for the figure contest last year.  What did I learn NOT to do and what worked...ahhh reflection:
> 
> *What I leaned from Training for a Figure Contest Last Year*
> 
> ...



Hey great list Jeni, I can relate to all of them... though I didn't learn from all of them myself, next season I will be better prepared, I'm still learning from my mistakes!!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I mean, for some, if there was no contest in sight they would blow up like a blimp.



LMFAO... hell and some of us do that even with a contest in sight!!!    



> But then again....once I get on stage, as britchick would say, I am a total HAM....I love the energy and the showiness of it all.



Who you?? a ham???!!!  lol     Hey, if you've got it flaunt it!!!

For me it's largely about facing my fears and challenging myself, there is nothing like facing something that scares you shitless and being able to say I did it! lol  Seriously, overcoming things that I am afraid of gives me a huge sense of accomplishment. 
I also love to see how I can manipulate my physique... but only when it's in a positive direction!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice w/o Jeni! And good job making that list, I can definately learn from that list as well!


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I thought I'd compile a list of things that I learned about training for the figure contest last year.  What did I learn NOT to do and what worked...ahhh reflection:
> 
> *What I leaned from Training for a Figure Contest Last Year*
> 
> ...


GREAT post Velvet!   I admire your will and dedication.  It is quite remarkable!  I wish I had your dedication BUT I, like NT, enjoy my myself just a wee bit too much.  I wish you all the luck in the world, you are such a nice person as well as a GORGEOUS woman.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LMFAO... hell and some of us do that even with a contest in sight!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  we should add those two things to the list   How was your workout Kerry?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I know you didn't mean anything negative by it.  I was just interested in hearing you reasoning.
> 
> I guess for some the train of thought is that they need an exact goal to shoot for in order to stay on target.  I mean, for some, if there was no contest in sight they would blow up like a blimp.  For me it was that I was always really serious about my diet and training so it just seemed like the next step.....I mean, why train and eat for the contest that is never going to happen??  May as well throw yourself on stage.  It is fun up there.  I think this may be my last contest though.  I am certain about that but I like to train others for competitve events (much more fun than training the general population).  I could see mylsef finding happiness in others succcesful attempts at competition and reaching their physique goals.  But then again....once I get on stage, as britchick would say, I am a total HAM....I love the energy and the showiness of it all.



I can understand why you'd rather train competitors..I have several PT friends and they say the same thing.. YOu know a competitor is serious and will put their heart and soul into their training/dieting and are like sponges just taking in all the information they can get from you...for the PT,that must feel really really good!  Most of the general population (at clubby gyms in particular) are just going thru the motions and really don't have a clue.  But then there are the folks like Steve that know what they are doing and train hard but find more of a balance with their fitness and the rest of their lives.  To each his own!  And ya, P, I can see you getting right into the posing and the audience's feedback..ha ha..got any comp pics you can share


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Morning Rocky


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> GREAT post Velvet!   I admire your will and dedication.  It is quite remarkable!  I wish I had your dedication BUT I, like NT, enjoy my myself just a wee bit too much.  I wish you all the luck in the world, you are such a nice person as well as a GORGEOUS woman.



WOW..those are such nice things to say Cyndi, thank you!     That made my day and it just started 

Thanks for the luck..hopefully you'll be with me along the way!!  So?  When are you starting your cut girlie?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 2, 2005)

dont worry i brushed already


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Morning BP


----------



## BritChick (Feb 2, 2005)

Good morning Jeni, how are ya today?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

*Tuesday February 1 UPDATED*

*Update* to yesterday's post

*Cardio:*

30 mins fast run..felt awesome...we ran faster than we ever have with no problems...sprinted the last block!!

Did my cardio between meal 5 and 6.  Meal six was supposed to be:
1/2c cottage cheese
1/2tb flax oil
10 berries

But I didnt' think that was enuff carbs to replenish my glycogen..so instead I had:
1/3 c Oats
1/4c EWs
5 Berries


*Totals:*
1702 Calories
145g P (34%)
158g C (37%)
47g F (25%)

P - was that a bad idea as it was my meal before bed?  should I have just went to bed running on empty instead


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning Jeni, how are ya today?



Hiya Kerry, I'm great, how are you?  Do you ever have problems getting to your Blog?  yesterday and today I get the logon screen (which you don't normally get if click 'remember' me) and when I enter in my info, the screen just refreshes   But then it stopped later and let me in, now it's doing it again    oh and 10L?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

I"m having wicked sugar cravings all of a sudden   And when i went to refill my water bottle in the kitchen at work...there were a big smack of chips ahoy chewy cookies in there 

I didn't cave..instead grabbed my can of diet pepsi, hope that works, it usually does


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Oh and my abs are very sore today...all the way  up and alllll the way down

Um, where is everybody, I'm lonely


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 2, 2005)

im here baby calm down


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Got sugah?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2005)

morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 2, 2005)

for you.....anything


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Velvet.


Morning Steve   GIMME ALL YOUR SUGAH BUSTA!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> for you.....anything



aw shucks *insert blushing smilie here*


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Steve   GIMME ALL YOUR SUGAH BUSTA!



--> insert mega blush smilie here <--


----------



## BritChick (Feb 2, 2005)

> Hiya Kerry, I'm great, how are you? Do you ever have problems getting to your Blog? yesterday and today I get the logon screen (which you don't normally get if click 'remember' me) and when I enter in my info, the screen just refreshes  But then it stopped later and let me in, now it's doing it again   oh and 10L?



Hey congrats on not caving on the sugar cravings!   
My blog journal has been okay so far, I think there have been a couple of times where I have got the 'page cannot be displayed' error message but I can usually get on if I wait a couple of mins.   
Yes 10 litres! lol  And now I must go pee... again.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

> P - was that a bad idea as it was my meal before bed? should I have just went to bed running on empty instead



don;t go to bed on an empty stomach.  it was fine.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I"m having wicked sugar cravings all of a sudden   And when i went to refill my water bottle in the kitchen at work...there were a big smack of chips ahoy chewy cookies in there
> 
> I didn't cave..instead grabbed my can of diet pepsi, hope that works, it usually does



eat more greens.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Eating a bushel of brocolli right now


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok P, just for shits and giggles, say I wanted to replace one of my three running sessions with sprints -remember we are just shitting and giggling here - how long should the session be as well as the intervals?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ok P, just for shits and giggles, say I wanted to replace one of my three running sessions with sprints -remember we are just shitting and giggling here - how long should the session be as well as the intervals?




I would do anywhere from 10-15 (or even 20 sprints if you have the guts for it).  The restinterval can be whatever you need to recover ie.

rest/sprint
60s/30s
40/20
30/30
etc...

obviously the rest/sprint times will dicate how long the cardio session will last.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Well Michael wants me to go on his ski trip on Feb 16th..never been skiing before in my life...any tips on not skiing into trees, over cliffs or thru chalets would be mucho appreciated.  I'll have to practice my 'damsel in distress' bit in case I run into some hotties


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I would do anywhere from 10-15 (or even 20 sprints if you have the guts for it).  The restinterval can be whatever you need to recover ie.
> 
> rest/sprint
> 60s/30s
> ...



hum, ok, I'll start with the 60/30's and go for as long as I can and see what happens ..tnx


----------



## P-funk (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well Michael wants me to go on his ski trip on Feb 16th..never been skiing before in my life...any tips on not skiing into trees, over cliffs or thru chalets would be mucho appreciated.  I'll have to practice my 'damsel in distress' bit in case I run into some hotties




I have never ski'd befire.  Everyone asks me to go.  I will never go becasue everyone that ski's for the first time it seems breaks something.  I don't want to mess with that.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

ya, ok, that makes me feel better poopyhead!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well Michael wants me to go on his ski trip on Feb 16th..never been skiing before in my life...any tips on not skiing into trees, over cliffs or thru chalets would be mucho appreciated.  I'll have to practice my 'damsel in distress' bit in case I run into some hotties



learn the S turns and you'll go very slowly down the hill.    I'm an expert at going as slow as possible.  I'm always in control.  

Thanks for the compliment, but I can't say that I know what I'm doing.  I eat 5 meals a day ... stay away from junk food for the most part ... go to the religiously.  That's all I do.  Unlike the Funky's, Brits, and the JBLs of this forum that really need to tone and firm and chisel for comps, I just need to look decent in the pool.  I am pretty happy with what I've accomplished.  I'm not big like Funky or the other monsters, but then again, I have no desire to be that big.


----------



## craig777 (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well Michael wants me to go on his ski trip on Feb 16th..never been skiing before in my life...any tips on not skiing into trees, over cliffs or thru chalets would be mucho appreciated.  I'll have to practice my 'damsel in distress' bit in case I run into some hotties




Green slopes and pie wedge \ / is all you need to remember.   

If he mentions black tell him no way


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> Green slopes and pie wedge \ / is all you need to remember.
> 
> If he mentions black tell him no way




Hee hee, I know about the black and will definately be hanging out on the bunny hill...i'll have to invest in a cute ski bunny outfit 

Welcome to my journal Craig


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok, now i'm eating a bushel of brussels and getting complaints that they smell yucky   just can't win


----------



## craig777 (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hee hee, I know about the black and will definately be hanging out on the bunny hill...i'll have to invest in a cute ski bunny outfit
> 
> Welcome to my journal Craig




  Where are you going skiing, I have been to numerous places although never in Canada.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

about a 2.5hr drive north of me...called Calabogie Peaks..I have a friend that's a ski instructor there that keeps trying to get me to go...damn, should have taken him up on that offer sooner


----------



## craig777 (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> about a 2.5hr drive north of me...called Calabogie Peaks..I have a friend that's a ski instructor there that keeps trying to get me to go...damn, should have taken him up on that offer sooner




It isn't as hard as you think, you will do great. You are athletic and will pick it up just fine. The hardest thing you will find is getting off the ski lift, and you will probably fall a few times getting off. You may even fall more than a few times, then you can pretend to be the damsel in distress and have all the guys in the ski patrol running to your assistance.   

You will have to let us know how it is, I am always looking for new places to go skiing and not spend a fortune. It seems like all the places down here that are any good cost a lot.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> It isn't as hard as you think, you will do great. You are athletic and will pick it up just fine. The hardest thing you will find is getting off the ski lift, and you will probably fall a few times getting off. You may even fall more than a few times, then you can pretend to be the damsel in distress and have all the guys in the ski patrol running to your assistance.
> 
> You will have to let us know how it is, I am always looking for new places to go skiing and not spend a fortune. It seems like all the places down here that are any good cost a lot.



Ya, that lift thingy scares me  what if I miss getting off and go allll the way back up again like a    it could happen ya know!

For lift ticket and rentals it's only $21!  Canadian that is so you'll have to do the math


----------



## craig777 (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, that lift thingy scares me  what if I miss getting off and go allll the way back up again like a    it could happen ya know!
> 
> For lift ticket and rentals it's only $21!  Canadian that is so you'll have to do the math



Well actually if you miss getting off you wouldn't go all the way back up, you get off at the top and get on at the bottom.   So you would go all the way back down, and if you miss getting off at the top they stop the chair lift and then help you off with everyone watching.   

Of course having one of the guys help you off might not be bad   

$21 dollars is a great price.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## craig777 (Feb 2, 2005)

This is the trail map for Calabogie Peaks


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

craig777 said:
			
		

> Well actually if you miss getting off you wouldn't go all the way back up, you get off at the top and get on at the bottom.   So you would go all the way back down, and if you miss getting off at the top they stop the chair lift and then help you off with everyone watching.
> 
> Of course having one of the guys help you off might not be bad
> 
> $21 dollars is a great price.



  I think i've eaten waaaaaaaaaaay too many greens today 

OMG>.they help you off?     well ya, good point if the helpy helperton getting you off is cute...  k, that just didn't sound right..I think I'll just shut up now


----------



## Velvet (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi Tony   wassssssssssup?  How's the fam?  Hitting the gym these days?


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Tony  wassssssssssup? How's the fam? Hitting the gym these days?


Family is great...
I restarted my gym thing again.  I am now doing HIT and I am very happy to be back at the gym.....


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 2, 2005)

Hi sweetie!  How's things??  Running going well?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Hiya Sapphy!

Yep, the running is going swimmingly.  Lisa and I are going to do some sprints tonight...for the only the second time in my life ha ha.  How are you doing?  Got big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

*Wednesday February 2*

Water: 4.5L

*Diet:*

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Oats; 1 Egg; 1/2c Egg Whites; 10 Berries
*Meal #2:* 3 oz Chicken; 1c Spinach; 1/2tb Flax Oil; 1/2 Grapefruit
*Meal #3:* 1/2c Rice; 1/4c Egg Whites; 1/2tb Olive Oil; 3 oz Chicken; 2c Brocolli
*Meal #4:* 3oz Chicken; 1/2c Oats
*Meal #5:* 1/2c Oats; 1/3c Egg Whites; 1 tb Natty
*Meal #6:* 1/2c Cottage Cheese; 10 Berries

*Total:*
1699 Calories
152g P (37%)
145.5g C (35%)
49g F (27%)


*Workout:*

Rest Day


*Notes:*
Had my first sugar cravings in over a week, tummy growling, kind of cranky/moody but made it through the day wahooooo. I find I'm not so hungry on days that I workout, especially when I've done cardio!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Good luck with the sprints tonight Jeni, you'll love it. I like doing them on a track rather than out in the open though. Just my preference. And have fun Skiing! I'd love to go skiing again, it's a blast. You'll be so sore the next day from getting up from all the falls LOL. My first time down the Bunny Slope I fell 22 times 

Looks like your doing great in here, your inspiring me to push even harder Jeni. Keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Rocky!  I'll keep count on how many times I fall on the bunny hill and we'll compare notes   I was a figure skater (competitive) for 13 years so I should be ok as far as balancing and maneuvering 

Just ate a peanut butter cookie   I think I really do want to incorporate a cheat meal/day in my week.  I have 8 months till comp....I don't want to be too anal too soon or I know I won't make it that long.  Back on the wagon, fresh and ready to go tomorrow (I'm not planning on going all out today, and my post w/o nutrition will be spot on, but I'm going to relax a bit today)


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know you  were a competive figure skater. You'll be fine on the slopes!

Don't sweat the PB cookie, you've been doing great! I'm sure Patrick will set you on the right track as far as a cheat meal/day.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Um, I think P will probably beat me...but I'm willing to fight back lol

Yep, I competed for 2 years alone and then 2 years as part of a precision skating team..think syncronized swimming but on skates ... The rest of the years I just took lessons and skated on the lake a home...i should bring in pics..you'd laugh, I looked like a boy when I was younger   skinny as a toothpick, no boobs and short short hair


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ... I looked like a boy when I was younger   skinny as a toothpick, no boobs and short short hair



Seeing you now, you would have never guessed, toned with a great figure and long hair ...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Um, I think P will probably beat me...but I'm willing to fight back lol
> 
> Yep, I competed for 2 years alone and then 2 years as part of a precision skating team..think syncronized swimming but on skates ... The rest of the years I just took lessons and skated on the lake a home...i should bring in pics..you'd laugh, I looked like a boy when I was younger   skinny as a toothpick, no boobs and short short hair



Hey Jeni, that's cool that you were a skater, you definately should hunt down some pics for us!



> Just ate a peanut butter cookie



You are soooo cute!  I don't think I've ever been able to eat just one cookie in my life!!!  You'll be fine, no worries.   

Enjoy your rest day.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Seeing you now, you would have never guessed, toned with a great figure and long hair ...



Morning Steve...I was an ugly child..ha ha, not shitting you either.  I can't WAIT till my next high school reunion (missed the first)


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey Jeni, that's cool that you were a skater, you definately should hunt down some pics for us!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi ya, Kerry!  Congrats on the 4lbs+ loss     Tomorrow was supposed to be my weekly weigh in..humm.think i"ll wait until a few days after today 

It was a big cookie   And there will likely be more..well not cookies...but sugary things..but I'll try to tame the beast as best I can


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Oops, guess I should say I hope you enjoyed your rest day... since that was posted yesterday not today!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

oh..and my chicken tastes funny today


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oops, guess I should say I hope you enjoyed your rest day... since that was posted yesterday not today!



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeell, I read hope you enjoy THE rest OF your day..ha ha...we need carbs, more carbs man...losing it there


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Steve...I was an ugly child..ha ha, not shitting you either.  I can't WAIT till my next high school reunion (missed the first)



I would love to have gone to a recent reunion.  I know that I'd be in the top 5 in terms of body shape.   The guys I hung out with are still playing basketball, but that didn't stop them for adding a few pounds on.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2005)

You are doing GREAT! I just read all through this and I have to say I now feel guilty that I am skipping the gym tonight!! 

BTW I LOVE frozen strawberries.  When I run out I miss them lol


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 3, 2005)

Good morning V.....


Well, from a skinny girl to this, I think that you came out ahead here.....


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

greekblondechic said:
			
		

> You are doing GREAT! I just read all through this and I have to say I now feel guilty that I am skipping the gym tonight!!
> 
> BTW I LOVE frozen strawberries.  When I run out I miss them lol



Hi Greeky 

hmmm, me too..I JUST got back from the grocery store and stocked up on 3 more tubs of berries..one mixed, other two just strawberries   I love to make a pancake out of egg whites and oats and then smush up some berries and spread it on top with a sprinkle (ok a wack) of splenda...and it's healthy too


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> Good morning V.....
> 
> 
> Well, from a skinny girl to this, I think that you came out ahead here.....



Thanks Tony


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok, here's the plan.  I'm going to do what my old coach had me do on my 'free day's was usually weekends (and not close to competition time of course)...keep protein the same, eat any carbs except with high fat..and of course avoid fat as my insulin will be really high with my high (glycemic) carb intake..lets see how that goes...so lets all just forget about that peanut butter cookie (lots of fat i"m sure) this morning k?    I"m eating a whole wheat bun with mac and cheese loaf (ya, I'm weird, I love that shit) and reece's puffs cereal (get my pb and choco fix with very little fat   )


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

... love it.  Velvet just doing drumming to her very own unique beat. 

Isn't the cereal mostly sugar?  Not wanting to rain on your drum beat.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes it is!  Hence why I'm not eating fat, so I won't shuttle the fat into storage with my high insulin levels..just protein and carbs


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

And it's not my one beat, so to speak, it's a method of minimizing the damage of a cheat day..there are various techiques..this is the one that i"m going to use so that I can enjoy sugary foods (I'm not into fatty fast food type foods, chips etc..I like sugar) once a week.  Sugar causes a huge insulin spike (why people avoid it...and other hi glycemic carbs and why people use it post workout to shuttle amino acids into muscles quicker post workout) and it's a storage hormone, so if you have fat circulating in your system it will be stored, not used for energy.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

ok ... not sure what all that meant, but I'm sure you do so it's all good.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

In a nutshell it means sugar is bad..but I love it too much to give it up 100% so I eat in a way that will minimize the damage


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 3, 2005)

understood ... and that is why I give you folks that know this the credit you deserve.  I couldn't deal with numbers and counting and subtracting my daily food intake.  I am going to try to add some lean muscle, and I know I need to eat more.  If I did all the number crunching, I'm sure I'd attain that goal more efficiently.

Hey ... what is Blog?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

You should see my mom when I try and explain any nutrition/training stuff   A blog is just a log you keep online that you send a link to to anyone you want to see it..it's not like this journal that goes on and on and has posts from others..it's just one day after the other which makes it easier to see your diet/workouts chronologically without sifting through 20 pages of journal   Oh and I have noooooooooo clue what the B stands for


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

*Answers to P's Questions*

Originally Posted by P-funk
1) how do I feel right now?
*Before the cookie, I was feeling almost manic for sugar, couldn't stop thinking about it...started mildly two days ago, pretty strong yesterday, really bad today..it's hard to explain*
2) how will i feel after eating that? the next day?

*If I don't go overboard, I will feel sated and happy to start eating clean again cause sugar always leaves me feeling lethargic and headachy*

3) I just started a diet. Do I really NEED to cheat at this point?

*If I dont' do a 'controlled' cheat now, I'm gonna really blow it this weekend when out of town and out with the girls..I know myself!*
4) Is this cheat jusitfied? Or am I just doing it to do it because i am technically allowed?

*I made the decision, I didn't plan for it and I don't want to be perfect 8 months out from a show..it'll set me up for failure guaranteed*
5) Would this cheat feel better if I say waited a few weeks until I am in this full swing and more deserving of it? It would be more like a reward that way.

*Sure..but I might blow long before then!  I'm really menstral right now (ha ha, bet you wanted to know that)..the cravings are really intense.  I'm starting to feel better already.  Going from eating a lot of sugar most days of the week to absolutely none for a long time is just too daunting and hard at the beginning  *.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

When I'm good, I'm VERY good  
but when I'm bad, I'm VERY bad


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

See all those posts explaining myself..guilt..pure and simple   Ok, I"m done now   Heading to the gym


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 3, 2005)

Your so cute Jeni! I just have to kiss you


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

> Just ate a peanut butter cookie  I think I really do want to incorporate a cheat meal/day in my week. I have 8 months till comp....I don't want to be too anal too soon or I know I won't make it that long. Back on the wagon, fresh and ready to go tomorrow (I'm not planning on going all out today, and my post w/o nutrition will be spot on, but I'm going to relax a bit today)



The idea was a cheat meal and in the last meal of the day only!!!!  How can you go away on a trip this weekend and stick to yuor diet?  Now you will have a cheat weekend.  Should have toughed it out and made it until friday......get some will power!!!!  I want to cheat.....BUT I DON'T.  





> Ok, here's the plan. I'm going to do what my old coach had me do on my 'free day's was usually weekends (and not close to competition time of course)...keep protein the same, eat any carbs except with high fat..and of course avoid fat as my insulin will be really high with my high (glycemic) carb intake..lets see how that goes...so lets all just forget about that peanut butter cookie (lots of fat i"m sure) this morning k?  I"m eating a whole wheat bun with mac and cheese loaf (ya, I'm weird, I love that shit) and reece's puffs cereal (get my pb and choco fix with very little fat  )




Still should have waited until the weekend!!  Better keep it clean.




> Hi ya, Kerry! Congrats on the 4lbs+ loss    Tomorrow was supposed to be my weekly weigh in..humm.think i"ll wait until a few days after today




Nope, damage done.  You will weigh yourself tomorrow adn, *gulp*, measure your waist also.  Tomorrow is your day to do it and that is the day that it will be done.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

yes, I really really do hate you


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

but thanks, I needed that 

I had a good workout tho, nice and strong until I hurt my tricep   I think I'll just go home and bury myself in my blankies and never come out


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> yes, I really really do hate you



Good job you don't live closer to funky, I think you might have just got a spanking... hmmm, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> but thanks, I needed that
> 
> I had a good workout tho, nice and strong until I hurt my tricep   I think I'll just go home and bury myself in my blankies and never come out



Awww, hopefully you didn't do anything really bad to your tricep.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

thanks Kerry   Damnit, I still can't get into my blog...I could get in from home last night and for a bit this morning and now i"m locked out again


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> thanks Kerry   Damnit, I still can't get into my blog...I could get in from home last night and for a bit this morning and now i"m locked out again



That's weird, I am not having probs, have you contacted them?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

ya, and i got a system generated 'it might take longer to fix depending on the cause' type email    It might be my computer...my work computer is possessed I swear!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

*Thursday February 3*

*Workout:*
Note:  On Tueday when I was doing DB Delt Press warmups I pulled something in my left tricep (I've NEVER pulled anything in my tricep before)...very slight pull, but I felt it for sure..but continued on..it twinged a bit but nothing to make me stop my workout

*Bench*

45 x 10
65 x 6
80 x 5
80 x 4 (got a spotter this set, got a smidge of help last rep)
75 x 6F (spotter went to do cardio)
75 x 4F

tricep is not giving me any problems at this point

*Incline DB Press*
20 x 6 
22.5 x 6
22.5 x 6F
22.5 x 4F 

*Cable Crossover*

This is where i hurt it again..on first set bringing the left handle to the centre of the cable machine...moved the wrong way and REALLY pulled it this time..but I tried to get out a few sets 

30 x 10
30 x 10 
30 x 10
35 x 8F

it's fine doing the exercise as long as I don't go above parallel at the top of the movement, but getting set up hurts

*Triceps Pressdown*
60 x 10  way too light
65 x 10
70 x 7F

again only hurts getting into position

*Skullcrushers*
25 x 8 hurt the whole time
25 x 4 gave up

too painful at this point.  Thankfully I'm done upper body for the week and have 3 days to rest before back/biceps on monday.  Took ibuprophen and plan on icing it when I get home


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good job you don't live closer to funky, I think you might have just got a spanking... hmmm, maybe that wouldn't be such a bad thing!



kerry please bring water back down to normal 5-6L level per day for the rest of the week.  LOL, can I reply in your Blog somehow so I don't have to di it here?




> Took ibuprophen and plan on icing it when I get home


 .


mmmmmmm....to late.  Ice should have been applied imediatly in roder to reduce and swelling or trauma.  can you throw some ice on it for 15min. right now??


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

Um, I'm at work..we don't have a freezer in our fridge or I'd store an ice pack in there   I'll be going home in 45 mins.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

I feel like I'm gonna


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

> kerry please bring water back down to normal 5-6L level per day for the rest of the week.  LOL, can I reply in your Blog somehow so I don't have to di it here?



LOL, yes at the end of each post in the blog you can click on comment and leave messages.  And hell yeah, of course I can bring the water back down! lol

Thanks Velvet for the use of your journal.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> LOL, yes at the end of each post in the blog you can click on comment and leave messages.  And hell yeah, of course I can bring the water back down! lol
> 
> Thanks Velvet for the use of your journal.




it says you wont allow annonymous comments on your blog??

I guess i can email you stuff.

nice job on the leg workout.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

you have to login somehow P, but none of my friends have been able to do it either.  I can comment in Kerry's Blog becuase I have one too and login to get at it


----------



## Velvet (Feb 3, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> nice job on the leg workout.



No shit Kerry 185 SLDL..you animal grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## BritChick (Feb 3, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> you have to login somehow P, but none of my friends have been able to do it either.  I can comment in Kerry's Blog becuase I have one too and login to get at it



I didn't know this... wow, seems like blogs are a pain in the ass, I think I might just duplicate my journal here... I think that might be the easiest thing to do at this point! lol

Hope you feel less barfy soon Jeni.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I didn't know this... wow, seems like blogs are a pain in the ass, I think I might just duplicate my journal here... I think that might be the easiest thing to do at this point! lol
> 
> Hope you feel less barfy soon Jeni.




you've got mail.  

The best part about the blog is that I can look at your workouts and send you the new stuff for next week, like i just did to your email.  if you keep a journal here there needs to be no whoring so I can read it.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Jen!  

Great workout!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you've got mail.
> 
> The best part about the blog is that I can look at your workouts and send you the new stuff for next week, like i just did to your email.  if you keep a journal here there needs to be no whoring so I can read it.



Ya, i agree with P...besides I like putting in and editing my entries in the BLog better, especially as there are'n' a gazillion smilies on the screen when you are doing it at work...hello!  Just screams, this is not work related ha ha ha.  I'm able to get to edit mine from home but not here   Oh well.


Feeling much better today 
Stats: 143lbs *up 2lbs* but I certainly didn't eat enuff to gain even one pound so i'm retaining water..and it seems to be intramuscular retention too as I look leaner and not bloated at all..my glycogen must have been somewhat depleted and it all got sucked in 
Waist = 28"  the same as last week

Did sprints last night and it was so much fun..we did it in front of my house..i live on a long straight, well light road with very little traffic so it's perfect.  We parked the jeep out front and had michael tick off the number of sprints we did in the dirt on the side of the jeep   Lisa bonked on pretty much every sprint (she only had some bran cereal for breakfast as her only carb all day so no wonder) but I felt good and strong..lotsa energy from all the sugah I ate I suppose   Anyhoo, back on the wagon with a vengence today


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Good morning Cyndi   It's Friday girlie!!  Whatcha got planned?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

*Thursday February 3*

Ok, i"m gonna admit it in black and white, here in my journal, all of my discretions yesterday   

*Water* = 4L

*Meal #1:*  1/2c Egg Whites; 1/2c Oats; 10 berries
*Meal #2:*  1.5c Spinach; 3 oz Chicken; 1 apple; _1 PB Cookie_
*Meal #3:* _WW Bun; 3sl Mac & Cheese Meat; 2 c Sugar Puff Cereal; 2sl Licorice_*
Meal #4:*  Postworkout- 1 sc Protein; _2 c Sugar Puff Cereal_
*Meal #5:* _Tuna on WW with real Mayo_
*Meal #6:*  Pre-Cardio 1/2c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites;_3tb sf Jam _ (forgot my berries at work)
*Meal #7:*  Post-Cardio 1/2c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 10 Berries (bought more  )

*Totals:*
approx 2100

*Workout:*
See previous Post

*Cardio:*
Sprints on my street
20sec Sprint : 40 sec Jog Back; 60 min Rest  (we need to get michael to time us so I don't have to wait for lisa to return for her to time my sprint - just working out the bugs..our first time sprinting together - only my second time sprinting ever)

It was a ton of fun tho!


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *up 2lbs*



it was that damn peanut butter cookie.   

j/k v


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning Jeni  So what is Blog? Should I get a blog  Nice job on the sprints Jeni.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Morning Jeni, glad to hear you are feeling better today!
Good job on coming clean with the little indescretions... sometimes is so very tempting not to! lol
I am up 1 1/2 lbs today too!  
I'm impressed you can use the words 'sprint' and 'a ton of fun' in the same sentence!!!
Is this a touch of masochism that I see in you?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni  So what is Blog? Should I get a blog  Nice job on the sprints Jeni.



Click on my journal link in my sig..that's a blog..there should be an option to create one for yourself somewhere on the page too...I like using it and how it looks and there's no comments thru it so it's easy to see your training and diet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni, glad to hear you are feeling better today!
> Good job on coming clean with the little indescretions... sometimes is so very tempting not to! lol
> I am up 1 1/2 lbs today too!
> I'm impressed you can use the words 'sprint' and 'a ton of fun' in the same sentence!!!
> Is this a touch of masochism that I see in you?



hee hee hee, I LOVE going fast and feeling powerful, i have a wimpy upper body (help me P) but my lower body is strong and powerful and I love to use it   It's fun too cause my best friend was doing it with me and my son was helping..and neighbours were watching thru windows 

Why are you up in weight?  You've been so good!!



Morning Steve


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Click on my journal link in my sig..that's a blog..there should be an option to create one for yourself somewhere on the page too...I like using it and how it looks and there's no comments thru it so it's easy to see your training and diet


That's so cool. I'm creating one too! Thanks Jeni.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to make one too


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I want to make one too


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> hee hee hee, I LOVE going fast and feeling powerful, i have a wimpy upper body (help me P) but my lower body is strong and powerful and I love to use it   It's fun too cause my best friend was doing it with me and my son was helping..and neighbours were watching thru windows
> 
> Why are you up in weight?  You've been so good!!
> 
> Morning Steve




I can relate to the strong gams but not the speed, I have never been fast at anything, in high school I was always a long distance runner... forget the 100m and 400m - I was pathetic but could go distances like the energizer bunny!   

Not sure about the weight, we did the 10 litres of water on Wednesday and then yesterday it was back to 6 litres, I think the theory was to fool my body into dumping even more water yesterday but it back fired! lol  
I think my body will hold onto anything I give it right now to spite me for not feeding it sugar!   
Yesterday was also a 6 meal day, the day before a 5... I have no idea as you can see!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I can relate to the strong gams but not the speed, I have never been fast at anything, in high school I was always a long distance runner... forget the 100m and 400m - I was pathetic but could go distances like the energizer bunny!
> 
> Not sure about the weight, we did the 10 litres of water on Wednesday and then yesterday it was back to 6 litres, I think the theory was to fool my body into dumping even more water yesterday but it back fired! lol
> I think my body will hold onto anything I give it right now to spite me for not feeding it sugar!
> Yesterday was also a 6 meal day, the day before a 5... I have no idea as you can see!



Ya, I remember you telling me that you were a runner, but you stopped because of your knees right?

Stoopid bodies, why do they make us want to eat sugar


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey, I made one  - http://rock4832.blogspot.com/


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

cooooooooooooooooool, are you going to post your diet too?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> cooooooooooooooooool, are you going to post your diet too?


Yep, just did


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

*Friday February 4th*

I just had the BEST workout of my entire life...my form was spot on..my energy was super high and my concentration was unwavering..think i'm making up for yesterdays dabockle     that sounds like a Kerry word 

Warmup 5 mins on Elliptical + 5 minute stretch

*RI*= 30 seconds
*Total Time* = 40 mins 

*Squats* hear me roar
45 x 15
90 x 10
120 x 6
140 x 3
155 x 1
175 x 6 PB 
175 x 6 PB  
175 x 6 PB   
175 x 6 PB    

k, done with the  's, almost didn't make the last rep and no spotter..livin on the edge 

*Leg Press*
180 x 15 wow, much easier this week (10 reps last week)
200 x 10 PB
200 x 10 PB
200x 8F PB

Guy gets on after me, has to take off weight..love it!

*SLDL*
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8
100 x 8F  felt easier this week

*Lying Leg Curl*
40 x 12
40 x 12
45 x 8F

*Seated Calf*
85 x 10
90 x 10 PB

*Standing Calf*
155 x 10
155 x 10F PB for reps


Wicked ass workout..gonna feel that tomorrow, thank goodness it's a rest day


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 4, 2005)

Awesome w/o Jeni! Great job.


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I just had the BEST workout of my entire life...my form was spot on..my energy was super high and my concentration was unwavering..


 WAY TO GO WOMAN!!! RAWRRRRRR!

 That looks like it was killer from beginning to end. GREAT JOB! I can't even imagine how you must be feeling...  So proud of you!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I just had the BEST workout of my entire life...my form was spot on..my energy was super high and my concentration was unwavering



Awesome job Jeni, damn those are some excellent weights!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2005)

did you weigh in?

measurments?

nice squats....how is the form?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 4, 2005)

Great workout Velvet   Enjoy your weekend


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> did you weigh in?
> 
> measurments?
> 
> nice squats....how is the form?



Yep, i posted both a page or so back
143lbs *up 2lbs*
waist still 28"

My form is always perfect on squats..I hurt my right lateralis last year doing them and since then I NEVER sacrifice form for weight


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Gary Bear, you too!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 4, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> WAY TO GO WOMAN!!! RAWRRRRRR!
> 
> That looks like it was killer from beginning to end. GREAT JOB! I can't even imagine how you must be feeling...  So proud of you!





			
				BritChick said:
			
		

> Awesome job Jeni, damn those are some excellent weights! [\QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks girls!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2005)

V, you look just like the girl from Gilmore Girls.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yep, i posted both a page or so back
> 143lbs *up 2lbs*
> waist still 28"
> 
> My form is always perfect on squats..I hurt my right lateralis last year doing them and since then I NEVER sacrifice form for weight




at least your waist is still the same.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> V, you look just like the girl from Gilmore Girls.



OMG, you are the second person to tell me that...I LOVE that show, but I just can't see the resemblance..our personalities are the same especially while parenting ..but 

  Have a great weekend Jily


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> at least your waist is still the same.



Ya, weighed myself today and I'm down one pound so for the last two weeks, my net loss is 3lbs.  

Dunno if you are going to be around this weekend, all things considering   But I'm jigging with my diet (less cal/less carb for days where i'm not expending a lot of energy (cardio only and rest days) and making sure that the carbs I do consume are before and after both weights and cardio sessions.  Hopefully I"m on the right track as Leah organized my diet like this ...I'll email it to you when I'm done


----------



## BritChick (Feb 5, 2005)

Morning Velvet, have a great weekend.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 5, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, weighed myself today and I'm down one pound so for the last two weeks, my net loss is 3lbs.
> 
> Dunno if you are going to be around this weekend, all things considering   But I'm jigging with my diet (less cal/less carb for days where i'm not expending a lot of energy (cardio only and rest days) and making sure that the carbs I do consume are before and after both weights and cardio sessions.  Hopefully I"m on the right track as Leah organized my diet like this ...I'll email it to you when I'm done




welll let me look at it.  I don't like to bounce things around like that until I am closer to contest time so that I leave my body somewhere to go and kind of trick it into dropping more fat.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2005)

K, P, you have mail...what the hell are you doing online when you have a lovely Ivy there?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 5, 2005)

Hiya Kerry   You have a terrific weekend too.  Michael was supposed too be gone to mom and dad's all weekend but was just brought back early.  My mom fell on the ice (they live on a lake) and cracked her head open..she's at the hospital now..she lost some blood and has a huge goose egg.  They are doing x rays now to make sure nothing is cracked ...she should be just fine..hopefully


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that Jeni. Hope your Mom's alright!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 6, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> K, P, you have mail...what the hell are you doing online when you have a lovely Ivy there?


 he's um... "multitasking"


----------



## BritChick (Feb 6, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerry   You have a terrific weekend too.  Michael was supposed too be gone to mom and dad's all weekend but was just brought back early.  My mom fell on the ice (they live on a lake) and cracked her head open..she's at the hospital now..she lost some blood and has a huge goose egg.  They are doing x rays now to make sure nothing is cracked ...she should be just fine..hopefully



Holy smokes that doesn't sound so good, hope your mum is alright!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Britty

She's fine now.  She has a hairline fracture at the back of her skull, 4 stitches and scads of tylenol 3.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Britty
> 
> She's fine now.  She has a hairline fracture at the back of her skull, 4 stitches and scads of tylenol 3.



Yeouch and all they gave her was tylenol... damn I would be demanding demerol!!!   

Hope she's feeling better quickly that's gotta hurt!

So what's on your agenda today?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 7, 2005)

Morning Jeni


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

*Saturday February 5*

*Water* = 5L !

*Weight* = 142lbs


*Diet (Low Carb):*

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Oats; 1 Egg; 1/2c Egg Whites
*Meal #2:* 1/3c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 1 tb Natty
*Meal #3:* 1.5c Spinach; 1/2tb Flax Oil; 4 oz Chicken; 10 Berries
*Meal #4:* 1/2c Egg Whites; 1 Egg; 1/4c Cottage Cheese; 2.5 oz Chciken; 1 tsp Olive Oil
*Meal #5:* 10 Berries; 1/2c Cottage Cheese; 1.5sc Protein

*Totals:*

1515 Calories
172g P (47%)
87.5g C (23%)
48.5g F (30%)


*Workout:*

Rest


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks Britty, she has a massive headache now..but at least she didn't do any permanant damage

Hi Rock


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

*Sunday February 6*

*Water* = 4 L

*Weight* = 141lbs (net loss 4lbs)


*Diet (Moderate Carb):*

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Egg Whites; 1/2c Oats; 10 Berries
*Meal #2:* 4.5oz Chicken; 2c Spinach; 1/2tb Flax Oil; 1/2 Apple
*Meal #3:* 1/2c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 1 tb Natty
*Meal #4:* 1/3c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 10 Berries
*Meal #5:* 1.5 sc Protein; 1/2tb Flax Oil
*Meal #6:* 1c Cottage Cheese; 1c Cucumbers; 1/2tb Flax
*
Totals:*
1628 Calories
157.5g P (40%)
127.5g C (30%)
50.5g F (30%)


*Workout:*

30 mins Trail Running at Lamoine's Point with Lisa - beautiful day!!
10 mins Stretching
5 mins Continuous Abs


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 7, 2005)

how tall are you v?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 7, 2005)

Why so little water


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

bulletproof1 said:
			
		

> how tall are you v?



Hi BP, I"m 5'7" and a bit


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Why so little water



It's all my body needs, otherwise, i pee every 30 minutes, this way I pee once an hour and everything runs smoothly


----------



## Velvet (Feb 7, 2005)

*Monday February 7*

*Workout:*

TT = 35 mins
RI = 30 sec

*HS CG RG Pulldown*
50 x 10
70 x 6
80 x 3
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

Will add 5lbs next week, provided this is still in my routine??

*WG Pulldown*
70 x 12
75 x 10 up 5lbs

*DB Row*
22.5 x 10
22.5 x 10
22.5 x 10
22.5 x 10 

Up 2.5lbs

*CG Cable Row*
60 x 15 up 5lbs since last week
65 x 10 oh look at that, another 5lbs 

*BB Curl*
35 x 10 PB didn't add right, put 5lbs too much on, used it anyway
35 x 7F
35 x 6F
*
Hammer Curl*
10 x 10F
10 x 8F

My arms are always toast by this time, feel wimpy with my ten pounders 

*Note:*  Pretty good workout altho it was hot as hell in the gym, the air conditioning isn't working on one side of it (HUGE gym) so it was like working out in a sauna or doing Sapphy's hot yoga with weights


----------



## BritChick (Feb 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *BB Curl*
> 35 x 10 PB didn't add right, put 5lbs too much on, used it anyway



Oh hey, ya gotta love it when this happens!   Nice work!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

*Monday February 7*

*Water* = 4.5L

*Diet (Moderate Carb):*

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Egg Whites; 1/2c Oats; 1.5tb Natty
*Meal #2:* 4 oz Chicken; 2c Spinach; 1/2tb Flax; 1/2 Grapefruit
*Meal #3:* 4 oz Chicken; 1/2c Oats; 2c Broccoli
*Meal #4:* 1/2c Oats; 1 sc Protein
*Meal #5:* 1 Egg; 1/2 c Egg Whites
*Meal #6:* 1c Cottage Cheese; 10 Berries

*Totals:*
1627 Calories
164g P (40%)
127.4g C (32%)
47g F (28%)


*Workout:*

Posted above


*Other:*

Yoga 40 mins - cats flipped out when they heard the chanting..priceless! lol


Weight today (Tuesday) = *140lbs*      Down 5lbs so far!


----------



## Jill (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Weight today (Tuesday) = *140lbs*      Down 5lbs so far!



*Nice job chica!!!!!!! *   
            

Do you watch taking it off the new season on Life?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 8, 2005)

*Wohoooo !!!!!!  *

Look at you go !  Good wo and congrats on the loss


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awesome Work Vel..... Keep at it


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> *Nice job chica!!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> Do you watch taking it off the new season on Life?



LMAO, thanks Jilly 

NO, what's that show about..what are they taking off?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> *Wohoooo !!!!!!  *
> 
> Look at you go !  Good wo and congrats on the loss



Thanks Gary Bear  That oughta keep me from cheating for a few days


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Awesome Work Vel..... Keep at it



Hey you!  You're back!! How's the job?  The family?  Your workouts????


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey you!  You're back!! How's the job?  The family?  Your workouts????




Yep Back now, no interuptions in site   Job is alright little slow right now,  but have a feeling I will be swamped in a month or so.  Family is doing awesome we are planning for Kyles B-day on the 20th.  It is his first so we have to go big lots of friends and family equals lots of expenses.  But He will only turn one once.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awesome job Jeni!!! Way to go


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yep Back now, no interuptions in site   Job is alright little slow right now,  but have a feeling I will be swamped in a month or so.  Family is doing awesome we are planning for Kyles B-day on the 20th.  It is his first so we have to go big lots of friends and family equals lots of expenses.  But He will only turn one once.




The big 1 eh?  WOW, already...so?  Is there going to be a theme to his party or has your wife already got it alllll planned out?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks Rock   Well today is Delts and Abs and I"m going to (For the first time in my life) do abs first...I really wanna kill them today...got all new exercises ready!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2005)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

Are these ab exercises Patrick told you to do or your own?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Velvet



Mornin Stranger...how's it going?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> The big 1 eh?  WOW, already...so?  Is there going to be a theme to his party or has your wife already got it alllll planned out?



YEah it is unreal how quickly the first year went and how big he is now.  He is a riot to be around.  Best kid Ever   Yeah we got everything planned out for the party. I don't know if you would recognize the theme, but it is pretty big with parents with infants  "Baby Einstien"

Should be fun


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Are these ab exercises Patrick told you to do or your own?



Na, Patrick just told me to do abs twice a week..whatever I want.  Need to concentrate on my lower region


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> YEah it is unreal how quickly the first year went and how big he is now.  He is a riot to be around.  Best kid Ever   Yeah we got everything planned out for the party. I don't know if you would recognize the theme, but it is pretty big with parents with infants  "Baby Einstien"
> 
> Should be fun


Nope, never heard of baby Einstein  Bet it'll be fun..and na uh, MY boy is the best kid ever


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 8, 2005)

That sounds like alot of fun Iain! Make sure to take pics.

Jeni- Can't wait to see what you came up with for your ab w/o.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 8, 2005)

Good morning Jeni, congrats on the 5lbs weight loss!!!
Have fun training your abs.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Mornin Stranger...how's it going?



just ducky, and your fine self?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nope, never heard of baby Einstein  Bet it'll be fun..and na uh, MY boy is the best kid ever



http://www.babyeinstein.com/about/01-01_aboutus.asp

We will just say that we have the best kids ever


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Good morning Kerry, and thanks!

Doing pretty good Steve!

Baby Einstein..I like it...it's not some big fad superhero stuff just educational stuff


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

How tall are you Velvet?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

5'7" and a bit, why?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> 5'7" and a bit, why?



Just out of curiosity, and to match up a height with that weight.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

So if I told you I was only 4'11" you'd think i was a big tub o lard?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Doing pretty good Steve!



no kiss smilies ... no anything smilies ... and now I'm answered as just Steve ... am I in the dog house?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

Morning Stevie Poo 


better?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 8, 2005)

much, thanks


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

*Tuesday February 8th*

There is a whole crapload of cookies in the kitchen at work  right next to my cannister of oatmeal, how DARE they, don't they understand that I'm cuttin?  

Anyhoo,

RI = 30 sec
TT =25 mins

Started off with abs this time

*Bench Knee Ins* (note:  Did these without hanging on to bench so was balanced on my back side the whole time..puts a whole nother twist on this exercise   )
12 x 3

*Bench Heel Ups* (legs raised and lift heels to ceiling)
15 x 3

*Bicycles*
24 x 3

*DB Delt Press*
10 x 10
15 x 6
20 x 3
25 x 6
25 x 6
25 x 6 Yeah, up 2.5lbs

Had to start palms facing in as it hurt my pulled Tri starting palms out

*L-Laterals*
10 x 10
10 x 10
10 x 10

Add weight next time, these are gettin easier 

*Cable Upright Rows*
60 x 12 
65 x 10
65 x 8F up 5lbs


Wahoo, great workout, short tho, wanted to go hit some more abs but thought I better not...starting to notice more definition in my legs, my outer sweep is lookin good   I think that's what kept me from diving into the cookies....seeing some progress other than the scale


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2005)

please PM me your training split with the days you do your cardio (I can never remeber when the hell you run).  I will give you a new workout plan this weekend for next week.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 8, 2005)

k


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 8, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> please PM me your training split with the days you do your cardio (I can never remeber when the hell you run).  I will give you a new workout plan this weekend for next week.



oooooh that sounds painful. give her hell p


----------



## PreMier (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats on the weight loss  


Yo NT!  Those NWS funnies are GREAT while im at work   What does NWS mean anyway?


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So if I told you I was only 4'11" you'd think i was a big tub o lard?



Not possible.  Your pictures show off that girlish figure too well!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning Sunshine  

And no I wasn't talking to CP!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the weight loss
> 
> 
> Yo NT!  Those NWS funnies are GREAT while im at work   What does NWS mean anyway?



Thanks hon 

What NWS funnies and how come i didn't get any Stevie Poo


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Not possible.  Your pictures show off that girlish figure too well!



  girlish figure, I like that 

Morning Pimpmyster


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Sunshine
> 
> And no I wasn't talking to CP!



  Morning Gary Bear


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

*Tuesday, February 8*

I was a bad girl today   

I need a  


*Water*: 4L

*Weight * = 140lbs

*Diet (High Carb):*

*Meal #1:* 1/2c Cottage Cheese; 10 Berries; 1 Egg; 1/2c Egg Whites
*Meal #2:* 2c Spinach; 1/2tb Flax; 3 oz Chicken; 1/2 Apple
*Meal #3:* 1/2c Oats; 3 oz Chicken; 2 c Brussel Sprouts
*Meal #4:* 1sc Protein; 1/2c Oats
*Meal #5: * 1/2c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 1.5 tb Natty; 6 Chocolates  (330/4.5/31.5/21)
*Meal #6:* 1/2c Oats; 1/2c Egg Whites; 10 Berries

*Totals:*

2073 Calories
163g P (32%)
196.5g C (39%)
64.5g F (29%)

*Notes:* Neighbour gave me a mini box of chocolates for feeding her cats, and I ate them  Hopefully I'm so hypocaloric that it won't effect me. I cheated twice last week and still lost weight...altho, I know that's no excuse  I'll have to get a handle on this before I start pre-compeition dieting.

*
Workout:*

Posted somewhere above


*Cardio:*
Outdoor Run 30 mins
Stretching 10 mins

Note:  woke up and did 40 mins step aerobics this morning to make up for last nights chocolate scarf-fest


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I was a bad girl today
> 
> I need a


No , you are only human so I think you need a  



But don't let it happen again


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning Kerry   Hope your day gets a wack load better hon   Think positive!!  You rock!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry   Hope your day gets a wack load better hon   Think positive!!  You rock!!



Cheers Jeni, it can only get better! lol


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2005)

WHat kind of chocolates were they atleast????? My coworker game me this tiny lindt chocolate, i looked at it allllllllllllll day. Didnt eat it 

Down another pound I see, nice work princess!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> WHat kind of chocolates were they atleast????? My coworker game me this tiny lindt chocolate, i looked at it allllllllllllll day. Didnt eat it
> 
> Down another pound I see, nice work princess!



Hiya Jilly, nice willpower   They were top of the line specialty chocolates - hand made, everyone different, some had alcohol in them (didn't like those) but there was a rice crisp one and an orange peel one that were to die for (and I did die for it, this morning doing step at 5 am )


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Congrats on the weight loss
> 
> 
> Yo NT!  Those NWS funnies are GREAT while im at work   What does NWS mean anyway?



PreM ... NWS is short for Not Work Safe.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> What NWS funnies and how come i didn't get any Stevie Poo



Last year sometime I got a website along with the missus.  I haven't done much with it, so this year I thought I'd put up my random ramblings on there.  I also thought I'd put up jokes I liked ... thus I started using NWS for those jokes that might not be work safe.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

morning Miss Velvet.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I see, so naked girlie pics huh? 
Morning Stevie Poo


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

in my defense, I got that one from my mom.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

uh huh


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

question ... where do you plan to lose the other 10lbs from?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Morning Jeni  Patrick is going to whip your ass when he sees this!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> question ... where do you plan to lose the other 10lbs from?


  a lil bit all over...want to see more definition is all


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni  Patrick is going to whip your ass when he sees this!



Morning Rocky   When he sees what?  My chocolate fest?  I'm hoping he doesn't see it, he might drop me like a hot potatoe


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

alcohol and chocolates.... hmmm That sounds kind've like hiring a homeless bozo the clown impersonator for a salesman position at victoria secret's


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Rocky   When he sees what?  My chocolate fest?  I'm hoping he doesn't see it, he might drop me like a hot potatoe


No, he won't drop you but he's gonna crack his whip  Wish I was Patrick 


Oh, and he will see it because I'm telling him in a PM to make sure


----------



## BritChick (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, and he will see it because I'm telling him in a PM to make sure



Bastard!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> No, he won't drop you but he's gonna crack his whip  Wish I was Patrick
> 
> 
> Oh, and he will see it because I'm telling him in a PM to make sure



Fucker!  I'm telling my mommy on you


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> alcohol and chocolates.... hmmm That sounds kind've like hiring a homeless bozo the clown impersonator for a salesman position at victoria secret's


ya alcohol in chocolates should be outlawed, who knew you could wreck a chocolate


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm just trying to help you acheive your potential Jeni, I'm doing this as your friend 

Do you buy that? Huh?!? J/K, I won't say a word


----------



## Velvet (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't buy it for a millisecond buster!  , my screen looks weird all of a sudden, like it's convex..mummy, am I losing my mind?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Fucker!  I'm telling my mommy on you



  ... ohhhh, now you're gonna get it.   She's gonna get her mommy.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you do your weights on your lunch hour? Do you have a gym in your office or do you go to an outside gym?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Do you do your weights on your lunch hour? Do you have a gym in your office or do you go to an outside gym?



Hiya Jilly 

I am the chair of a group at work called OHIP Healthy Spirits, we raise money for different charities but participating and getting pledges for active type events - run for the cure, terry fox run, dragon boat races for united way etc.  Anyhoo, through our group I also run the corporate fitness plan which gives us a really good rate at Goodlife gyms all over ontario..and wouldn't ya know it, there's one right across the street from work...so to answer your question, I go at lunch time...just across the street (oh and my membership is free for the memberships I bring in wahooo) . Very convenient!! What about you, is there a gym where you work?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Velvet  

What torture are you putting yourself through today ? Besides work . LOL


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Good morning Jeni... can't wait to see what type of male... er mail... you send me today!   

I have leggies today, how about you?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Hiya Gary Bear   Today is chest and triceps  Big plans for the weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Legs    I love them and hate them all at the same time...  I'm doing chest/triceps today...hoping my tricep is healed..it twinged a tad on back day but not to bad, so I should be ok 

What are you and the fam doing this weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Gary Bear  Today is chest and triceps  Big plans for the weekend?


A movie if there is any good ones out and Zach is spending the nigh Friday . 

What will you be up to ?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Well I get to try new leg stuff today, never done sumo squats or split squats before... should be, um, interesting! lol

Not sure what we will do this weekend yet... no plans as such.   

How about you?  Got anything fun lined up?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

cooooooooooooool, split squats - is that where you are just doing a stationary lunge with BB?  I like the bulgarian squats - same thing but put your back leg up on a bench - or for an insane challenge - on a ball   You'l probably like the sumo squats, it's a nice exercise to mix things up..and you'll feel your adductors big time the next day


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Not sure what's going on this weekend.  My girlfriend from Ottawa was coming down to visit..but her best friends dad died this morning and the funeral is saturday..so not sure if I'll see her now   I'm hoping to see hide and seek or boogey man, but it depends as I have michael all weekend and he can't see those movies.  Might just be a relaxing weekend at home


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning Jeni


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2005)

morning


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning boys


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> cooooooooooooool, split squats - is that where you are just doing a stationary lunge with BB?  I like the bulgarian squats - same thing but put your back leg up on a bench - or for an insane challenge - on a ball   You'l probably like the sumo squats, it's a nice exercise to mix things up..and you'll feel your adductors big time the next day



Oh duh, you know what, that's exactly what it is... of course I've done those before I just call them SM Lunges... ha, ha, good thing I mentioned this to you, I thought only one foot was on the floor from Patrick's description, like a one-legged squat, and the other was just hanging in limbo, then I re-read it and now it makes sense.  Well that's good, I used to do those all the time so no worries there!  On a ball??!!! Good lord you're a wacko! lol I liked balls far better when they were just beach balls.   
The sumo I will just have to feel out to make sure I get the form right, I can't squat freeweights because my body just doesn't want to get into the correct alignment, hopefully I'll be able to execute these properly if not Patrick said switch them for DB SLDL today... will see how it goes.
MMMMM, I just put that pb shake in a blender with ice and very little water, plus my Udo's so that it came out super, super thick and then had it poured over my oatmeal for breakfast... okay, I know it sounds gross but it was awesome, like a dessert... maybe I am just getting desperate! lol
Hey, have a great workout and go easy with the tricep.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh duh, you know what, that's exactly what it is... of course I've done those before I just call them SM Lunges... ha, ha, good thing I mentioned this to you, I thought only one foot was on the floor from Patrick's description, like a one-legged squat, and the other was just hanging in limbo, then I re-read it and now it makes sense.  Well that's good, I used to do those all the time so no worries there!  On a ball??!!! Good lord you're a wacko!
> 
> *Well I didn't say it was pretty, I was all over the place...NEVER did it again, had to mop my pride off the floor
> *
> ...


Thanks sista, you have a great one too....legs...


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Just make the protein thick for your oats I think you'll like it, I like the Udo's in with the shake too, almost makes it taste 'more' like the real peanut butter flavour... okay, probably reaching again here.
Hey, are you still mentioning my name when you order to get the free shipping? That's an ongoing thing in case you didn't know, any orders over $40.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

hee hee, what is Udo's? Isn't that barfy flax oil?  I couldn't imagine putting that in protein shakes or oats  

Na, I haven't ordered any since you told me about the discount, I found some chocol pb stuff in town..but it's not very good, so I'm gonna go back to perfect


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 10, 2005)

good morning ladies


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

Morning BP


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm burping up tuna and it ain't pretty


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

*Thursday February 10*

*Workout:*

*Bench*
45 x 10
65 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 6
75 x 5F

My bench really sucks now and I'm mad damnit...P, I'm hoping you give me sumthing else cause I'm sick of benching and getting no where 

*Incline DB Press*
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 8
22.5 x 7F
22.5 x 6F

Last set I failed half way up...but kept it still there and managed to get it all the way up by pure will, i'm sure my face looked lovely while I did it 

*Pec Dec*
Tried it, didn't even get one rep out and my tricep really hurt..the pain kind of radiates down from the shoulder and between the biceps and triceps...so I stopped and was   
*
Triceps Pressdown*
70 x 10
70 x 10
75 x 10 PB 

This felt fine, even getting into position

Didn't even attempt skulls, it hurt last time so I did something with DB's so I could adjust my ROM if I had to

*Overhead DB Press*
17.5 x 12
20 x 10
22.5 x 10F

wow, I was only doing 17.5 and struggling on these a few months ago, my triceps have really come along..now only if my bench would catch up damnit

K, at this point I"m frustrated because I didn't get my flyes in...so, I thought maybe if I did flat DB flyes it wouldn't pull that muscle, and whadaya know it was fine..altho I kept the weight low and form extremely strict

*Flat DB Flyes*
15 x 10
15 x 10
15 x 10

Didn't go to failure but at least I did it without pain

Now I'm happy and can go home


----------



## BritChick (Feb 10, 2005)

Good girl, way to get through the workout, sucks working around and injury, good job!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice wo Velvet  


Ohhhhh so you are upset with your benching too !!! LOL  Join the club


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm burping up tuna and it ain't pretty


ooooooo you burp !!!! Do you  

 too ?  LMAO


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good girl, way to get through the workout, sucks working around and injury, good job!



Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo Velvet
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh so you are upset with your benching too !!! LOL  Join the club



Ya, I know, as I was laying there between sets all pissed off I was thinking of you and wondering if it's our Max OT program   Altho I've nixed most of my w/u weight acclimation sets thinking that was the problem..but i think it's just the shorter RI's, I guess my pecs don't recover so fast


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> ooooooo you burp !!!! Do you
> 
> too ?  LMAO



Um, just ask my son that question


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, I know, as I was laying there between sets all pissed off I was thinking of you and wondering if it's our Max OT program  Altho I've nixed most of my w/u weight acclimation sets thinking that was the problem..but i think it's just the shorter RI's, I guess my pecs don't recover so fast


Well, you are probably right . And I won't comment on your pec recovery, I'll save that for Burner or somebody else


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice w/o Jeni. Are you sure it's your Tri that hurts and not your shoulder radiating down into your arm? Just wondering because of the Pec Deck hurting. Sometimes the problem can be shoulder related but you feel it in your elbow or arm area depending on the nerves.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Jeni. Are you sure it's your Tri that hurts and not your shoulder radiating down into your arm? Just wondering because of the Pec Deck hurting. Sometimes the problem can be shoulder related but you feel it in your elbow or arm area depending on the nerves.



I dunno rock, I don't feel it in my shoulder at all (and it is the shoulder that I tore my RC on years ago), it's definately in the arm...but it feels like a muscle that inserts into the shoulder..but the pain is half way down it..hard to describe..but who knows, you could be right


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I dunno rock, I don't feel it in my shoulder at all (and it is the shoulder that I tore my RC on years ago), it's definately in the arm...but it feels like a muscle that inserts into the shoulder..but the pain is half way down it..hard to describe..but who knows, you could be right


I usually are right


----------



## Velvet (Feb 10, 2005)

uh huh, nice grammer


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 10, 2005)




----------



## naturaltan (Feb 10, 2005)

I know you're following a set plan of workouts, but to get my wife's bench up, I added 2 2.5lbs weights every week.  They are small enough that you don't really feel them, yet you are increasing your bench.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2005)

> My bench really sucks now and I'm mad damnit...P, I'm hoping you give me sumthing else cause I'm sick of benching and getting no where






> but i think it's just the shorter RI's, I guess my pecs don't recover so fast




maybe you should try working harder?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe you should try working harder?


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

  

Morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear  TGIF!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> maybe you should try working harder?


Haha, Classic P-funk


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

Well it's not what I needed to hear today


----------



## BritChick (Feb 11, 2005)

Good morning Jeni!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 11, 2005)

Morning Jeni 

Turn that frown upside down


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

Morning Kerry 

Hiya Iain..ha ha, ya, that  made me laugh


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

Awww, not a good day Jeni?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 11, 2005)

you have to be up pretty early to get in the first g'morn


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awww, not a good day Jeni?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you have to be up pretty early to get in the first g'morn



  or in a different time zone.  Morning Stevie Poo


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 11, 2005)

I hope your day turns around Jeni. If you need to vent or talk you can pm me.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2005)

How you doin' sunshine!?  Is everything ok. Pm if youd like to chat.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

>


looks like we both need to vent....I have an idea..  
you'll find out in a couple days...


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentine's day !


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks peeps, I'm doing much better now!  Happy Valentines Day everyone :


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Happy Valentine's day !




Aw, that's so cute, thanks Gary Bear   Happy Valentines day :

Cool avi by the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> looks like we both need to vent....I have an idea..
> you'll find out in a couple days...



  Happy V Day Mikey


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2005)

Hope you had a great weekend, and everything is ok 

Oh BTW  HAPPY VALENTINES DAY!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Jilly   Mikey called me and cheered me up!!  Anything junk fests planned at your work?  There's a big to-do on our floor at 10:00..I brought heart candies in  a heart basket


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentine's day!!   Glad you are feeling better  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Cyndi


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

*Monday, February 14th*

*Legs P Style*

*Squats* 

RI = 60 sec

45 x 12
100 x 10
150 x 6
190 x 3
190 x 3 (only hitting parallel, so lowered wt slightly)
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3  was tempted to pull an Ahhhnold and start chalking tick marks on the wall for each set 

*SLDL* 

RI = 45 sec

110 x 6
115 x 6 PB
115 x 6
115 x 6  Heart was racing

*Uni Leg Press* 

RI = 0

Tempo = 0/6/X 

50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6

Kicked my ass big time, glad i didn't load on the weight..failed on last set..my explosiveness wasn't er..um..so explosive the last few reps 

*Seated Leg Curl Toes Pointed*

RI = 30 sec

Tempo = X/0/3

60 x 12
67.5 x 12
67.5 x 12

Whoops only supposed to do two sets, damn I don't normally point my toes, my calves were screaming afterwards and really felt it in my hammies

*Notes:*  Great workout, don't know how long it took, wasn't paying attention


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

good job.  3 sets is okay on the curls.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

> my explosiveness wasn't er..um..so explosive the last few reps




LOL, hate it when that happens.  6 counts in the hole is no friggin joke though.

next week SLDL first (60sec rest).....4x4  (reps x sets).  The squat at 45sec RI. 12x4 (reps x sets).  everything else stays the same. try and add more weight to the leg press.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LOL, hate it when that happens.  6 counts in the hole is no friggin joke though.
> 
> next week SLDL first (60sec rest).....4x4  (reps x sets).  The squat at 45sec RI. 12x4 (reps x sets).  everything else stays the same. try and add more weight to the leg press.



You know what the hardest was?  Counting in the hole while also counting reps..i'm sure i did more than i was supposed to on a couple sets 

Ok, I was thinking of trying those sumo deads too instead of SLDL next week, was looking at the video and I'm sure I could do that!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

okay, try sumo.


counting in the hole is easy.  instead of saying 1 when you are couting you say the number of rep that you are on like so:

1-2-3-4-5-6
2-2-3-4-5-6
3-2-3-4-5-6
4-2-3-4-5-6
5-2-3-4-5-6
6-2-3-4-5-6



I am so cool!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

wOw ! Nice wo velvet .

Congrats on the PR


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, try sumo.
> 
> 
> counting in the hole is easy.  instead of saying 1 when you are couting you say the number of rep that you are on like so:
> ...



LMAO  doh!  That makes much more sense   So is it 1 hippopotumus, 2 hippopotumus, or just 1 2 3 etc    j/k


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> wOw ! Nice wo velvet .
> 
> Congrats on the PR




Thanks Gary Bear   And I still can't believe you measured Zach's biceps LMAO, I almost pee'd my pants when I read that


----------



## BritChick (Feb 14, 2005)

Sweet workout Jeni... and you did all that without puking?!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Yep, sometimes I feel barfy when doing SLDL's but not squats


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Sweet workout Jeni... and you did all that without puking?!




must not have been hard enough.  Or she didn't work hard enough.  

lucky for her I wasn't there to yell.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

I KNEW you were gonna say that ya bastard!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Does lightheaded and shaky count?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Does lightheaded and shaky count?




maybe.

well, at least you didn't shit your pants.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

I pee'd them once doing leg presses


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I pee'd them once doing leg presses




LMAO!!!!  No you did not!!  I have a freind that shit him self picking up the atlas stone while training for strong man competitions....lol.  and another friend that blew his asshole out while leg pressing 1100lbs.  lmao!!  I have some messed up friends.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> LMAO!!!!  No you did not!!  I have a freind that shit him self picking up the atlas stone while training for strong man competitions....lol.  and another friend that blew his asshole out while leg pressing 1100lbs.  lmao!!  I have some messed up friends.



  I did, no shit!  just Pee ha ha ha, I kill me

Blew his asshole out?  Literally?  Like hemeroids everywhere???


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I did, no shit!  just Pee ha ha ha, I kill me
> 
> Blew his asshole out?  Literally?  Like hemeroids everywhere???




no like part of his intestines came out of his ass hole and were hanging there.  he had to call an ambulance and go to the emergency room to get his "shit" stuffed back in.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> no like part of his intestines came out of his ass hole and were hanging there.  he had to call an ambulance and go to the emergency room to get his "shit" stuffed back in.


    OMG, bet that hurt like hell....so is he back at it again?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> OMG, bet that hurt like hell....so is he back at it again?




yeah, that was a few years ago.  he is fine now.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm bored


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm bored



wanna make out?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

LMAO, love too if you weren't Ivy's love muffin


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

For you ha ha


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO, love too if you weren't Ivy's love muffin




hahahhaaha


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Whatcha doing for her for Valentines day   Did you win her over by buying her her very own flip n grip?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Whatcha doing for her for Valentines day   Did you win her over by buying her her very own flip n grip?




lmao....I can't find a grip n' flip anywhere!


She is coming on thurs.  so I have to wait to see her.


I sent her flowers (roses to work).  with a little card.  can't for get my ivonnecita on valentines day!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> lmao....I can't find a grip n' flip anywhere!
> 
> 
> She is coming on thurs.  so I have to wait to see her.
> ...




Awwwww, you're such a good boyfriend!!  I saw the commercial last night, I thin k it's only available via infomercial..next time I hear it I'll write the info down for you.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day Ladies!!

http://www.crisell001.freeserve.co.uk/caps/images/dancer.swf


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day Jeni


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Valentines Day


----------



## Velvet (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Boys :

Either of you have plans tonight?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 14, 2005)

Does working count?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary Bear  And I still can't believe you measured Zach's biceps LMAO, I almost pee'd my pants when I read that


His dad thought it was pretty funny too !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO  doh!  That makes much more sense   So is it 1 hippopotumus, 2 hippopotumus, or just 1 2 3 etc    j/k


I would like to be next to you when you are saying to yourself: 1 hippopotomus....


Was great talking with you yesterday! U really cheered me up! 
Thanks!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Jeni


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning David


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Velvet !

How was your V-Day ?  What torture does P have in store for you today ?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear 

Today is Upper Push day, should be a good workout   It's always nice when you get legs done at the beginning of the week 

V-day was good, altho michael was disappointed as most kids didn't hand out valentines this year

Tomorrow is our ski trip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear
> 
> Today is Upper Push day, should be a good workout  It's always nice when you get legs done at the beginning of the week
> 
> ...


Oh MY !!  Don't break anything !


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2005)

morning


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Good morning Steve and Kerry


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2005)

how's every little thing?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Pretty darn good thanks!  Looking forward to skiing tomorrow!!  How about you?  Did you have a really good V day?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2005)

nope, we had an arguement, so on the one hand, it was a good because I got rid of one more 'holiday' but we are arguing, so that isn't good.  Other than that, things are peachy keen.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

oh oh, hope you both work it out soon   You going to the Classic this year?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

*Tuesday February 15*

*Workout:*


*DB Incline Press*
RI = 60 Sec

25 x 6
30 x 6 PB yeah me!
30 x 6


*Standing BB Press*
RI = 60 Sec

50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6


*CG Bench*
RI = 30 Sec

50 x 8
55 x 8 PB wahoo me!
55 x 8


*Unilateral Cable Lateral*
RI = None
Tempo = X/3/3

10 x 10
10 x 10 brutal


*V-Bar Pressdowns*
RI= 30 Sec

75 x 10
80 x 10 PB she's on a roll!!

Notes: I really like this new workout, several personal bests and I finally worked out my form on the CG Benching


----------



## BritChick (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats of the new pb's Jeni, glad you had a good workout.  Is the tricep fully healed now?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 15, 2005)

how did you like the cable raises?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh oh, hope you both work it out soon   You going to the Classic this year?



we always do 

Nope ... we're not going to the Classic.  I think we've had our share of comps.  We went to Vegas a couple of years ago to meet the IM folks.  As for the actual bb'ing comps, we aren't that interested that we'd make a vacation around a comp.  Are you still geared for your Vegas trip?  Do you ever watch the TV program Caesars 24/7?  I like it.  They have little true stories about various people in Vegas that stay at Caesars.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 15, 2005)

Nice w/o Jeni. How do you like standing BB Press? And I'm glad you have the CG Bench down, that's such a good exercise IMO.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 15, 2005)

Kerry:  Thanks buddy!!  Yep, seems that I just pulled my tricep, fully healed now, not even a twinge   Oh, checked your journal, that's awesome you went back for calves, must have made you feel better  

P-Diddy:  Yep, I like them alot, can't do much weight on them when doing that tempo but I really felt the burn..thought i was supposed to do 10 reps, read it wrong, was supposed to be 8..oh well

David:  Hiya!!  Ya, Leah had me doing tons of BB Delt Presses and Push Presses...I really like them, but find the standing ones very challenging..especially when trying to keep your back out of the movement

Steve:  Yes, definately doing the Vegas thing, it's all been arranged.  Nope, never heard of Ceasars 24/7


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2005)

Congrats on the PB.  Can I see your diet?

EDIT: Nevermind.. its in the blog.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 15, 2005)

Wow !! Look at our Velvet go !!!

Great job


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

Guten Morgen Sunshine !


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

Morning Everyone!!  BIG ASS BUMMER..the ski trip was cancelled   Of course they didn't tell us that until after we got up extremely early,packed all our shit, spent $15 on a cab ride to the pick up spot..and of course teh $15 ride immediately home..grr..so came home and took it out via cardio   Poor Pook is all disappointed especially as they didnt' cancel the school buses, so he got double ripped off!  So I decided to stay home and enjoy the quiet


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 16, 2005)

WoW !  Major dissappointment !  Oh well take him to the mall to so he can chase girls


----------



## Velvet (Feb 16, 2005)

he's at school, the buses weren't cancelled (we were heading north 2.5hours where it was storming - that's why the trip was cancelled)  Oh well, plan on enjoying a nice day of snuggling on the couch with my kitties watching soaps


----------



## BritChick (Feb 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Oh well, plan on enjoying a nice day of snuggling on the couch with my kitties watching soaps



Hello Jeni.   
Hmm... that sounds pretty appealing!  I've got a non training day today and a docs appointment this morning but I may just snuggle up with a video and my cat after that!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 16, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> WoW !  Major dissappointment !  Oh well take him to the mall to so he can chase girls



 ... hey wait, that will be my daughter young boys will be looking at VERY soon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh, poor kid!! LOL


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Everyone


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 17, 2005)

howdy


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey BP, how are you?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 17, 2005)

im fine. im trying to motivate myself to get off my ass and go do some cardio. see ya in a bit.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear   Anything exciting going on today


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2005)

howdy


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Mikey   HOw the hell are ya?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thursday February 17*

Lets just say I had to drag my ass to the gym today but I'm glad I did

*Upper Body Pull P Style*

*BB Row*
70 x 10
75 x 7 PB
75 x 6
75 x 6

Will try 80 next week 

*WG Pulldown*
75 x 8
75 x 8
75 x 8

I think I can go up on this next week 

*Upright Cable Row* 
65 x 8
70 x 8 PB
70 x 8
70 x 8F

Was supposed to do DB's but felt rebellious 

*DB Hammers*
12.5 x 6
15 x 10F PB

Wow, felt like shit today, all fat and puffy but I had a great workout

*DB Pullovers*
20 x 8
20 x 8

Where the hell am I supposed to feel this, felt it more in my triceps than my back or chest..maybe I was doing it wrong   I looked at the video again when I got back and that's exactly what I was doing...will up the weight to 25's or 30's next time and see if that makes a difference


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

the concentric portion is using the lats, terese major and triceps major (long head).  Bend your elbows a bit to make the triceps slack at the elbow and place more tension on the lats and take torque off the shoulder joint.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> the concentric portion is using the lats, terese major and triceps major (long head).  Bend your elbows a bit to make the triceps slack at the elbow and place more tension on the lats and take torque off the shoulder joint.



Thanks funky baby, I had them bent at about 15 degrees, maybe I wasn't positioned correctly on the bench


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

check your positioning.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2005)

hey hottie!
am fine..how's you? 
...what I would give to drag that ass around...(with the exception of relocating to an igloo infested land)

might have a new client this afternoon (mortgage refinince..but not holding breath..) he is just looking...more or less..but who knows..


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> check your positioning.



Will you come check it?  

Are you in Florida or NY?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

I am in NY so I can't come check it....lol

measurements and wiehgt tomorrow.  any chance for pics??  nudes preferably.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey hottie!
> am fine..how's you?
> ...what I would give to drag that ass around...(with the exception of relocating to an igloo infested land)
> 
> might have a new client this afternoon (mortgage refinince..but not holding breath..) he is just looking...more or less..but who knows..




Cooooooooooooooooooool   I'll cross my fingers for you for luck, not that you'll need it tho, you'll sell his ass some refinancing 

There are no igloos here mister, just enuff snow to make them


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I am in NY so I can't come check it....lol
> 
> measurements and wiehgt tomorrow.  any chance for pics??  nudes preferably.




Absolutely not, my . comes this week and I'm all bloated purple fat puffy and disgusting so NO    

next week 

I will give you my weight and measurements tho


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2005)

our snow is staying on the ski slopes..which reminds me..how was your day yesterday???? U DID get good pics of you, didn't you?


I concour w/ patrick...pics! Clothing: Less is more


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

And New York is not that far


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

okay, no pics this week defenitly!!  that is why you are bloated lol......


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> our snow is staying on the ski slopes..which reminds me..how was your day yesterday???? U DID get good pics of you, didn't you?
> 
> 
> I concour w/ patrick...pics! Clothing: Less is more



smartass 

It was cancelled!!!  Guess it was crappy up at Calabogie and they never take chances with a busload of kids...but yes, I was looking smashing in my white columbia ski bunny outfit...I'll get michael to take a pic on the weekend


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> okay, no pics this week defenitly!!  that is why you are bloated lol......



  what?  I'm confused   Yer not supposed to be agreeing with me that I'm bloated   I NEED CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

whatcha doing home at this time of the day anyway Mikey???


And P, I thought you were supposed to be in Florida by now


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

I hate this time of the month....

No more  *.*


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> whatcha doing home at this time of the day anyway Mikey???
> 
> 
> And P, I thought you were supposed to be in Florida by now




no florida is coming to me.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, yeah!!!  When's she getting in???  Give her a  for me, but a girlfriend kind of   Not a horny boyfriend kind of


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I hate this time of the month....
> 
> No more  *.*



  You have no idea


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, yeah!!!  When's she getting in???  Give her a  for me, but a girlfriend kind of   Not a horny boyfriend kind of   :finger;




I only have one  and it is the horny kind.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Then nevermind


----------



## Jill (Feb 17, 2005)

Major pmsing for me too-5 pounds of fluff!  I guess the cheats of pizza, candy and chocolate didnt help either

Hows it goin' lovely lady?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey there Jilly!! Nice to see you 

Ya, I hear ya, my diet is NEVER on track the week before...the more I resist temptations the more I eat in a mad frenzy when I finally do give in 

How are things???


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

??  Wassat mean?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

LAS VEGAS Update

My brother and Wendy have changed the hotel we are staying in (I guess they offer a better wedding package) so we are now staying at the Imperial Palace:
http://www.imperialpalace.com/stay.php

Looks very nice!!  Huge fitness facility with poufy robes


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

Nothing really

Just couldn't think of anything to say.  And being a pain in the ass,  I figured that would have you going what the heck.

How's things?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

silly

Things are good except that I'm fat today   Just checking out that hotel in Vegas..it's looking really nice..we are going to get a deluxe room, love the color scheme, very classy 

How are things with you?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

No worries you know what the bloat issues are.  And will probably see some good results in a few days.  

Looks like a nice hotel.  Is it pretty new?  

We are just getting ready for Kyle's B-day this weekend.  So Busy Busy.  Plus getting passports renewed.  But other than that just living life the same way day in and day out


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No worries you know what the bloat issues are.  And will probably see some good results in a few days.
> 
> Looks like a nice hotel.  Is it pretty new?
> 
> We are just getting ready for Kyle's B-day this weekend.  So Busy Busy.  Plus getting passports renewed.  But other than that just living life the same way day in and day out



 wohoo, his first birthday party, bet that will be fun!!!  Take lots of pics of course.  

I think the hotel was built in the 70's but not sure, it's really nice, but then again, most hotels on the strip are really really nice 

So what did you get him for his birthday present??


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

Ummm so gifts Let me think.

A train Set, a wagon, some clothes. Some Little people stuff. and a chair from Ikea.

I don't know if you have Ikea out there.  They have those recliner chairs.  Well this the same but for kids.  Kinda cool


----------



## Velvet (Feb 17, 2005)

I LOVE IKEA, we have one 2 hours from here, but word on the steet is we are getting our very own IKEA late this year    I love their furniture..not sure of the chair you are talking about but no doubt it's coooooooool


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...uctId=11055&langId=-15&parentCats=10114*10292

That one except it is a kids version.  2 hours eh!  Wow!  I only have to go 20 mins.  where you going Ottawa?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 17, 2005)

Morning Jeni  So much for whoring in this journal eh  How's it going?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2005)

I was just about to say that same thing David.. 

Helloooooooooo


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...uctId=11055&langId=-15&parentCats=10114*10292
> 
> That one except it is a kids version.  2 hours eh!  Wow!  I only have to go 20 mins.  where you going Ottawa?



Yep, the big O


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Morning Jeni  So much for whoring in this journal eh  How's it going?




I know, that lasted long eh?    How the hell are ya David????

It's FRIDAY


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Jake, how's everything going?  You feeling better?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Velvet   

Since you are from Ontario does that make IM's Miss O ?  TGIG girl


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

SURE, I'll take that title 

Friday, ah yes, what a lovely day!!  Think Im gonna hit the library today and market square at lunch- Feb Fest is going on and there's a hockey game with some NHL'ers going on to raise money for our Theatre


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey chickie!!!! I'm in nyc. Just wanted to say hi. I've been neglecting my friends' journals lately  so... HELLO!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi sista   hee hee, I said Hi to you in P's journal today cuase I knew you two were snuggling down for the weekend!!

Kick ass leg workout!!! I'm so impressed!!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Jeni... yipee it's Friday!  :bounce:


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Hiya Kerry, Friday   Well I just had helpdesk clear a bunch of virus's off my machine today...GG, Kerry and Babs, please scan your computer in case that pampered chef naked guy email was infected


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerry, Friday   Well I just had helpdesk clear a bunch of virus's off my machine today...GG, Kerry and Babs, please scan your computer in case that pampered chef naked guy email was infected



Good grief, who'da thought you'd have to protect yourself from picking up something nasty from just a pic of a naked guy... we need computer condoms!   

I'm scanning... thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Sorry about that, we have the best security here too, but sometimes one gets thru


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

You see what happens when you are looking at naked pictures?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> You see what happens when you are looking at naked pictures?



But who can resist... besides Jeni's guys are always hot!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Too bad it wasn't so in real life   Bring on the hotties!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi Tony, how ya keepin?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

Well ok, there's been hotties, but they only look good on the outside


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Too bad it wasn't so in real life  Bring on the hotties!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Tony, how ya keepin?


I'm good, back on the horse again and working out really hard with HIT.  Will be changing my bad eating habits next week and do a Jodi diet.... 
You seem to be doing well...I am happy for you


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> But who can resist... besides Jeni's guys are always hot!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'm good, back on the horse again and working out really hard with HIT.  Will be changing my bad eating habits next week and do a Jodi diet....
> You seem to be doing well...I am happy for you




WOHOOO, go Tony!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 18, 2005)

*News Flash:*

I just got asked out on a coffee date next week


----------



## BritChick (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *News Flash:*
> 
> I just got asked out on a coffee date next week



Are you going????!


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *News Flash:*
> 
> I just got asked out on a coffee date next week


...and that's a bad thing hottie?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2005)

Yea, thanks for asking.  Heads still a little stuffy, but I should be perfect health by monday   Have a good weekend, and I hope you enjoy your coffee friend.


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *News Flash:*
> 
> I just got asked out on a coffee date next week



I would think you would get asked out 5 times every day...    
Are ya going???


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Are you going????!



Yep, after a thorough background check   He's a coworker..seen him at the gym a few times, nice and buff, cute, senior position at work, so far so good, but now for the character check   A girl can't be too careful


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yea, thanks for asking.  Heads still a little stuffy, but I should be perfect health by monday   Have a good weekend, and I hope you enjoy your coffee friend.



Oh good, glad you are feeling a bit better!  You have a wonderful weekend too Jake


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I would think you would get asked out 5 times every day...
> Are ya going???



 thanks Cyndi   na, I don't get asked out a lot, i've been told i'm intimidating..I don't get it, i'm always very friendly to people and i've very sociable   Yep, I'm going, we have a lot in common and he's the outdoorsy type which I love!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *News Flash:*
> 
> I just got asked out on a coffee date next week


 WOOO HOOOOO! COFFEE! hahahahahaha! 

 Just kidding. Awesome. Good luck! He'd better be a funny guy, and straight this time!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2005)

Morning Jeni  Good luck with coffee, (lucky bastard  )


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

ha ha no kidding eh, hence the background check...has he killed anyone?  is he straight?  has he been dumped because he was cheater?  does he have normal friends?  he is REALLY a man?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks David


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha no kidding eh, hence the background check...has he killed anyone? is he straight? has he been dumped because he was cheater? does he have normal friends? he is REALLY a man?


 Gotta love Google.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 19, 2005)

You can google people???   I was thinking of just asking around at work 

OMG, if I googled me, what would it say!!


----------



## GoalGetter (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You can google people???   I was thinking of just asking around at work
> 
> OMG, if I googled me, what would it say!!


 Email me his name (first and last and any details you know of him - hobbies, city, place of employment, etc. as minor as you think the detail is). You'll see.


----------



## BritChick (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yep, after a thorough background check   He's a coworker..seen him at the gym a few times, nice and buff, cute, senior position at work, so far so good, but now for the character check   A girl can't be too careful



Nice!


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> thanks Cyndi   na, I don't get asked out a lot, i've been told i'm intimidating..I don't get it, i'm always very friendly to people and i've very sociable   Yep, I'm going, we have a lot in common and he's the outdoorsy type which I love!



That's because you can probably kick the crap out of most guys.  Some like to call it tough love.  I like to call it sweet sweet masoc...  Err...  Who said that?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 19, 2005)

show him your tits!!


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You can google people???   I was thinking of just asking around at work
> 
> OMG, if I googled me, what would it say!!




Yea, i'm trying to get my journal deleted.  I noticed that if I google my 'work' my journal comes up on page one.  No wonder why all my co-workers look at me funny


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 19, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> show him your tits!!


  at Patrick .  Don't do it Velvet !


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yep, after a thorough background check   He's a coworker..seen him at the gym a few times, nice and buff, cute, senior position at work, so far so good, but now for the character check   A girl can't be too careful


u cheating on me again???


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> show him your tits!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> u cheating on me again???



  you will always be number 1! 

Don't worry Gary, I would never do that!  Not to a guy I actually like anyway ha ha ha


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Luke, hum, i'm gonna google myself, I'm


----------



## Velvet (Feb 20, 2005)

Phew, nuttin  Used my full name and where I live


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yep, after a thorough background check   He's a coworker..seen him at the gym a few times, nice and buff, cute, senior position at work, so far so good, but now for the character check   A girl can't be too careful



all that for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

ya well, I"ve had some bizzarre experiences of late, not leaving anything to chance   So how the hell are ya Stevie Poo, long time no chat


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

*Monday February 21*

*Upper Body Push*

*Incline DB Press*
RI = 60 sec
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6F

*Standing BB Press*
RI = 60 sec
50 x 6
50 x 6
50 x 6F

Will go up on these next time

*CG Bench*
RI = 30 sec
55 x 8
55 x 8
55 x 8F

*Cable Lateral*
RI = 0
Tempo = X/3/3
10 x 10
10 x 10

Will go up on these next time

*Pressdowns*
RI  = 30 sec
80 x 10
80 x 10
80 x 8F

Great workout!  Some dumb ass that I've never seen before decided that my 55 on the CG Bench wasn't enuff...so I told him it was for triceps with a 30 sec RI and he shut the hell up.  That's the first time I've ever had anyone say something like that to me!  Lots of cuties at the gym today wahoooooooo.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

I am doing fine thanks, and yourself?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Purdy good, but it's freezing rain here


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Better than the 15-20 cm of snow we got


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2005)

hey! I am doing fine thanks, too!

Happy Monday!
Wahoo! I am still #1!
How was the skiing last week? Got pics?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Great workout!  Some dumb ass that I've never seen before decided that my 55 on the CG Bench wasn't enuff...so I told him it was for triceps with a 30 sec RI and he shut the hell up.  That's the first time I've ever had anyone say something like that to me!  Lots of cuties at the gym today wahoooooooo.



It was probably his attempt at starting up a conversation with the gym hottie!   

Workout looks awesome Jeni, hope you have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

Are you at work today Velvet?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice Wo Velvet  

Really nice tri pushdowns


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Gary Bear, that's one of my favorite exercises...isn't it funny how we do so well at our fav's   Is it killing you to not be in the gym or are you enjoying it??


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! I am doing fine thanks, too!
> 
> Happy Monday!
> Wahoo! I am still #1!
> How was the skiing last week? Got pics?



Hiya Mikey, the ski trip was cancelled due to bad weather up North, it got rescheduled to this friday but I'm on course


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> It was probably his attempt at starting up a conversation with the gym hottie!
> 
> Workout looks awesome Jeni, hope you have a great day!



Oh lord, I hope not, he was one scary looking chap 

Thanks Kerry, you too...still waiting for that journal   j/k


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

Good day Iain!!  SO??  How did his party go?  Did he like the chair???


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Are you at work today Velvet?




Yeppers, for about 15 more mins then i gotta go to the dr to get my arm checked out


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 21, 2005)

hey, do you think it's time for another fantastic av update?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 21, 2005)

hum, could be, lemme go thru my pics tomorrow and see!  You too mister!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 21, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good day Iain!!  SO??  How did his party go?  Did he like the chair???




It was a riot  He had a blast.  We gave him his own Cake to eat (no not a peice, a whole cake) and he didn't like it   We haven't given him his gifts from us yet.  His B-day is today so tonite when I get home from work.  He'll Get spoiled again.

Family and friends and lots of little kids.  I didn't really think about the number of kids in our family and friends circle  it was crazy especially when it came to opening gifts.  Once I get the pics off the camera I will post some.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice workout Jenni.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> It was a riot  He had a blast.  We gave him his own Cake to eat (no not a peice, a whole cake) and he didn't like it   We haven't given him his gifts from us yet.  His B-day is today so tonite when I get home from work.  He'll Get spoiled again.
> 
> Family and friends and lots of little kids.  I didn't really think about the number of kids in our family and friends circle  it was crazy especially when it came to opening gifts.  Once I get the pics off the camera I will post some.



Sounds like you had a blast..you think the party is busy now, wait till he's older and has all his rowdy friends over     I no longer have parties at my house   have them far far far wayyyyyyyy far away from my house


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks Jake, how are you??


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a blast..you think the party is busy now, wait till he's older and has all his rowdy friends over     I no longer have parties at my house   have them far far far wayyyyyyyy far away from my house




Yeah we had it at the Grandparents. Sooooooooooo Glad it wasn't at our place, there were probably 50+ people there including kids.  It was nuts.

How was your Coffee?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary Bear, that's one of my favorite exercises...isn't it funny how we do so well at our fav's  Is it killing you to not be in the gym or are you enjoying it??


Morning Sweetie  

A little of both !  Enjoying the extra sleep but miss the wo's for sure .


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Jeni, what are you training today?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Yeah we had it at the Grandparents. Sooooooooooo Glad it wasn't at our place, there were probably 50+ people there including kids.  It was nuts.
> 
> How was your Coffee?



Didn't go, it was scheduled for today, but then I found out he has a girlfriend


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear and Kerry  

It's LEGS day


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear and Kerry
> 
> It's LEGS day



 Have a good one, dig deep.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Didn't go, it was scheduled for today, but then I found out he has a girlfriend



hmmm ... how did detective Velvet find that out?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Didn't go, it was scheduled for today, but then I found out he has a girlfriend



Awww man, sounds like a real gem!   
Ah well, at least you found out before you went with him.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet has her ways   Oh well, I must have just misinterpreted his invitation   Hummm, if my boyfriend was asking single girls out to coffee I might be a tad concerned   but that's just me


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Have a good one, dig deep.



ok, ya, dig deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep, must have more power ho ho ho


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Velvet has her ways   Oh well, I must have just misinterpreted his invitation   Hummm, if my boyfriend was asking single girls out to coffee I might be a tad concerned   but that's just me



If it was without her knowledge, maybe.  It's all about trust and nowadays, no one seems to have any.  If a spouse talks to someone of the opposite sex, there MUST be a sexual side to it.    A co-worker recently broke up with his g/f because she talked to an old flame at a wedding.  How silly is that??

I had a guy at the bar ask me if I wanted him to punch out a guy who was talking to my wife.  I said why would I want that?  He said because you're over here and he's talking to her.  Wow ... I didn't know what to say other than thanks ... and then wanted to say "man, you must have had a bad thing happen to you with all the rage for guys talking to ladies with dates."  He was not a bad guy, but it took me by surprise that he would go out of his way to fight someone who was talking to a lady he wasn't even with.  Crazy eyes of jealousy.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning Jeni  Sorry he has a girlfriend.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

Morning David   aw, that's ok, still got my health right ha ha ha ha


----------



## Velvet (Feb 22, 2005)

*Tuesday February 22*

I hate Leg Day before and during, then fell much better after.  I made about 15 excuses of why I shouldn't go to the gym today, but I made it there 

*Squats*
RI = 60

45 x 12
100 x 10
150 x 6
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3


*SLDL*

RI=45
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6
115 x 6


*Unilateral Leg Press - hate these   *

RI=30 supposed to be 0 but I was toast after each set
Tempo 0/6/X 6 seconds in the hole as P would say 

60 x 6
60 x 6
60 x 6 up 10lbs from last week


*Seated Leg Curl - Toes pointed*
RI = 30
Tempo = x/0/3
67.5 x 12
75 x 12
75 x 12 up 7.5lbs from last week


WOHOOOOOOOOO, glad that's done, not to crazy about the bazillion sets of squats, but I like the deads and leg curls


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2005)

Great w/o. I'm still so impressed with your squats! Normally leg day is alright, but Funky style sucks right! LOL


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> If it was without her knowledge, maybe.  It's all about trust and nowadays, no one seems to have any.  If a spouse talks to someone of the opposite sex, there MUST be a sexual side to it.    A co-worker recently broke up with his g/f because she talked to an old flame at a wedding.  How silly is that??
> 
> I had a guy at the bar ask me if I wanted him to punch out a guy who was talking to my wife.  I said why would I want that?  He said because you're over here and he's talking to her.  Wow ... I didn't know what to say other than thanks ... and then wanted to say "man, you must have had a bad thing happen to you with all the rage for guys talking to ladies with dates."  He was not a bad guy, but it took me by surprise that he would go out of his way to fight someone who was talking to a lady he wasn't even with.  Crazy eyes of jealousy.



Im going to model myself after you NT.. or atleast try real hard.  Your cooler than Fonzie.

Hi Jenni, im doing well.. thanks for asking.  Nice workout!


----------



## BritChick (Feb 22, 2005)

Wicked squats Jeni!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Mikey, the ski trip was cancelled due to bad weather up North, it got rescheduled to this friday but I'm on course






			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Didn't go, it was scheduled for today, but then I found out he has a girlfriend


look! It's a SIGN! dang..I ma off Friday...too bad u aren't closer..I could be your date..AND see how cute u look in ski pants..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2005)

W O W !!!!! U did 185lbs?!?!?!?!?! I htink I am in love..

Good job, J!


----------



## klmclean (Feb 22, 2005)

HI VELVET

It's nice to be back. How have you been? Anything new and exciting? Oh, yes, I wanted to ask you, how do you set up a blog? I tried but it just didn't want to work for me


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


Nice wo !  Incredible squats


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Great w/o. I'm still so impressed with your squats! Normally leg day is alright, but Funky style sucks right! LOL



Thanks David   Weird thing is, my legs aren't sore at all today


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> W O W !!!!! U did 185lbs?!?!?!?!?! I htink I am in love..
> 
> Good job, J!



  thanks MIkey   You have friday off?  well hop on a plane and you'll be here in no time!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> HI VELVET
> 
> It's nice to be back. How have you been? Anything new and exciting? Oh, yes, I wanted to ask you, how do you set up a blog? I tried but it just didn't want to work for me



Hiya Kerri, where ya been?  Click on the link to my blog in my sig, and in my Blog you'll find a symbol on the right that says blogger in red/orange letters, it should take you to a screen to make your own! 

Not a whole lot new, starting a new project at work, trying to stay out of sugar


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear?    So are you itchin for the gym yet?    So what are you doing with yourself now to fill up the time


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I hate Leg Day before and during, then fell much better after.  I made about 15 excuses of why I shouldn't go to the gym today, but I made it there
> 
> WOHOOOOOOOOO, glad that's done, not to crazy about the bazillion sets of squats, but I like the deads and leg curls



I've been like this for the past _many_ years ... I hate legs.  I've made it a goal not to miss as many legs days as I have in the past.  So far, I've done pretty good.  

Morning Miss Velvet


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im going to model myself after you NT.. or atleast try real hard.  Your cooler than Fonzie.



cooler than Fonzie, that's a big much    But thanks for that.  Really, I see it all the time and I just have to laugh.  I look at it like this.  If they talk, he makes a pass at her and she accepts, is there really anything I can do to now stop it?  Probably not, so why fuss over it.  I guess the reason it works so well for the both of us is that we love each other and friends of the opposite sex are just that, friends.  In the bar scenario, we always let the person we're talking to know we're married.  And if the other is around, we introduce them.  Simple.  Funny story ... we were at a bar and this young guy (maybe 20 years old) asked my wife to dance.  Off they went.  As they came back to the table, she introduced him to me.  As I went to shake his hand and say hello, he bolted off in a state of panic.  His eyes wre as big as saucers.  We just laughed.  He must have thought I was going to get physical with him.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Stevie Poo, how come you don't journal your workouts here?  Wouldn't you find it motivational and supportive??


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning Jeni


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Morning David  What's P got you doing today?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

I've never journalized workouts.  I go to the gym, lift weights, eat some food and all it well.    My motivation is seeing the people here in this building and hoping to never ever be like the majority of them.  Support ... ummmmm, I guess I don't really need it as I'm pretty motivated.  I sometimes get flak from my wife, mother and mother-in-law because I have a theory for when I'm sick.  Instead of taking the latest and greatest medicine, I hit the gym.  For me, I feel much better.  Another reason might be that I don't have any fitness goals other than stay in shape.  I have no magic numbers I want to hit.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

My other motiviation  is seeing the hotties at the gym.  And now that the missus is almost back to her physical hottie self, it's fun to watch her workout and see the other guys strain not to watch her.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning David  What's P got you doing today?


Legs, already done  What about you?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Upper Body Pull at noon


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2005)

Have fun


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Good morning Jeni, I checked out your blog.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

oh oh, what part?  

Morning Kerry


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> oh oh, what part?
> 
> Morning Kerry



Diet, you said to check it out... I'll be interested to see how it works for you and whether is does stop the need for binges and such.  This is such a common thing that most of us girlies seem to deal with.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

> RI=30 supposed to be 0 but I was toast after each set



so lower the weight then.....or get some balls....chicken shit.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

Bite me Bitch, you told me to up the weight last week, make up my mind would ya


----------



## BritChick (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Bite me Bitch, you told me to up the weight last week, make up my mind would ya



 Grrrr tiger


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> try and add more weight to the leg press.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2005)

oh, then what the hell was your problem.  suck it up and press the weight you pu$$y.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

I did press the weight mr poopypants, I just had to pause briefly to check my hair and makeup 





j/k


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I did press the weight mr poopypants, I just had to pause briefly to check my hair and makeup





sometimes you're too 



			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> Bite me bitch ...


I love the trainer/trainee relationship you to have.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

he started it


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear?  So are you itchin for the gym yet?  So what are you doing with yourself now to fill up the time


I'm ready !  I can feel the fat  just multiplying as I sit on my ass !  J/K 

been doing a little of this and a little of that . Mostly playing with the home theatre sound system trying to get rid of a hum.  Got rid of the hum now my dvd recorder won't record. it willplay but won't record . Somethiung aint right ! 

Don't tell anybody but tonight is pizza night !  Been doing good on diet even though not working out so thought i'd have a treat


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Velvet*
> _I did press the weight mr poopypants, I just had to pause briefly to check my hair and makeup
> _
> ...


 
I don't care who ya are thats funny !!!


----------



## klmclean (Feb 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerri, where ya been? Click on the link to my blog in my sig, and in my Blog you'll find a symbol on the right that says blogger in red/orange letters, it should take you to a screen to make your own!
> 
> Not a whole lot new, starting a new project at work, trying to stay out of sugar


I haven't been too bad, I've been on an eating binge, that's where I've been 
To embarassed to actually post in my journal all the nasty food that has been falling into my mouth! I figured out the blog thing, I named it *I WILL LOOK AND FEEL SPECTACULAR!* even if it kills me. I've got a new workout partner, so she's been pretty motivating. I can't believe how much she can lift,  she used to be a power lifter and she's only like 135 pounds. But I like training with her, I'm more likely to get my ass to gym on those day where I don't feel like it if I know I have to meet someone there. So, I'm getting back on track, just toying around with my diet a bit. But, I'm confident I'll get my shit together. Anyways, I missed talking to  all you guys and I'm happy to be back  l


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I'm ready !  I can feel the fat  just multiplying as I sit on my ass !  J/K
> 
> been doing a little of this and a little of that . Mostly playing with the home theatre sound system trying to get rid of a hum.  Got rid of the hum now my dvd recorder won't record. it willplay but won't record . Somethiung aint right !
> 
> Don't tell anybody but tonight is pizza night !  Been doing good on diet even though not working out so thought i'd have a treat




WOHOOOOO, enjoy it, you deserve it buddy 

Ya, when i hooked up my dvd, i lost sound to my back speakers (but only when the dvd is on)   I now have (all hooked in together) my complete stereo with five speakers, dvd, vcr, tv, game cube and  mrs. packman game thingy, it's a mess of wires in the back...so I dont' know what the hell happened   stoopid electronics


----------



## Velvet (Feb 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> I haven't been too bad, I've been on an eating binge, that's where I've been
> To embarassed to actually post in my journal all the nasty food that has been falling into my mouth! I figured out the blog thing, I named it *I WILL LOOK AND FEEL SPECTACULAR!* even if it kills me. I've got a new workout partner, so she's been pretty motivating. I can't believe how much she can lift,  she used to be a power lifter and she's only like 135 pounds. But I like training with her, I'm more likely to get my ass to gym on those day where I don't feel like it if I know I have to meet someone there. So, I'm getting back on track, just toying around with my diet a bit. But, I'm confident I'll get my shit together. Anyways, I missed talking to  all you guys and I'm happy to be back  l



Excellent Kerri, I loved having a workout partner for that very reason!  So glad to have you back, full steam ahead!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 23, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't care who ya are thats funny !!!



doesn't the saying go "I don't care who ya are, that theres funny!"


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> doesn't the saying go "I don't care who ya are, that theres funny!"


Hey ! I told you to stay in the truck !  LOL   Git 'er done !


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey V!!  How's things??


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2005)

this is very unusual ... I'm the first one to say good morning to the stunning Miss Velvet ... mornin' darlin


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Hellooooooo


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi Velvet !!
How ya doing today ?


----------



## BritChick (Feb 24, 2005)

Um where are you???!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2005)

*Attention!!*

Missing sexpot..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2005)

she went skiing! (She better post pics too!)


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi VE!!

Hope you are having FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Actually, I wasn't skiing, I was on a course for the last half of the week.  I just signed up for fast internet wahoooooooooooooooo, I can't belive how much faster an accelerator is on regular dial up 

How is everybody?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2005)

*Thursday February 24*

*Upper Pull*

*BB Row*
RI = 60
75 x 6
80 x 6 PB
80 x 6
85 x 6 PB x 2 

*WG Pulldown*
RI=30
75 x 8
80 x 8 PB for reps
85 x 7F PB

*Cable Upright Row*RI=30
70 x 8
75 x 8 PB
75 x 8
75 x 7F

*DB Hammers*
RI=30
15 x 6
15 x 6
17.5 x 6 PB 

*Alt DB Curl*
17.5 x 6  while waiting for a friend

*Hanging Knee Raise*
12

*Hanging Leg Raise*
10

*Bench V-Ins*
15 x 3

*Scissors*
25 x 2

Notes:  Great workut, did it after my course, had a lot of PB's, felt strong and had tons of time to kill while waiting for my friend so I did that crazy stairmill thing for 10mins then Rowed for 10 mins.  Thing are really picking up at work and hitting the gym 4 lunch hours a week might be pushing it.  Will cut it back to 3 days until the project gets underway.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Velvet  


NICE wo !  Look at the PB's !!  You are doing sooo good , keep it going !


----------



## Velvet (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks Gary Bear   What are you up to tonight?  Just got back from Hitch, holy crap it was funny, especially the end!


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary Bear  What are you up to tonight? Just got back from Hitch, holy crap it was funny, especially the end!


Hi  

Zach is finally going to sleep and i will be following his lead pretty soo. got to get some beauty rest


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2005)

hhmm...slep....I will be doing that in a couple hours....just ate...chicken..
hey hottie!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 27, 2005)

I wanna watch you workout! In wanna see that look of intensity on your face! Wanna hear the grunt..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2005)

morning


----------



## BritChick (Feb 28, 2005)

Good morning Jeni.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

morning Kerry and Steve   How are y'all doing today..i'm at home...sick.. *cough cough*


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2005)

that read as a very real cough


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 28, 2005)

Morning Jeni, hope you feel better.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 28, 2005)

Afternoon Gorgeous  

How ya feeling now ?


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey darlin, just checkn' in  How are things goin? Dieting, etc...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Did you get your email to work finally?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

hee hee, i'm fake sick..just wanted a day off, is that bad?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

Hiya Jilly 

I'm great thanks, diet is going well, day #5 without sugar (trying to kick the sugar habit!!).  How are things going with you, haven't seen you around in a while


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

Good evening Jake   Nice avi  can we see more? 

Yep, i had to call into work, apparently I locked myself out somehow but the music you and P didn't arrive


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

You dont want to see more.  That pic is almost a year old LOL  Now I'm fat and sloppy 

I sent it.. I wonder wtf happened to it?


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

dunno, how come you aren't logged into msn>?  I need helllllllllllllp jake, I'm trying to make a playlist of the tunes I downloaded from LimeWire and damnit this windows thing isn't as intuitive as real player


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, nevermind, i figured it out   Still tho, LOGIN damnit


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

I cant login, Im at work.  I cant download chat clients past the firewall.


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhh, didn't realize you were at work!   I've downloaded 5 songs so far and my puter hasn't blown up yet   ANything fun or exciting going on at work tonight?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Yea, I have to log some financial tapes that  I have been putting off doing.. Should be a load of fun 

I want a sick day like you


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

Well who's to say you won't catch what I have   Do you get sick days?  Is this the new job?


----------



## Jill (Feb 28, 2005)

Im alright, just not posting as much 

I like your recipes on your blog!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 28, 2005)

Its complicated, I just cant take a day off.  I hope you have a good day though


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

You too Jakey


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

Jilly, You should try some of them, you may even recognize a few - or modifications of yours like the pumpkin pancakes, my favorites are the Peanut Butter and Banana pancakes and the Chocolate strawberry Pancakes


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2005)

Jake,

http://webmessenger.msn.com/

You can use like a website, don't need to download anything.


No one ever MSN's me


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh and Hey Jeni   Liking the Highspeed


----------



## Velvet (Feb 28, 2005)

weelllllllllllllllll, it's higher speed than I had, but my puter is a dinosaur compared to others, but it was free thru work so I can't complain.  I just like having the computer in my room again   How are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Jake!


Hey Hottie! Well, unlike u...I seem to be actually friggin sick...I bought some cold med, about to stack up on my vitamins and hit the sack. How was your day?
luv ya!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 28, 2005)

did you miss a workout today???


----------



## klmclean (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Velvet  

How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 1, 2005)

Morning Velvet  

Are you still playing sick ?  Hope you play feeling better soon


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Take care of yourself Mikey 

Ya, P, I did, but I"m cutting back to three days a week anyway while things are nuts at work ..we need to talk..i'll msn you went you log on

Hiya Kerri, I'm good thanks, weekend was nice and relaxing, how about yourself?


Morning Gary Bear   Ya, I'm at home again   Can you believe it's already March  


It's Ivy's b-day tomorrow don't forget all!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doing good.  

Snow   Again


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

you're _sick_ again?    I think I may be catching what you have *cough cough*


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Good morning


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Ya, I hear ya Iain, we have tons of snow too   Oh well, it's march one month closer to glorious Spring 


Ha ha, Steve, I think I DID give you what I have, it's a new strain that can be passed via the internet 

Morning Kerry   How are ya?  My internet connection is screwy today, had to use my work one   Can't access any email


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Kerry   How are ya?  My internet connection is screwy today, had to use my work one   Can't access any email



I'm doing much better today and I'm enjoying a tasty protein pancake... mmmmm


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Yummy, which one are you eating?  oats and ew's?  What do you put on your cakes???  I can't stand that sf ff syrup they sell but I like smushed berries or natty on top...yum yum..I made a pumpkin pancake earlier and it was a disaster..too many wet ingredients, must rejig the recipe ha ha ha

Glad you are feeling better now!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

So what are you doing with these couple of days off?  Hopefully not spending it in front of the computer ...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

na, i'm paying bills right now wahooooooie..downloading tunes...working out, calling friends, chores, just keeping busy

what are you up to these days?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

same thing as always ... looking for the next outings   Last weekend we went out to a club right after the missus came home from skiing.  I was quite surprised.  She had mentioned it, but after a 4 hour drive home, didn't think she'd be up to going out, but I was wrong.  This past weekend we went on a pub crawl.  What a hoot!  We closed the bar down, then went to our neighbours and stayed until they could not go any longer, then we came home around 6:00am and played cards with another couple till they passed out about 7:30 ... then we called it a night/morning/day.  

This weekend will be a relaxing weekend.  Some down time.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

well crap, i'm putting on my mascara and I just dropped the wand..down the front of me and i'm in my birthday suit..so now I have this lovely black trail... 

Sounds like you had a great weekend.  Did I tell you that we are staying at a diff motel now..the Imperial..we've booked our rooms and bought our plane tickes


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2005)

good morning, beautiful! How's you?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> well crap, i'm putting on my mascara and I just dropped the wand..down the front of me and i'm in my birthday suit..so now I have this lovely black trail...
> 
> Sounds like you had a great weekend.  Did I tell you that we are staying at a diff motel now..the Imperial..we've booked our rooms and bought our plane tickes



hhhhhhmmmm, Velvet in her b-day suit  

Vegas map

you were asking at one time how long the strip was ... if you look at this map, we walked from the Excalibur to Treasure Island in a couple of hours (that includes window shopping, etc)

You were originally staying at the Flamingo right?  I thought you had already bought your tickets?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yummy, which one are you eating?  oats and ew's?  What do you put on your cakes???  I can't stand that sf ff syrup they sell but I like smushed berries or natty on top...yum yum..I made a pumpkin pancake earlier and it was a disaster..too many wet ingredients, must rejig the recipe ha ha ha
> 
> Glad you are feeling better now!!



Oh I did my old protein pancakes, the one where I cook the whey right in there... yes I know it destroys the whey but this morning I was just going for a tasty breakky... I got enough protein from the eggs in it anyway, the whey just added some flavour.  I also had a banana in it... mmmmmm.  It was a bit heavy pre-workout though... oh well! lol


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> hhhhhhmmmm, Velvet in her b-day suit
> 
> Vegas map
> 
> ...



No, my brother and his fiancee were doing a wedding package..but the ended up getting out of it because apparently you have to have a large party to get married on a weekend in a regular (not drive -thru) chapel in Vegas..there are only 8 of us so they changed hotels where they would accomodate them..they were make the hotel arrangements, my mom and I were making our flight arrangements.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Oh I did my old protein pancakes, the one where I cook the whey right in there... yes I know it destroys the whey but this morning I was just going for a tasty breakky... I got enough protein from the eggs in it anyway, the whey just added some flavour.  I also had a banana in it... mmmmmm.  It was a bit heavy pre-workout though... oh well! lol


yummy!  That's my favorite pre-workout meal..banana protein pancakes...but with natty on top, I just have to make sure I eat it an hour and half before my w/o   Anything fun happen today?  Besides the banana in your pancake


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Afternoon Mikey   Feeling better?


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2005)

Sick again? Faker faker faker!  Just kidding 

I eat pumpkin protein pancakes everyday. YUM! I had chocolate one the other day


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 1, 2005)

it must be time for a new av soon ...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 1, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Sick again? Faker faker faker!  Just kidding
> 
> I eat pumpkin protein pancakes everyday. YUM! I had chocolate one the other day



Do they come out cake like - well pancake like and not gooey?  Can you give me your recipe, I must have written it down wrong


----------



## BritChick (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Anything fun happen today?  Besides the banana in your pancake



Does a purchase of 1 litre of Gelati ice cream and a couple of video rentals for the night count as fun?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> well crap, i'm putting on my mascara and I just dropped the wand..down the front of me and i'm in my birthday suit..so now I have this lovely black trail...


Now your teasing me!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 1, 2005)

Here it is again:

1/2C oats<-------soak them in a *little* bit of boiling water FIRST, about 3-5 mins...then add the rest of the ingredients

1/4C canned pumpkin
1 scoop vanilla protein
2 ew's
Pinch of pumpkin pie spice, baking soda, baking powder, molly mcbutter, vanilla, and splenda/stevia

I dont cook the pancake for too long or else it can WILL be dry. Basically I cook it for about 5 mins on a lower heat on one side-then i flip it. I only leave it for about a minute on the second side. I also use a very small pan, and just make 1 BIG pancake. This is how I make the chocolate ones too, just add coco, cho p powder and nix the pumpkin.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

morning E C H (that would be East Coast Hottie)


----------



## BritChick (Mar 2, 2005)

Good morning Jeni


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Does a purchase of 1 litre of Gelati ice cream and a couple of video rentals for the night count as fun?




Yup   um, Gelati   What movies did you get?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Here it is again:
> 
> 1/2C oats<-------soak them in a *little* bit of boiling water FIRST, about 3-5 mins...then add the rest of the ingredients
> 
> ...



Cooooooooooooool   Gonna make these for dinner


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

Morning Stevie and Britty...um where's Gary Bear today, he's usually popped in by now


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 2, 2005)

ECH, how going the comp training?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Stevie and Britty...um where's Gary Bear today, he's usually popped in by now


OMG !! I can't believe I missed my Velvet girl this morning !!!!

xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo 



Afternoon Gorgeous !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good afternoon Velveeta


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> OMG !! I can't believe I missed my Velvet girl this morning !!!!
> 
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo
> 
> ...



Hi Gary Bear    I'm just as bad, I haven't made it to many journals today..i have my journal reply emails going to my other email account now so it's not as readily accessible!!  Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

Hi Luke..why the bazillion name changes..whatcha hiding huh?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wednesday March 2*

Changing things up, hope you don't mind P, but I wanna try to do this on my own and prioritize based on my weak points, besides I don't do well at being told what to do, ask my mother    Wanted to talk to you about it last night but we weren't online at the same time   Doing a three day split this week, day #1 - Chest/Back/Tri's (I'm happy with these parts) Day #2 Legs and Day #3 Delts and Bi's (these need work IMO)

*Chest/Back/Tri's*

*DB Bench*
30 x 6
30 x 6
30 x 6F

*BB Incline Bench*
60 x 8
60 x 8F
60 x 6F

*BB Row*
85 x 6
85 x 6
85 x 6 Add more weight next time

*CG Pulldown*
80 x 8
85 x 8 PB
85 x 8 Add more weight next time

*CG Bench*
55 x 8
60 x 8 PB
65 x 8F PB

*Bench Dips*
BW x 10
BW x 10
BW x 10F


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Luke..why the bazillion name changes..whatcha hiding huh?




Only 2 name changes  

I"m hiding ALL kind's of stuff.  But none of it has to do with my name change  

Although, I originally changed my name, because when you did a google for the name of the company I work for, my journal came up on page one.

But I couldn't get Rob to delete my journal.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 2, 2005)

wow, that's bizare and slightly creepy eh?  Good call!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> wow, that's bizare and slightly creepy eh?  Good call!




I was wondering why my co workers were looking at me like that


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice wo Velvet !

 Congrats on the PB's


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 2, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Changing things up, hope you don't mind P, but I wanna try to do this on my own and prioritize based on my weak points, besides I don't do well at being told what to do, ask my mother    Wanted to talk to you about it last night but we weren't online at the same time   Doing a three day split this week, day #1 - Chest/Back/Tri's (I'm happy with these parts) Day #2 Legs and Day #3 Delts and Bi's (these need work IMO)
> 
> *Chest/Back/Tri's*
> 
> ...



Oh V!!  We are sooo close in our weights!!  THAT makes ME happy!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey you!
I feel better. I just took it easy yesterday and this morning. I am now doing floor time for my real estate. I'm friggin hungry...guess that is a good sign...and me being in a mall....food is just around the corner....hhmm...subway...
back to the gym tomorrow...did miss my snow board trip today, but oh well...


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey , where's my Velvet ?  Morning Sweetie


----------



## RoCk79 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey Velvet, long time no talk.  How are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 3, 2005)

hey..yeah..where is she??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2005)




----------



## klmclean (Mar 3, 2005)

Morning Velvet

Have a great weekend!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

Is your incline bench at 45 degrees?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Good morning Everybody   It was sooooooooooooooooo busy at work yesterday, my new project has started up full speed ahead and then I had a few old clients that need new work done..when it rains it pours in my business 

GUESS WHAT?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Is your incline bench at 45 degrees?



No, none of the benches that have racks attached are adjustable   It was a bit higher than 45, so worked more of the anterior delts I'm sure but I still love doing it


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 4, 2005)

WHAT?????????????????????????????????Morning Velvet


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning Jeni, feeling better?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear and David  

I bought a new MP3 player last night wahoooooooooooooooooooooo, it was hard to make myself go to bed, I wanted to download my ass off   Still wading through the thick instruction manual but damn these things are cool and can do so much for something that's only the size of my thumb!  No it's not an iPod, my blood isn't that rich   It's an iRiver


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2005)

morning Miss Velvet .... 

IRiver ... how many songs/hours does it hold?  How much did it cost?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

I used to have an iRiver  I have a little over 2,000 songs on my Ipod now


----------



## LW83 (Mar 4, 2005)

I have 800 songs on my ipod mini   I love it!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Gorgeous!!  Have a great day!


----------



## craig777 (Mar 4, 2005)

Good morning Velvet, did you get to go skiing   

I saw your   picture it was very very nice


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning Miss Velvet ....
> 
> IRiver ... how many songs/hours does it hold?  How much did it cost?




4 hours of songs (128mb) is what they say, i've only got about 20 loaded so far, am I ever gonna have fun this weekend   It was normally $200 on for $150


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I used to have an iRiver  I have a little over 2,000 songs on my Ipod now




er..um...how much did your iPod cost?  The one at the store I got my iRiver was $1000!  

How did like the iRiver one?  I can't believe the sound quality on it..love it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya Cyndi 

Hi Craig, long time no see   Well we got to the school before we were told the ski trip was cancelled - visibility up north was really crap and it had started freezing rain in Kingston.  So it was rescheduled for this past wednesday but I had to attend a course and couldn't go 

Hi Luke


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 4, 2005)

There ya go J

http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/subclass.asp?logon=&langid=EN&dept=0&catid=21177

I would love an Ipod, but can't justify the expense, I'll just stick to my 128mb MP3 player


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2005)

$1000 ... that must be some IPod   The prices at bestbuy as Iain posted are closer to the price we see out west.

It is hard to justify spending that much when there are more important things the _wife_ would like to spend the money on.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> er..um...how much did your iPod cost?  The one at the store I got my iRiver was $1000!
> 
> How did like the iRiver one?  I can't believe the sound quality on it..love it


The Ipod was $400. It was Lisa's gift for me for Christmas. She meant to get the 20G one for like $200 but accidently picked the wrong one up and was too embarrased to say she had the wrong one when she got to the counter LOL. I liked the iRiver one, but now it's so nice not to have to keep changing songs around.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2005)

Anyone online tonite????


----------



## LW83 (Mar 5, 2005)

no


----------



## Velvet (Mar 5, 2005)

poopyhead


----------



## klmclean (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi Velvet


How's was your weekend?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> poopyhead




  Haven't heard that one sinse the last time I talked to sara.  Girls are silly


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

na uh, boys are sillier


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi Kerri   My weekend is going great thanks!  I'm chunking my hair today!   I got fire engine red hair dye and Lisa is going to do chunks throughout my hair..won't I look smashing in my exec board meeting on Monday   How's your weekend so far?  Anything new and exciting?  How's your diet going?  Kitties??


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> na uh, boys are sillier



Only *boy I know that would say poopyhead is Micheal Jackson


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2005)

Red hair is SOOOooooooo sexy!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Only *boy I
> 
> Whatcha doing up so early on a Sunday Lukey..I thought I was the only early riser around these parts


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Red hair is SOOOooooooo sexy!!



David   How the hell are ya buddy?  Ya, I like red too, now it will be red on red..my hair is naturally dark auburn - coppery red, should come out looking cool.  There's a girl who won the Olympia I think last year (Fitness) that has her hair chunked red..can't think of her name tho


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Well must go, have a full day of stuff and shit to do  Have a splendiferous day everybody, cya tonight


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> David   How the hell are ya buddy?  Ya, I like red too, now it will be red on red..my hair is naturally dark auburn - coppery red, should come out looking cool.  There's a girl who won the Olympia I think last year (Fitness) that has her hair chunked red..can't think of her name tho


You definately need to take some pics after you get it done. Nude would be best


----------



## LW83 (Mar 6, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LW83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi V!!  Take a pic with your new hair!  I am dying to see it!  God your back is AWESOME!!  I love your AVI, lats to die for!!    

AND YES I agree with Rock.. he WOULD prefer naked pics of YOU!!!    

How did that coffee date go??  I sorta forgot to ask you.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You definately need to take some pics after you get it done. Nude would be best


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi V!!  Take a pic with your new hair!  I am dying to see it!  God your back is AWESOME!!  I love your AVI, lats to die for!!
> 
> AND YES I agree with Rock.. he WOULD prefer naked pics of YOU!!!
> 
> How did that coffee date go??  I sorta forgot to ask you.



I'll take pics for sure, prolly tomorrow morning after I get dolled up for work.  Thanks for the compliments Cyndi...you're looking hot yourself girlfriend 


Coffee date...welllllllllllll, it didn't happen.  I told him we should go for coffee outside of work (ie not our cafeteria) so we wouldn't feed the rumor mill...it was at that point that he decided to tell me he had a girlfriend and he's quite familiar with the rumour mill 

But I digress


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 6, 2005)

hey hottie!
Yeah..where are the pics? That would definately start a Monday off right....

I am glad this weekend is OVER! I may get to sleep in...Tuesday...

Have a super day!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Good morning Mikey...busy weekend eh?  DId you make it to the gym at all?  Pics are in my gallery 

Good morning everybody


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Velvet  


OMG !!!!!!!  I love your hair !!!!!!  Those are great pics . You are so beautiful !!!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 7, 2005)

Good morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Morning Velvet
> 
> 
> OMG !!!!!!!  I love your hair !!!!!!  Those are great pics . You are so beautiful !!!



Thanks Gary Bear   How was your weekend with Zach?  Did you guys go out and play in the snow   Isn't your other grandbaby due like any day now?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Good morning Velvet




Hi Kerri!!  How was your weekend?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Gary Bear  How was your weekend with Zach? Did you guys go out and play in the snow  Isn't your other grandbaby due like any day now?


Weekend was as good as could be , all things considered ,  No snow here !! 21 C yesterday and sunshine !!! Other baby is due in 3 weeks max  !!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

It's summer there..it snowed here, altho it was nice and warm on Saturday..well 1 degree, but that's warm up here in the arctic   Are you feeling any better?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Stevie Poo?  You out there in la la land?  It's time for a new avi


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Mikey...busy weekend eh?  DId you make it to the gym at all?  Pics are in my gallery
> 
> Good morning everybody


hey babe!

yeah...the whole working both jobs is getting kind of old....be nice when I can quit the one..then the other...I have a packet of about 18 or so leads thta I am going toturn over to a lady in my office to try and convert into actual buyers. It is gonna cost me 20% of the commission, so by the time I give Dianne her 30%, plus Betty her 20%...that doesn't leave me a whole lot after taxes..but I am looking at it as, I'd rather get something of something than 100% of nothing...then learn to convert them on my own and keep that other 20%..

Am doing ok..sun is out, feels nice....
have a super day!
now am gonna have to go look at the pics....


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

You have really pretty eyes


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey babe!
> 
> yeah...the whole working both jobs is getting kind of old....be nice when I can quit the one..then the other...I have a packet of about 18 or so leads thta I am going toturn over to a lady in my office to try and convert into actual buyers. It is gonna cost me 20% of the commission, so by the time I give Dianne her 30%, plus Betty her 20%...that doesn't leave me a whole lot after taxes..but I am looking at it as, I'd rather get something of something than 100% of nothing...then learn to convert them on my own and keep that other 20%..
> 
> ...



Excellent attitude Mikey!  You are doing so well, it'll all pay off for sure 
You have a splendiferous day


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> You have really pretty eyes



Merci Luke   They are my own


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

*Monday March 7*

*Legs* - one word - RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

5 min w/u on the Elliptical..holy crap David, you should have been there, it was allllllllllllll cardio bunnies today

Stretch - only mention this because there was this older gentleman at the stretching machine that was doing some sort of interpretive dance...that put a smile on my face ha ha ha, anyhoo, on with the heavy stuff 

*Squat*
45 x 10
100 x 6
150 x 3
180 x 5 PB for reps   
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5
180 x 5

Notes: came very close to peeing my pants on the last set 
*
Split Squat*
95 x 8
100 x 8
105 x 8

Notes:  Wanted to do Blugarian squats but do you think I could find a free bench, box or ball in the whole damn gym 

*SLDL*
115 x 5
120 x 5 PB
125 x 5 
125 x 5

Notes:  Um, WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

*Standing Calf*
175 x 8
180 x 8 PB  
180 x 8

Notes:  Well taking a week off from legs definately did my body good, as Kerry would say, nothing felt glitchy today   This is the first time I've brought my own tunes in (my new mp3 player) and it really helped with my concentration - no listening the the youngins with pink dumbbells grunting   ohhhhhhhh that's so mean :devil:


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

P.S

This is day *TEN* without ANY sugar


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice wo  Miss Velvet    Lots of PB's !!!  Is that peanut butter ? LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> P.S
> 
> This is day *TEN* without ANY sugar


Thats great!!! I recently gave up ephederine....Caffeine is next! 

Your pics are looking hot as always. I love the red in your hair.   

My gym has been FULL of cardio bunnies lately. No one doing weights  I kinda like being the only one in the weight room sometimes


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Nice wo  Miss Velvet    Lots of PB's !!!  Is that peanut butter ? LOL




Thanks Gary Bear   smarty pants!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Thats great!!! I recently gave up ephederine....Caffeine is next!
> 
> Your pics are looking hot as always. I love the red in your hair.
> 
> My gym has been FULL of cardio bunnies lately. No one doing weights  I kinda like being the only one in the weight room sometimes



Hi Sista!!   long time no chat 

How long have you been without Ephedrine now????  Way to go!  

Ya, I"m with you, I like it when it's just the boys and I in the weight room...altho there are a few hard core girls that I like to talk to..I find them inspiring!!

Thanks for the compliment Jilly   Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

6 more days till my biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirthday!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> How long have you been without Ephedrine now????



Tired....sluggish....low heart rate in the gym. Headaches are getting better though


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Jeni  Hey Jill 

Kicking the EC stack sucks ass.  Lethargy and Killer Headaches.  I don't plan on using again.  Good luck with it Jill


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

You have the prettiest eyes.  Nice workout


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You have the prettiest eyes.




Too late, I beat you by 5 hours


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats nice, go fuck yourself


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats nice, go fuck yourself




You too bro


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 7, 2005)

Now now boys!!  I am sure Velvet can handle BOTH of YOU!!    

Seriously I love your new hair.. very sexy and very pretty!  The red looks great with your eyes... it really does.    
and dont tell ME to F myself....   I am NOT competition.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

LMAO you guys are funny

Hi Cyndi   Did you have a great day?  Heading over to your journal now...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 7, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> and dont tell ME to F myself....   I am NOT competition.



Its not even about that.  Its about Luke pointing out something so captious, because he obviously has nothing better to do.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Its not even about that.  Its about Luke pointing out something so captious, because he obviously has nothing better to do.



Nah, it's about you and PMS.    But it's ok, I can take it.  I live with 3 girls.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

That's not nice Luke


----------



## LW83 (Mar 7, 2005)

a thousand apologies


----------



## Velvet (Mar 7, 2005)

Nite Nite everyone


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Nite Nite everyone


 zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Legs* - one word - RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> 5 min w/u on the Elliptical..holy crap David, you should have been there, it was allllllllllllll cardio bunnies today
> 
> ...


um, WAHOOO, indeed!
way to go! Wish I could see u walk tomorrow morning.....

Juat got back from taking my 'niece' from seeing, Son of the Mask. oof. She liked it, I guess that is what counts.  One super happy niece down, three to go!

oh, and I fake-n-baked for the 1st time today...in a L O N G time...only went 12 minutes, standard bed. Friend of mine is the manager and she gave me access to the better beds for the basic price..


----------



## Tony_L (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn... that's some nice lifting!  Great job!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning everyone 

Hey Iain do you have any pics from Kyle's b-day party yet?  I'd like to see his face when he opened his gifts 

Hey Mikey, thanks buddy   You have four nieces?   I bet you'd make a wonderful uncle.  So are you like red as a lobster today?  I would be, can't do the fake n bake (my dad has had skin cancer twice and with my fair skin and scottish background I'd be extremely suceptible to it also , so I just do the fake tan in a bottle


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Tony_L said:
			
		

> Damn... that's some nice lifting!  Great job!



Good morning sweetie     Thank you!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning Velvet  

What are you doing PB's in today ?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

lol, good morning Gary Bear...I'm doing an Upper Body Pull today...hoping to up my Rows and curls   How about you?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone
> 
> Hey Iain do you have any pics from Kyle's b-day party yet?  I'd like to see his face when he opened his gifts




Yeah but I keep forgeting to upload them  

So it is almost your B-day what the big 19 

GUESS WHAT???????????


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

No, I'm only 18  





WHAT??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

..ahem...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Stevie Poo?  You out there in la la land?  It's time for a new avi



I was "cough cough" sick yesterday.  

Love love love the hair! 

A new avi ... ok


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

2.5 weeks till I go to Sarasota for Vaction.  Leave Easter Weekend

We are going to take Kyle to Disney


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> No, I'm only 18




Even Better


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I was "cough cough" sick yesterday.
> 
> Love love love the hair!
> 
> A new avi ... ok




Did you have my kind of sickness   Glad you're better now 

Thanks Steve!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> 2.5 weeks till I go to Sarasota for Vaction.  Leave Easter Weekend
> 
> We are going to take Kyle to Disney



OMG, that's so exciting!!! Didn't Tony just get back from taking the kiddies there?  Kyle gets to meet Mickey, I'm so jealous!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Good morning Jeni, how are ya today?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Kerry!     You're back!!  I'm wonderful thanks   How about you?  Caught up on your sleep yet


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Kerry!     You're back!!  I'm wonderful thanks   How about you?  Caught up on your sleep yet



Good to hear you are doing so well!   
Nope... don't think I am caught up on my sleep yet! lol  Actually I think it's from eating too much crap the last few days, I feel sluggish... back on the diet today, I spent yesterday cooking up my chicken, tilapia, couscous and yams, I just think I need a few days to adjust and get back into training etc.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Did you have my kind of sickness   Glad you're better now
> 
> Thanks Steve!



Yep ... the missus and I ended up going out Friday and Saturday, and then she caught some kind of flu, so she didn't feel good yesterday, so I stayed home with her.  She mostly slept and I played PS.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good to hear you are doing so well!
> Nope... don't think I am caught up on my sleep yet! lol  Actually I think it's from eating too much crap the last few days, I feel sluggish... back on the diet today, I spent yesterday cooking up my chicken, tilapia, couscous and yams, I just think I need a few days to adjust and get back into training etc.



Ya, eating like shit really makes you appreciate the clean and healthy lifestyle eh?  Tilapia?  Did Ivy get you hooked on that stuff   Fish..ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Yep ... the missus and I ended up going out Friday and Saturday, and then she caught some kind of flu, so she didn't feel good yesterday, so I stayed home with her.  She mostly slept and I played PS.



I'm afraid to ask... what's PS 


Well I hope that the missus feels better soon!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

*Tuesday March 8*

*Cardio:*

35 mins salsa dancing before breakfast 


*Workout - Upper Pull*

All RI's = 30 secs except Rows (60 sec)

*BB Row*
80 x 5
85 x 5 PB 
85 x 5
90 x 5 another PB
90 x 5 ok maybe 4.5, didn't get that last rep all the way up 

Notes:  Damn, my legs could barely keep me up, I'm sooooooooooo sore today 

*WG Pulldown*
80 x 8
85 x 8
85 x 8

*Cable Upright Row*
80 x 8
80 x 8
80 x 6 failure

Notes:  grrr, my wrist was feeling weak all of a sudden

*BB Curl*
40 x 10
40 x 7 failure
40 x 6 failure

Notes:  humm, wasn't so strong on these today...I think I'm going to add another session on Fridays to work on my weak spots (biceps and medial delts - as well as weighted abs)  I MUST GET THE PEAK!   

*Rope Hammer Curls*
40 x 10
40 x 10
40 x 8 failure

Notes:  Pretty good workout, went pretty fast.  Very happy with my rows today


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice w/o. I wish I could see you salsa dancing  And WOW, your new pics and hair look sooooooooo sexy. You are such a pretty lady Jeni!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Thank you David   Where've ya been?  Were you playing hookey?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 8, 2005)

No, busy at work and class. About to go run a bit and then back to class and work


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 8, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Thats nice, go fuck yourself




I love this answer Hahahahahaha


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice wo Sexy Lady ! 




> Notes: Pretty good workout, went pretty fast. Very happy with my rows today


 
You should be !  Congrats on more PB's


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm afraid to ask... what's PS
> 
> 
> Well I hope that the missus feels better soon!



PS = playstation.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

LMAO, I thought it was gonna be something kinky Steve 

Thanks Gary!  I'm tired today...and dreaming of pizza..hot..gooey..yummy pizza.  There's a place near me that makes a philly cheese steak pizza - steak, green peppers, onions an d provolone cheese OMG it   yummmmmmmmmmmy


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I love this answer Hahahahahaha



He can be a man of few words ... and gets right to the point.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO, I thought it was gonna be something kinky Steve



I'm a decent hard working guy ... I wouldn't dare do something kinky


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone
> 
> Hey Iain do you have any pics from Kyle's b-day party yet?  I'd like to see his face when he opened his gifts
> 
> Hey Mikey, thanks buddy   You have four nieces?   I bet you'd make a wonderful uncle.  So are you like red as a lobster today?  I would be, can't do the fake n bake (my dad has had skin cancer twice and with my fair skin and scottish background I'd be extremely suceptible to it also , so I just do the fake tan in a bottle


Hey!
They are not actual nieces. Very close family friends. See if u can keep up:
My mother's best friend since they were in hte 1st grade. (she is kinda like my aunt) Her middle daughter has 4 daughters..my 'neices'..ther ya go.

I'm a little red. I may go back on Wednesday or Thursday for another short set.
I've got a little Scottish in me too! Guess that would be the red parts..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'm a decent hard working guy ... I wouldn't dare do something kinky


anyone got there bots on..it's getting a bit...DEEP in here..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO, I thought it was gonna be something kinky Steve



define kinky


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice W/O !!! Your pics are Awesome, I love the hair. I'll be keeping up with your journal, if you don't mind


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

Please do Michael, and welcome, I'm glad to have you here


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

oohh...she's....home.....


----------



## Velvet (Mar 8, 2005)

for a few minutes then I have to go again


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 8, 2005)

dam! Where are you going now? U ought to be here...my house smells SO gooood! (I baked my bag of chicken a bit ago)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning Velvet   

Anything new in this IM hottie's world ?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Good morning Gary Bear   Is it time to get rid of that signature dude?  Is you benching back on track?  I'm benching again today for the first time in three weeks, lets see if I can crank out some hard ass numbers today 


Good morning everyone.  It's damn cold here up in the arctic, but the birds are singing and the sun is shining and life is just soooooooooooooo good


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Gary Bear  Is it time to get rid of that signature dude? Is you benching back on track? I'm benching again today for the first time in three weeks, lets see if I can crank out some hard ass numbers today
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. It's damn cold here up in the arctic, but the birds are singing and the sun is shining and life is just soooooooooooooo good


Oh OK    Only benched once since my layoff and it wasn't what I had hoped for but I'm not worried about it right now. My goal if BF loss right now then I can try to get my bench back up  

I'm sure your bench will be fine. You are doing amazing things in your wo's !


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

Morning Velveeta, hope you have a great day


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2005)

morning Miss Velvet


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 9, 2005)

Good morning beautiful....
 It's been raining since last night here in SoFla, so called freaking paradise....
 What's your day like?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Good morning lady... have an awesome chest workout today and wrap up warm!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Good afternoon Luke, Steve, Tony and Kerry


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

*Wednesday March 9*

*Cardio:*

30 mins low intensity Step Aerobics (major DOMS on the legs today    ) before breakfast


*Workout:  Upper Push*

*Bench*
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 5
80 x 4

Went to failure all 5 sets, up 5lbs since last time  

*Seated DB Press*
25 x 5
25 x 4
25 x 2 
22.5 x 5

ALL sets to failure, my whole upper body is toast from benching   Getting a tad    as I was doing 30's for 6 grrr

*CG Bench*
65 x 5 
65 x 6
85 x 5

All sets to failure, again, I'm toast, I was doing 65 for 8's last time
*
Cable Pressdowns*
70 x 10
70 x 10
75 x 7
75 x 6
75 x 6

Last three sets to failure..was only gonna do three sets, but was   that I wasn't making my reps this workout that I decided to trash my triceps via more sets 
*
Cable Crunches*
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10
110 x 10 PB   

Wahoo, abs are strong today  and I did these nice and sloooooooow

*Reverse Incline Crunch*
BW x 15
25 x 8

Notes:  Was happy with my benching but then it all went downhill till abs...I think next week I'll put legs in between the two upper body workouts and try to only hit failure on last couple bench sets...or maybe I should rearrange my sessions to work antagonists..hum...food for thought


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2005)

Another nice wo !!!!!

Up on bench  
How many wu sets on bench ? how heavy ?   doing shoulders after bench will probably effect the amount of wt used.  Alternate wo's as to which exercise you do first maybe .

Cable crunches are insane girl !  You are using almost as much as me    

No more    you may not have used as much weight as you would of liked but you still got your muscles to failure didn't you ?   Alright then !  No more    LOL

xoxoxo


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks Gary Bear, I was ok, I put my  to good use.  This time I only did warmup set with just the bar - 10 reps, then right into the heavy stuff...I felt really strong on that exercise..it was after that that I really started to weaken.  But like you said, I still worked the muscles hard 

Ya, I love doing cable crunches, altho on that last set at 110 my legs were starting to come off the floor, I need something to anchor to  I do them kneeling with the rope attachment at the top of the stack


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

I would be careful with all sets to failure like that.  It is a great way to burn your body out.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

I think i was just overzealous becuase my bench has been sucking for so long..I really wanted to push it...So go to failure just last set of each exercise?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

Funky, if I"m squatting 180 for 5, what should I start with for full deadlifts for 6?


----------



## P-funk (Mar 9, 2005)

> I think i was just overzealous becuase my bench has been sucking for so long..I really wanted to push it...So go to failure just last set of each exercise?



I like failure in the last set.  If you could hit 5 for 5 sets like that then you need to up the weight.

as far as deadlift I don't know. that depends on how many times you have deadlifted and how good your form is.  start with 135 adn see what happens (after warming up ofcourse.).


----------



## Velvet (Mar 9, 2005)

I've NEVER deadlifted...a trainer at the gym told me he'd show me how tho so I can learn proper form (hard to learn that thru those videos).  K, I'll start at 135, thanks P


----------



## BritChick (Mar 9, 2005)

Great workout Jeni.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

What's up chica?? How have you been? Your journal is LONG, I've only read half, but from what I've read it looks like your doing super!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 9, 2005)

Awesome W/O Jeni!!! I agree with Patrick, failure on all those sets will burn you out fast   I understand about being over zeolous too


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

ncgirl21 said:
			
		

> What's up chica?? How have you been? Your journal is LONG, I've only read half, but from what I've read it looks like your doing super!!



Good morning Andy!  Good to see you back   What's new and exciting?  Thanks for the jokes, they are cute


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Awesome W/O Jeni!!! I agree with Patrick, failure on all those sets will burn you out fast   I understand about being over zeolous too



  Ya, it really wasn't my intention...but my strength kept failing me yesterday   Today is my rest day  so I should be all rested for deadlifting tomorrow   How are you Michael?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Good morning Gary Bear  


Good morning everyone


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

Good morning ECH


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Good afternoon Steve


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2005)

ok, good afternoon to you  ... we still have 1.5 hours left till noon hits. 
What's on the weekend agenda?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jeni


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ok, good afternoon to you  ... we still have 1.5 hours left till noon hits.
> What's on the weekend agenda?





Well my birthday is on Sunday so 14 of my closest girlfriends and I are whooping it up at a fancy greek restaurant downtown Saturday night(we have our own room so it could get VERY drunk out  ) then we are meeting up with my best friend's sisters friends who are celebrating another birthday and we are all walking up the dance club where we are meeting up with the guys.  Back in college when I was taking computer sciences, only 20 of us graduated so we were a very close class...about 15 of us were hired at the same place so we are all still close today..it's awesome and I feel very fortunate.  So if you are looking for me I'll be the drunk one on the dance floor   (I haven't drank in months so it will be VERY drunk out  )

Heading out now, my buddy Paul is taking me out for a birthday dinner cause he'll be out of town this weekend   I'll TRY REALLY REALLY hard to stick to my diet..dunno tho, I've never been to this restaurant so I"m not familiar with their menu items 

What about you and the missus?  You guys having a rockin weekend or a lounge around weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Jakey   How was your day?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 10, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, it really wasn't my intention...but my strength kept failing me yesterday   Today is my rest day  so I should be all rested for deadlifting tomorrow   How are you Michael?


Ahhh rest day. I'm on a rest day myself!!! I'm sore, my legs are friggen killin me, they aren't even strong enough to be noodles after yesterday   Good luck with the Deadlifts   
Happy early Birthday too gorgeous


----------



## BritChick (Mar 10, 2005)

Woohoo... sounds like you will have a blast on the weekend!
I think it's great that you have such a big and close circle of girlfriends... I expect some good stories next week!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a GREAT birthday!!   Have a blast and don't worry about your diet...  IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!  Only happens once a year!!!  Drink lots of water to avoid the headache the next day...    

ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2005)

Its just begining.. sad part of second shift.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like our little Velvet is going to have a fun birthday !!  


14 of your closest friends !!!!!!  Hell I don't have 14 friends let alone close friends !!  LOL I am a sad old man


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, that makes me a sad...younger than you man..

HIya vel! Happy B-Day!
Be sure there are pics taken! So...we can feel as if we are there with ya!
Have a super weekend.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

morning Velvet !     TGIF BABY !!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Ahhh rest day. I'm on a rest day myself!!! I'm sore, my legs are friggen killin me, they aren't even strong enough to be noodles after yesterday   Good luck with the Deadlifts
> Happy early Birthday too gorgeous



 that's funny, thanks Michael, have a great day


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... sounds like you will have a blast on the weekend!
> I think it's great that you have such a big and close circle of girlfriends... I expect some good stories next week!!!




Ya, it is great, especially since i didnt' have many friends in high school - i was such a geek  and very shy, so it was even more special to make such good friends in College (I went back to college at 24, so I had change quite a bit by then...and I also just had my son too...really puts a different perspective on your life, really makes you appreciate your loved ones and the support they can provide   anyhoo, enuff of that shit, how the hell are ya Kerry????


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sounds like a GREAT birthday!!   Have a blast and don't worry about your diet...  IT'S YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!  Only happens once a year!!!  Drink lots of water to avoid the headache the next day...
> 
> ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey there hottie, thanks so much!!  Oh, I don't plan on dieting on my birthday dinner   ha ha, just last night becuase it wasn't a planned cheat meal   I ended up having buffalo chicken and cheesy bread 
 

What are you and Chris up to this weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sounds like our little Velvet is going to have a fun birthday !!
> 
> 
> 14 of your closest friends !!!!!!  Hell I don't have 14 friends let alone close friends !!  LOL I am a sad old man



You are NOT!  You rock Gary Bear, and judging by your personality I'd guess you have really good friends (Besides it's not how many you have, it's how special each one of those friendships are)!!   What are you working today???


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well, that makes me a sad...younger than you man..
> 
> HIya vel! Happy B-Day!
> Be sure there are pics taken! So...we can feel as if we are there with ya!
> Have a super weekend.



Thanks Mikey   Oh ya, Tammy is on photo patrol Saturday night..I gave her my digital to catch the memories   k, that sounded gay  

What are you up to this weekend?  You working at the club?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Gary Bear..and OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!  Friday, AND I have Monday off for an extra long weekend


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Gary Bear..and OH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! Friday, AND I have Monday off for an extra long weekend


Good for you !!!

Don't know if this helps or not but check it out 

http://www.ctstrongman.com/TD_010805.wmv

I don't jerk like she does  but its the best example i could find


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, it is great, especially since i didnt' have many friends in high school - i was such a geek


 HAHAHA me too, until i changed schools and started fresh in a new one.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jeni! Hope you have a great day. Are you going to train on your B-day?!?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

P?  Straps or no straps on the deads?  I've never used them so I'm thinking I probably shouldn't start now?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Good for you !!!
> 
> Don't know if this helps or not but check it out
> 
> ...



Crap, I can't see it, it says 'access denied'   Thanks tho Gary


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning David   Just cardio planned for my birthday   Oh and breakfast in bed from michael - apparently the menu will be toast and micro'd scrambled eggs


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHA me too, until i changed schools and started fresh in a new one.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Well my birthday is on Sunday so 14 of my closest girlfriends and I are whooping it up at a fancy greek restaurant downtown Saturday night(we have our own room so it could get VERY drunk out  ) then we are meeting up with my best friend's sisters friends who are celebrating another birthday and we are all walking up the dance club where we are meeting up with the guys.  Back in college when I was taking computer sciences, only 20 of us graduated so we were a very close class...about 15 of us were hired at the same place so we are all still close today..it's awesome and I feel very fortunate.  So if you are looking for me I'll be the drunk one on the dance floor   (I haven't drank in months so it will be VERY drunk out  )
> 
> Heading out now, my buddy Paul is taking me out for a birthday dinner cause he'll be out of town this weekend   I'll TRY REALLY REALLY hard to stick to my diet..dunno tho, I've never been to this restaurant so I"m not familiar with their menu items
> 
> What about you and the missus?  You guys having a rockin weekend or a lounge around weekend?



Without getting all 'syrupy' you are fortunate ... enough of that.   Do not try to stick to your diet ... it's a birthday.  *Happy birthday my ECH*.   The best part sounds like the breakfast in bed.  

We are on lounge duty as the missus is on call this weekend.  We've been out two weekends in a row, so we're due to just chill.  We have another pub crawl planned for the end of the month, so I think that's our next night out.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Jeni.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Morning Stevie Poo and Kerry  

One more sleep till my party


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope your party rocks chica!!     Have fun, be careful and party hard!!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy early B-day.  Have a blast


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

Good morning! 
Wahoo! Friday for you! AND gonna party tomorrow!
Yeah..I am working the club...every weekend.
Last night was slow. Almost had a situation w/ about 4 guys. (thre were more of us than them, so it worked out) other than that...nope. Oh..I...danced...a....little. It usually brings smiles to the faces of many.  That's why I stand still..so I don't have to prove I am not a great dancer....
Yeah, do what NT says: IT is your B-day! The diet is put on hold for a day. sheesh!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Stevie Poo and Kerry
> 
> One more sleep till my party



Stevie Poo ... haven't read that in a long time


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Andy and Iain 

Not a dancer eh Mikey?  I think all guys say that  

Have a super weekend at the club..maybe you'll meet the hottie of your dreams and then she'll drag you out dancing


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

*Friday March 11*

*Cardio:*

30 mins Aerobics before breaky


*Workout:  Miscellaneous* 

*Deadlifts*
bar x 8
bar x 8
95 x 6
95 x 6
95 x 6

Notes:  This was my first attempt at these, I really liked them but was surprised how much they took out of me   Was planning on doing 135's but the 95's felt good and I didnt' want to get overzealous again this week   I was feeling rather wimpy with my 95's until a youngin (about early 20's) came up and asked if I was a powerlifter...ya right     Then it hit me...I've NEVER seen anyone deadlift in my gym, like EVER!!  It's a cluby type gym, no powerlifters at all...not really many serious body builders either (not at the times I go anyway)   Will add some more weight next week, now that I'm comfortable with the execution - oh and I took off some knee skin at one point in the beginning 

*DB Curl*
17.5 x 6
17.5 x 6
20 x 6 PB    17.5 was a personal best last workout 
20 x 6
*
DB Hammer*
15 x 6 PB 
15 x 6
17.5 x 6 PB 
17.x5 x 6

Ok, obviously doing biceps without doing back beforehand allows me to lift heavier (ya, I know, no shit) so I think I'll continue using Friday's as my day to work lagging body parts - and for my deads 

*Insert DB Laterals here if I had actually remembered to do the damn things  *  

*SB crunch*
15 x 3

Notes:  Great workout, very happy with it.  I bet I could up the weight on all exercises next time..we'll see


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Andy and Iain
> 
> Not a dancer eh Mikey?  I think all guys say that



had a couple last weekend ask me if I was a professional dancer.   I had to laugh ... the best one was when a group of ladies (this is a few years back) asked if I was a stripper.  Before I could break into a longwinded chat, my wife broke out laughing ... then I was excused and the ladies and my wife laughed even more ... not sure what was so funny


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

Kudo's to you for being a great dancer tho


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2005)

great ... not really
I just like to groove to the music.  There was a group of us that did the break dancing in high school when it was THE thing.  I get my rthym from the ole days.  I have to keep up with the missus when she decides to turn in up and out.  

If we meet in Vegas, hopefully the missus will be in fine form and you'll see what it is I have to keep up with.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Crap, I can't see it, it says 'access denied'  Thanks tho Gary


Really everybody else saw it in my journal


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 11, 2005)

incredible wo Velvet !  Look at the PB's


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> great ... not really
> I just like to groove to the music.  There was a group of us that did the break dancing in high school when it was THE thing.  I get my rthym from the ole days.  I have to keep up with the missus when she decides to turn in up and out.
> 
> If we meet in Vegas, hopefully the missus will be in fine form and you'll see what it is I have to keep up with.



Yeah, I really hope you two can meet me down there, that would be so much fun!!!!!  Trying to figure out now what to get them for the wedding.  I plan on giving them cash cuase I know they really need it but I also want to get a personal something for them


----------



## Velvet (Mar 11, 2005)

merci Gary Bear


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2005)

GoalGetter said:
			
		

> HAHAHA me too, until i changed schools and started fresh in a new one.



Man, I was one of the most popular.  Im a fuckin bad ass though   

Look at all those PB's.  Way to go!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2005)

Happy pre-birthday from your non-dancing friend!


----------



## wild (Mar 11, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Deadlifts*
> bar x 8
> bar x 8
> 95 x 6
> ...



Where are you training now?  

You must not be at Goodlife anymore then....cause people are certainly used to seeing me deadlift


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 12, 2005)

ok..its Saturday now..
HAPPY BIRTHDAY J!

LUV YA!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Where are you training now?
> 
> You must not be at Goodlife anymore then....cause people are certainly used to seeing me deadlift



Reread what I wrote, I said I don't see powerlifters or serious (aka freaky) bb's when i go..lunch time..it's all professionals (suits  ) and cardio bunnies

I thought you were training over at the base now?  And ya, I'm sure you do some bad ass deadlifting judging by those legs of yours


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks mikey


----------



## BritChick (Mar 13, 2005)

Woohoo... I see you survived the night!!!   

Happy Birthday.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2005)

Good Morning Birthday Girl


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... I see you survived the night!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday.


Survival is a *GOOD* thing!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Woohoo... I see you survived the night!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday.



Morning Kerry   Is it just me or is the world really fu$king bright today     Ya, I had a wonderful time, didn't eat much at dinner cause I was too excited but it was so nice to have all my close friends with me   I'll have to upload the pics later (only got a couple of shots at dinner cause after that I wasn't sure what a camera was   ) 

Well we've decided that this is the last year we are celebrating our birthdays in a dance club..next time we are doing a road trip for a weekend instead...it was so packed at the club, you couldn't even move     But we did have a blast 

Um, I  think the gym is a no-go today


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

morning Gary Bear and Michael


----------



## wild (Mar 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Reread what I wrote, I said I don't see powerlifters or serious (aka freaky) bb's when i go..lunch time..it's all professionals (suits  ) and cardio bunnies
> 
> I thought you were training over at the base now?  And ya, I'm sure you do some bad ass deadlifting judging by those legs of yours



I read it right  

I'm still at goodlife.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 13, 2005)

I hope it's a memorable one


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

How was your Bday??????

And about those deadlifts..... THEY ARE AWESOME, but be careful, smart move sticking with the lower weights.    I am doing them today and I am shooting for 165!   
BTW I have NEVER seen another female doing deadlifts at my gym either, men YES all the time, no women.  Lots of cardio bunnies though!     They are doing something wrong though.. still FAT.  

I wish we could workout together!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Luke!

Hiya Cyndi, thanks for the b-day wishes 

You deadlift 165?    holy crap girl you are strong!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 13, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Thanks Luke!
> 
> Hiya Cyndi, thanks for the b-day wishes
> 
> You deadlift 165?    holy crap girl you are strong!!


I rushed on to the PC to tell YOU...  I DEADLIFTED 165 for 4 good reps!!!       started at 135 for 10, 155 for 8, 165 for 4!!!
My back is gonna feel it tommorow!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2005)

hey!
Ok..WHERE ARE THE B-DAY pics?
we need to see them! 
How was the rest of your weekend?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I rushed on to the PC to tell YOU...  I DEADLIFTED 165 for 4 good reps!!!       started at 135 for 10, 155 for 8, 165 for 4!!!
> My back is gonna feel it tommorow!!



WOW!  What type of deads were you doing?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 13, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey!
> Ok..WHERE ARE THE B-DAY pics?
> we need to see them!
> How was the rest of your weekend?



Hi Mikey   Only got two pics...one side of the table at dinner..the other side didn't turn out and then I just plain forgot to take pics the rest of the night   I suck at remembering that stuff and Tammy was too hammered to remind me 

Here's a couple


damn, they won't upload..i'll have to try it from work 

How was your weekend at the club


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 13, 2005)

Hey beautiful!
apparently....heavy dead lifts...
 
ha!

Well, by popular demand by very attractive females..I started wearing my very annoying, strobe light thing on my necklace again. It seems to draw a lot of attention..I got molested by a few women..

Yeah..that was horrible... 
I dunno...I think that after I get a sale or two knocked out, I will quit there again..for good. Maybe find one good woman to date. I still find myself at a distance wiht the women I have gone out with..and it is that much easier to remain that way while I have very little personal free time. I still believe in love...sharing that magic between two people and want to experience it again. 
You havea  super day...can't wait to see the pics of my favorite Canadian!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 14, 2005)

Morning Velvet  

How's our Canadian hottie today ?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 14, 2005)

Glad you B-day went well


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm typing this as quietly as I can.  

Nice to see that you're going to celebrate bdays are the clubs.  As they should be celebrated.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

Good morning Velvet... how are ya feeling today?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Good morning Mikey, Iain, Gary, Steve and Kerry 

Um Steve..I said we WOULDN"T be celebrating them at the clubs ha ha, getting too old for that shit   Now a spa...there's heaven!  But dont' worry, we'll be clubbing in Vegas for sure..that's a whole nother story 

I'm much better today Kerry, thanks.  I had 3 naps yesterday and then slept 9 hours straight thru the nite - didn't even wake to pee


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

*Saturday March 12*

*Cardio:*

45 mins Power Step
5 mins Stretching
5 hours Dancing   that counts right   My feet, hips and knees certainly tell me it counts


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

*Monday March 14*

*Cardio:*

30 min Outdoor Run
5 mins Stretching
6 mins Abs (continuous
20 mins Power Walking

Notes:  Well this is my first run in about two weeks, it felt awesome, didn't even have to walk at all..it's soooooooo beautiful out..only had to wear a vest and t-shirt..I can get used to this..way better than running in minus 37 while it's sleeting out


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I'm much better today Kerry, thanks.  I had 3 naps yesterday and then slept 9 hours straight thru the nite - didn't even wake to pee



Glad you feel better today.  
You slept 9 hours without peeing?!    You just became my new hero... I think my bladder is the size of a pea I usually have to get up at least 3 times a night... and when I'm water loading I may as well take my pillow to the bathroom!   
I'm spring cleaning my house... started yesterday, only managed to get the kitchen done, I mean I'm doing the works, pulling out the stove, freezer etc. and capturing all the feral dust bunnies and emptying every single cupboard cleaning and re-organizing... trouble is today I'm so over it and still have 99% of the house left to do! lol


----------



## BritChick (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Cardio:*
> 
> 30 min Outdoor Run
> 5 mins Stretching
> ...



I'm impressed that after not running for two weeks a run can feel awesome!   Good for you Jeni.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Good morning Mikey, Iain, Gary, Steve and Kerry
> 
> Um Steve..I said we WOULDN"T be celebrating them at the clubs ha ha, getting too old for that shit   Now a spa...there's heaven!  But dont' worry, we'll be clubbing in Vegas for sure..that's a whole nother story



oh ... ok.  It's Monday morning and I'm feeling really good after taking a Contact C on an empty stomach.  

Too old ... I'm hearing that a lot lately from friends.


----------



## wild (Mar 14, 2005)

Jeni...are you competing this year?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)

*HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY VELVET!*


*HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE  *


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Glad you feel better today.
> You slept 9 hours without peeing?!    You just became my new hero... I think my bladder is the size of a pea I usually have to get up at least 3 times a night... and when I'm water loading I may as well take my pillow to the bathroom!
> I'm spring cleaning my house... started yesterday, only managed to get the kitchen done, I mean I'm doing the works, pulling out the stove, freezer etc. and capturing all the feral dust bunnies and emptying every single cupboard cleaning and re-organizing... trouble is today I'm so over it and still have 99% of the house left to do! lol



Ya, that was the incredible part..9 hours no peeing..that's how exhausted I was 

Oh honey, I feel your pain, I did the total house clean the first week of January..my back has never been so sore - not even after the toughest back workout   Have fun


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> oh ... ok.  It's Monday morning and I'm feeling really good after taking a Contact C on an empty stomach.
> 
> Too old ... I'm hearing that a lot lately from friends.



You old fart, club-pusher, you!   Good afternoon Steve


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> Jeni...are you competing this year?



Hey Wild, geez, I don't know, I keep waffling on that    I keep having flashbacks to the comp diet and wanna    ha ha.  I've put on some good muscle over the winter so it shoud be easier to diet down...but I just don't know right now.  Are you?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> You old fart, club-pusher, you!   Good afternoon Steve


  take that Miss ECH 

oh .... good afternoon.  So glad you could join us today.  I hope you have a very good afternoon.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> *HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY VELVET!*
> 
> 
> *HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD ONE  *



ha ha, thanks Kerry, I did have a great one   What did you do all weekend?


----------



## wild (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hey Leah, geez, I don't know, I keep waffling on that    I keep having flashbacks to the comp diet and wanna    ha ha.  I've put on some good muscle over the winter so it shoud be easier to diet down...but I just don't know right now.  Are you?



Undecided. Just wanted to let you know there's no kingston show this year (as of right now) ..is case you were going for that one...and in case you didn't know yet


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Seriously?   Do you know why?


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, thanks Kerry, I did have a great one  What did you do all weekend?


Well, Saturday night I was bad   My girlfeind just came back from New Zealand, she's been gone for six weeks so we went out for a couple of drinks, whcih turned into several drinks and me ending up getting home at 4:00 a.m. But, I had a good time, just way to many calories, of course we had to go and have munchies after the bar as well, how bloated was I yesterday, YIKES! Anyways, back on track today, but I've got a nasty headache, I'm trying to kick the caffiene habit once again. I don't know why I keep going back to it after I've weaned myself off, it's such a nasty thing to go through. Oh, well, I'll be fine in a two or three days I'm sure.  What's new with you?


----------



## wild (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Seriously?   Do you know why?



well...to put it nicely  ...no promoters, lol  ...and no where to hold it since the grand is being renovated.

there's a "replacement" show in ottawa in november though

We _may_ have a new promoter but it's very iffy at the moment...so I wouldn't even count on it. 

Maybe you and me should do it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Well, Saturday night I was bad   My girlfeind just came back from New Zealand, she's been gone for six weeks so we went out for a couple of drinks, whcih turned into several drinks and me ending up getting home at 4:00 a.m. But, I had a good time, just way to many calories, of course we had to go and have munchies after the bar as well, how bloated was I yesterday, YIKES! Anyways, back on track today, but I've got a nasty headache, I'm trying to kick the caffiene habit once again. I don't know why I keep going back to it after I've weaned myself off, it's such a nasty thing to go through. Oh, well, I'll be fine in a two or three days I'm sure.  What's new with you?



ha ha ha ha ha, sounds like you had a blast Kerri   I've kicked the sugar habit myself and everytime I start eating sugar I ask myself why knowing how bad the withdrawals are (this is day 17 sugar free for me  )  What did you guys end up eating post-bar..pizza???


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

wild said:
			
		

> well...to put it nicely  ...no promoters, lol  ...and no where to hold it since the grand is being renovated.
> 
> there's a "replacement" show in ottawa in november though
> 
> ...



Now why doesn't any of that explanation surprise me   It's the most badly organized event I've been to!  I was very impressed with the Ottawa's last year so hopefully Joey will put on the 'replacement' show.  I bet you and I could do a much better job


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Damnit, I"m injured 

And it didn't happen in the gym 

I dropped a big-ass pillar candle on the top of my foot..it's all swollen and it hurts to walk


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha ha ha ha, sounds like you had a blast Kerri  I've kicked the sugar habit myself and everytime I start eating sugar I ask myself why knowing how bad the withdrawals are (this is day 17 sugar free for me  ) What did you guys end up eating post-bar..pizza???


No, we split an order of fries and gravy and a big fat salty reuben sandwhich, and then of course I brought a chicken burger and fries home for my boyfriend and helped him eat his as well  Sugar is evil, I know once I kick the habit I won't crave it, I've done it before, I'll just have to be patient


----------



## wild (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Now why doesn't any of that explanation surprise me   It's the most badly organized event I've been to!  I was very impressed with the Ottawa's last year so hopefully Joey will put on the 'replacement' show.  I bet you and I could do a much better job



Not to dis anyone but..._anyone_ could put on a better show, lol. Actually, the actual show itself isn't that bad...but it's poorly promoted...seems like they are just too busy to do it right. I hope we get a new promoter...I think there is enough interest...just not enough awareness


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Ya, well it's pretty sad when the gyms in town don't even have posters to hang one WEEK before the show.  I even asked for posters last year so I could post them around town, he said he was working on them and would send me them when ready..never happened   I wonder why Jamor hasn't picked it up, they seem to do a lot of shows...I met the old fella at the Ontario's..now there's a character


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh ya, all that salt will bloat you in no time Kerri   After my b-day night i was actually 3 pounds lighter because I was so dehydrated from the alcohol...and I didnt' do the usual post-bar pizza joint


----------



## PreMier (Mar 14, 2005)

Details on the birthday bash.  Sorry about your foot.. women and their candles


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

It was HUGE..and I"m concerned..I'm seriously limping around here...I hope i didn't break anything


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> WOW!  What type of deads were you doing?


regular deadlifts...not sumo style or Stiff legged, I doubt I could do 165 for stiffs!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It was HUGE..and I"m concerned..I'm seriously limping around here...I hope i didn't break anything


Jsut saw this... OUCH!! Hope the foot is OK!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Pretty Woman, sorry about the foot, Hope its okay!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Jsut saw this... OUCH!! Hope the foot is OK!!



Thanks hon   Dayam, I don't mean to sound girly but it hurts   I think I'm going to hit Emerg tomorrow morning (not going tonite so I can sit around for 5 hours) and get some x-rays done..it wouldnt' hurt this much if I just bruised it   The weird thing is..I did it first thing this morning, hurt like hell when it happened, brought tears to my eyes, but then the pain went away..I went for a run...went to the movies with my son (we saw Robots - it was good!!) and it was only when i got home that it really started to hurt 

Ice makes it hurt even worse...gonna try heat now.

...But back to the movie..you guys/gals with kids should take em to see Robots, it was so cute and remember the squirrel from the beginning of Ice Age? He does another skit at the beginning that's hillarious!!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Pretty Woman, sorry about the foot, Hope its okay!!!



Thanks Michael   Sorry, haven't been getting to many journals lately...but how did the concert go????  Did you bring back souvenirs???


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Cardio:*
> way better than running in minus 37 while it's sleeting out


...and u wonder why I do not wish to move there....


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...and u wonder why I do not wish to move there....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Damnit, I"m injured
> 
> And it didn't happen in the gym
> 
> I dropped a big-ass pillar candle on the top of my foot..it's all swollen and it hurts to walk


yeah...definately get that looked at! Even if it is just a hairline fracture...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 14, 2005)

So how the hell are ya Mikey?  Anything new and exciting?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 14, 2005)

one of my most favoritist people in the whole wide world has an owie on her foot..


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 15, 2005)

Good morning Sunshine   


hows the foot ?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 15, 2005)

My mom always said candles were dangerous


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Good morning Gary Bear   I have a hairline fracture on the top of my foot..nuttin they can do about it except give me T3's  

lmao Luke..ya, well people don't normally drop them on themselves   It would have been a much better story if I had dropped a weight plate on it


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 15, 2005)

Shitty News Jeni,

So are you restricted in your workouts?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Ouch... you foot sounds bad, hope it's feeling a little better today Jeni!
Ha, I did drop a 45lber on my big toe when I started training with Rod a few years back, I just shrugged it off at the time in an attempt to be cool... what I wanted to do was sit down and sob! lol


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Ouch... you foot sounds bad, hope it's feeling a little better today Jeni!
> Ha, I did drop a 45lber on my big toe when I started training with Rod a few years back, I just shrugged it off at the time in an attempt to be cool... what I wanted to do was sit down and sob! lol



awwwwwwww, ya, I wanted to cry too..wait, I did..and all of a sudden I had 3 cats in my lap 

I didn't do any cardio this morning Iain, but it does feel much better today..it's not as swollen...I train legs Thursday so we'll see


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> awwwwwwww, ya, I wanted to cry too..wait, I did..and all of a sudden I had 3 cats in my lap
> 
> I didn't do any cardio this morning Iain, but it does feel much better today..it's not as swollen...I train legs Thursday so we'll see



Hmmm... you saying 3 cats instantly brought back a dream I had last night about buying a dog, somehow we ended up with two and then one turned into a real baby... ugh, perish the thought!   
Cats are cool at sensing when you are sad.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hmmm... you saying 3 cats instantly brought back a dream I had last night about buying a dog, somehow we ended up with two and then one turned into a real baby... ugh, perish the thought!
> Cats are cool at sensing when you are sad.



Yes, they are, I love my babies   Nice dream LMAO..did you get that cute cat/dog email I sent you this morning..make sure you go pee before you read it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning Stevie Poo   What up?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Yes, they are, I love my babies   Nice dream LMAO..did you get that cute cat/dog email I sent you this morning..make sure you go pee before you read it



Thanks for the warning... still got to check my mail.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Stevie Poo   What up?



working on killing this minor cold before the weekend ... I'm supposed to go quadding.

Sucks about the foot.  Any idea of how long it will take to heal?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

It's just a small hairline fracture so as long as I take care of it it should be fine in a couple of weeks, I can walk on it no problem, but I have to make sure my shoes aren't too tight 

What is quadding?  4 Wheeling??


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 15, 2005)

Hairline fractures aren't a big deal...

I had three in my left foot for close to 2 years...

I trained right through them...  

(Ran 7-10, or hiked 15-20 miles a day back then) 

With your fitness goals always increasing there is normally little chance they will heal.
(Although it was not exercise induced?, so it might heal fine)

I'll keep an eye out on this...  it's a pretty indepth journal.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's just a small hairline fracture so as long as I take care of it it should be fine in a couple of weeks, I can walk on it no problem, but I have to make sure my shoes aren't too tight
> 
> What is quadding?  4 Wheeling??



What a pain in the ass... hope it heals quickly!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's just a small hairline fracture so as long as I take care of it it should be fine in a couple of weeks, I can walk on it no problem, but I have to make sure my shoes aren't too tight
> 
> What is quadding?  4 Wheeling??



that's good to hear. 

Yep ... a little 4 wheeling with a quad.  I've never been, so it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

opfor2skinee said:
			
		

> Hairline fractures aren't a big deal...
> 
> I had three in my left foot for close to 2 years...
> 
> ...



 welcome to my journal


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 15, 2005)

Morning Velvet  

thought I'd get an early start as GW seems to be up for the birds and always gets here first.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry about your foot Jeni   I hope it feels better soon.

That must have been a big ass candle..


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 15, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> It's just a small hairline fracture so as long as I take care of it it should be fine in a couple of weeks, I can walk on it no problem, but I have to make sure my shoes aren't too tight


   Take care of that Pretty Woman


----------



## Velvet (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jen!!  Sorry about your tootsie!!      Feel better soon!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2005)

dam..she forgot about me again... 


hey you! and stevie poo too!
(Ok, I will never say that again..)

Hope your day was good! (beside the pain) You still limping?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning Velvet   

I'm headed out to torture myself with the speed/cardio squat thingies .  have you tried it yet ?  no ?  Scaredy cat LOL  . When your foot is better give it a try and see who looks at you funny that day


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning Vel!! Have a good day!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

Mornin' velveeta


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Good morning Jeni.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Cyndi 

GOOD MORNING MIKEY!!!!!!!  I would never forget you 

Gary Bear, nope, haven't tried them yet..maybe this weekend instead of a run if it's nice out!!

Well my foot is much better today, I was actually able to do cardio.  Just got back from the Nerve Specialist..man, that's a freaky ass test they do..my arm jumped so high one time I hit the doc in the shoulder lol..Michael was with me and was staying at the other end of the room incase the electricity shot out of my body and into him   Well no damage, my nerves are fine but he says I'm irritating the ulnar nerve (that runs thru the elbow) but sleeping with that arm bent above my head and resting on it on the chair arm rest to heavily (while mousing) so he wants me to remove the arm rest, use my other hand to mouse (already started doing this) and sleep with an elbow pad on so that I don't bend it so much while sleeping!!

Good morning Andy, Lukey and Kerry


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 16, 2005)

morning ... again 
How are things with the ECH?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Hang on... I missed something going on with your arm?  Is this related to the tricep pull you had or something else?  Too lazy to go back and search! lol


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Morning..er afternoon Steve   Things are good, you??


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

LMAO Kerry, no i've been having numbness in my right arm...sometimes under my arm near my arm pit but usually in the elbow and hand, I had to go get the nerves tested for damage....it would drive me nuts in the night, could never get comfortable and it always acted up after heavy tricep training (it wasnt' from the tricep pull, that was the other arm)


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

*Wednesday March 16*

*Cardio: (before breaky)*

20 mins Power Step
20 mins Aerobics


*Workout:  (Upper Pull)*

BB Row
45 x 8
45 x 8
85 x 5
85 x 5
85 x 5
90 x 5
90 x 5
*
WG Pulldown*
90 x 6
90 x 6
90 x 6

*Cable Lateral* (ya it's a push but I wanted to do em)
15 x 10 PB
15 x 10
15 x 8F
*
BB Curl*
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 10F

Will up the weight next week

*DB Hammer*
15 x 6
15 x 6
15 x 6F
*
Cable Crunch*
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10
110 x 10

I dont' think I can go much higher on these without coming off the ground    Better start increasing the reps


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice wo Velvet    I see another PB there


----------



## Velvet (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks Gary Bear


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2005)

Nice workout Jeni!  Glad your foot is feeling better enough to get out


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO Kerry, no i've been having numbness in my right arm...sometimes under my arm near my arm pit but usually in the elbow and hand, I had to go get the nerves tested for damage....it would drive me nuts in the night, could never get comfortable and it always acted up after heavy tricep training (it wasnt' from the tricep pull, that was the other arm)



Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 16, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I dont' think I can go much higher on these without coming off the ground    Better start increasing the reps



No, no... just eat LOTS of crap, a weighted ass works nice as an anchor!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 16, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No, no... just eat LOTS of crap, a weighted ass works nice as an anchor!


     Good one BC!!  
I have Chris hold my feet down....  I like the eating alot solution better though!!


----------



## LW83 (Mar 16, 2005)

nice crunches


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 16, 2005)

Hello Pretty Woman, Awesome W/O there!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning Velvet   

Hey is this IM comp over?  Where's you after pics ?  who won what ? LOL


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

Good morning everyone 

LMAO Kerry and Cyndi...good ideas!!!  Holy crap Kerry, that's one smokin avi 

Thanks Jakey 

Thanks Luke and Michael...I can't believe my abs aren't sore from that 

Gary Bear, I never really took that comp seriously, mainly due to the timing...I wanted to put on more muscle over the winter..I wonder if they'll have a summer comp..that's usually the time when most cut for!!! 

Well not sure if i'm going to do legs today..my foot and knee are glitchy...definately do upper push tho as my backup plan


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> [*
> Cable Crunch*
> 110 x 10
> 110 x 10
> ...




I'd like to personally volunteer to hold your feet down


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I'd like to personally volunteer to hold your feet down



And this is the first thing I see in your journal today... now this just sounds wrong! lol
Good morning.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

Good morning Kerry and Steve  

So Kerry, how did the exam go?  Sorry i haven't been to journals..i just finished meeting 1 of 3


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So Kerry, how did the exam go?  Sorry i haven't been to journals..i just finished meeting 1 of 3



Um... I really don't know, I'm stressing a bit - there was a LOT on the exam that we just hadn't covered which pissed me right off!
I honestly can't predict whether I've passed or failed this one at this point and I have to wait a month for the results.  
It was much tougher than I predicted though and I barely finished in the 3 hours given.  
Oh well, fingers crossed!   
Have a great day... time to pack the kids lunches.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> And this is the first thing I see in your journal today... now this just sounds wrong! lol
> Good morning.



It is ALL good  

I can hold yours too if you'd like  

Meetings ... it's getting in the way of IM life ... what's up with that.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um... I really don't know, I'm stressing a bit - there was a LOT on the exam that we just hadn't covered which pissed me right off!
> I honestly can't predict whether I've passed or failed this one at this point and I have to wait a month for the results.
> It was much tougher than I predicted though and I barely finished in the 3 hours given.
> Oh well, fingers crossed!
> Have a great day... time to pack the kids lunches.



Yikes, you have to wait a whole month????  I'm sure you did awesome, man you know your stuff..don't worry   I know that'll be hard as hell..but stay positive


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It is ALL good
> 
> I can hold yours too if you'd like
> 
> Meetings ... it's getting in the way of IM life ... what's up with that.



Ya, well a busy day makes me happy..I hate it when there isn't any work to do or I'm waiting on someone else before I can get my stuff done..that just makes for a realllllllllllllllllllllly loooooooooooooooooooooong day


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

*Thursday March 17*

*Upper Body Push*

Had to make it short and sweet while I was squeezing my workout in between meetings...

*Bench*
45 x 10
45 x 10
80 x 4
80 x 4
80 x 4
80 x 4
80 x 6F

*Incline DB Press*
26 x 6
26 x 6
26 x 6F

*CG Bench*
65 x 6
65 x 6
65 x 6F

*Cable Pressdown*
75 x 8
75 x 8
80 x 9F

*
Cardio:*

30 mins Low Impact Aerobics before breaky


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy St. Patty's Day, hope you've got your green on!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

ha ha, thanks Andy...but I don't own ANYTHING green!! I looked, really I did! What are you wearing


----------



## BritChick (Mar 17, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It is ALL good
> 
> I can hold yours too if you'd like
> 
> Meetings ... it's getting in the way of IM life ... what's up with that.



Pin two of us at the same time and master the whip... wow, what a talented NT we have Jeni.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Upper Body Push*
> 
> Had to make it short and sweet while I was squeezing my workout in between meetings...
> 
> ...




if you did 80 for 4 sets of 4 and then 6 reps on the fifth set I think you can really add much more weight to the bar.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Pin two of us at the same time and master the whip... wow, what a talented NT we have Jeni.



LMAO


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you did 80 for 4 sets of 4 and then 6 reps on the fifth set I think you can really add much more weight to the bar.



  I was trying not to go to failure on all my sets before the last...I felt stronger this week so I bet you are right..k, 85 next week    I really wish I had a spotter for these


----------



## Velvet (Mar 17, 2005)

LMAO, Just realized that on Incline DB Presses I said 26lbs ha ha, I meant 25


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 17, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Upper Body Push*
> 
> Had to make it short and sweet while I was squeezing my workout in between meetings...
> 
> ...


Awsome W/O there Pretty Woman!!! Happy St. Patricks Day too


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 17, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> if you did 80 for 4 sets of 4 and then 6 reps on the fifth set I think you can really add much more weight to the bar.


Velvet !! Are you slacking  off ? LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey hottie!
Happy St. Paddies Day!
Were you wearing green? I'm not..hoping ot get some cute woman to pinch me..


Well, I wen to the Dr. today...they told me what I already knew: I have tendonitis in my right arm..I am gonna have to just deal with this....damn...I was hoping for elective surgury: amputate and make me a bionic arm...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 17, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Um... I really don't know, I'm stressing a bit - there was a LOT on the exam that we just hadn't covered which pissed me right off!
> I honestly can't predict whether I've passed or failed this one at this point and I have to wait a month for the results.
> It was much tougher than I predicted though and I barely finished in the 3 hours given.
> Oh well, fingers crossed!
> Have a great day... time to pack the kids lunches.


I know what you mean! When I was studying for my Microsfot certifications, the exams had things on it that was not discussed, NOR in the 'official' Microsoft course book. (Luckily, I had two other books, exam prep stuff, etc...)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning Miss Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Velvet !! Are you slacking  off ? LOL



ha ha, no Gary Bear, just had visions of last weeks wimpy ass workout..for some reason I was really weak last week   I was trying not to go to failure on each set as I was told it would burn me out...so I didn't   I was stronger this week tho ..so maybe it's time to start upping my bench..finally   

Happy Belated Patties Day 


Thanks so much Michael!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey hottie!
> Happy St. Paddies Day!
> Were you wearing green? I'm not..hoping ot get some cute woman to pinch me..
> 
> ...



What a bum deal eh?  So what is the therapy for tendonitis?  I've never had it   Happy St. Patties Day to you too Mikey 


Good morning Gary Bear


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Good morning. 
Anything fun planned for this weekend?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

and WELCOME to Friday .......... weeeee hoooooooo  
Morning ECH


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Good morning.
> Anything fun planned for this weekend?



Hiya Kerry 

  fun?  Well I have to clean my house  ha ha, I need a new workout log book so I'm gonna hit chapters up, Probably go to the movies (we saw Hostage last night and it was really really really really good..very violent and bloody and kept you on the edge of your seat  ) and I'm having coffee on Sunday with a guy I met on my birthday 

What about you, Rod and the kiddies?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and WELCOME to Friday .......... weeeee hoooooooo
> Morning ECH




Morning Stevie Poo..have fun quadding


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerry
> 
> fun?  Well I have to clean my house  ha ha, I need a new workout log book so I'm gonna hit chapters up, Probably go to the movies (we saw Hostage last night and it was really really really really good..very violent and bloody and kept you on the edge of your seat  ) and I'm having coffee on Sunday with a guy I met on my birthday
> 
> What about you, Rod and the kiddies?



Hey, have fun Sunday!   
I've got a two day course this weekend for my first aid/cpr.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Morning Stevie Poo..have fun quadding



sadly that won't be happening ... the missus' IBS started acting Tuesday, so I've been playing nurse/doctor (and not in the way some of would like to think  ).  She is at work today, but we'll see how long that lasts.  

You seem to go to a lot of movies, have you seen Hitch yet?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, have fun Sunday!
> I've got a two day course this weekend for my first aid/cpr.



Coool, I took that course here at work and it was awesome..the girl presenting was very peppy and made it fun..and playing with those dummies was entertaining


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> sadly that won't be happening ... the missus' IBS started acting Tuesday, so I've been playing nurse/doctor (and not in the way some of would like to think  ).  She is at work today, but we'll see how long that lasts.
> 
> You seem to go to a lot of movies, have you seen Hitch yet?


Splain IBS Lucy   That's sucky, well I hope you two find other ways to entertain yourselves 

Ya, my friends and i love going to the movies..yep, saw Hitch, it was hillarious!!!!

Saw Robots on the weekend..it was ok I guess, it was cute but not as funny as I had hoped..have you taken your daughter to see it?  I can wait until Madagascar comes out..kiddie movie..looks hilllarious, can't wait to see the psychotic penguins


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

IBS ... irritable bowel syndrome

Robots ... no she wasn't too excited about it.  She wants to go see the Pacifier this weekend.  I think we'll take her and couple of friends to see it.  Well, they will see it and we'll go see Hitch.


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

Hitch was great and I want to see The Pacifier too, see how Vin Diesel does in comedy... hmmm, can't say Robots really grabs me.
I need to go see a good flick... I love going to the theatre.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> IBS ... irritable bowel syndrome
> 
> Robots ... no she wasn't too excited about it.  She wants to go see the Pacifier this weekend.  I think we'll take her and couple of friends to see it.  Well, they will see it and we'll go see Hitch.



Good plan..we took michael to see hitch and he loved it..laughed his ass off at the ending 

Your poor wifey   Hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hitch was great and I want to see The Pacifier too, see how Vin Diesel does in comedy... hmmm, can't say Robots really grabs me.
> I need to go see a good flick... I love going to the theatre.



Ya, me too, we go at least once a week..good entertainment and if you don't buy crap at the concession stand it's also cheap 

Pacifier..hum, I'd go just to drool over Vin


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

*Friday March 18*

*Cardio:*

30 mins Power Step
20 mins Low Impact Aerobics
5 mins Stretching


*Workout:  Delts & Bi's* Supplemental to previous w/o's this week cause my foot isn't well enuff to squat   Monday it's on! 

*Seated DB Press*
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 5
25 x 6
25 x 6F

Hum, maybe up the weight next week (if not done on chest day) to 30's
*
Rear Pec Dec Flye*
45 x 8
52.7 x 8
52.7 x 8F

Geez, haven't done these in over a year..was hard to do 30's then.. 
*
Alt DB Hammer Curl*
20 x 6 PB
20 x 6 
20 x 6 
20 x 6

Ok, folks, I'm a   It wasn't until my third set that I realized that I was supposed to be doing Alt DB Curls...HELLO????  I was really distracted..there was a fine specimen of a man doing BB Curls beside me...Dayam, glad it's Friday
*
Alt DB Curl*
22.5 x 6

By now, I'm sick of the DB curls...moving on... 
*
Cable T-Bar Curl*
50 x 8
55 x 8
60 x 8F

That's all folks!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, me too, we go at least once a week..good entertainment and if you don't buy crap at the concession stand it's also cheap
> 
> Pacifier..hum, I'd go just to drool over Vin



Cheap ...  ... I guess it all depends on how you look at it.  It cost us about $30 to walk in the door.  If we wait a couple of months, we can rent it for $5 ...


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Cheap ...  ... I guess it all depends on how you look at it.  It cost us about $30 to walk in the door.  If we wait a couple of months, we can rent it for $5 ...



Cheaper if you like going to the theatre alone like me! lol  
One fee and I usually go to matinees so it's under $10.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

Ya, if I take michael we usually do the matinee (he uses his allowance for crap food, I refuse to pay those prices  ) otherwise, if i"m going with the girls..it's only $11.50 for a night of entertainment..that's only TWO drinks at the bar remember!!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 18, 2005)

I remember seeing an Oprah show years ago that said that the price you pay for one large popcorn would actually feed the entire theatre if it were priced according to how much it would 'really' cost.
I don't know why they have to so blatantly financially rape people, their prices are retarded.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 18, 2005)

Another nice wo !! 
And of course a PB   You are doing so good , Keep it up gitl . have a great weekend !


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

You called me a gitl   Is that bad?   j/k  YOu have a GREAT weekend Gary Bear!!  Is Zach coming over to play?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> I remember seeing an Oprah show years ago that said that the price you pay for one large popcorn would actually feed the entire theatre if it were priced according to how much it would 'really' cost.
> I don't know why they have to so blatantly financially rape people, their prices are retarded.



BECAUSE people still pay it  It's unbelievable!! I'm not cheap at all but I still won't buy their stuff..we smuggle pop/water in


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

Guess what??


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Pacifier..hum, I'd go just to drool over Vin


Yeah, I tend to drool over Vin also  Nice w/o Jeni, Patrick still training you? Anyway, good morning


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Guess what??



ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, you and your wife and son are going to meet me in Vegas?  Dunno, WHAT???


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I tend to drool over Vin also  Nice w/o Jeni, Patrick still training you? Anyway, good morning



YER BACK!!!     Just couldn't stay away eh?  WE are just so damn miss-able 

Nope, training myself (can't you tell by the fact that I only did one set of alt db curls, said fuck it and went on to something better  )

How've ya been?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, you and your wife and son are going to meet me in Vegas?  Dunno, WHAT???




Umm Chicken butt


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> YER BACK!!!     Just couldn't stay away eh?  WE are just so damn miss-able
> 
> Nope, training myself (can't you tell by the fact that I only did one set of alt db curls, said fuck it and went on to something better  )
> 
> How've ya been?


I thought is sounded like you were training yourself  Nope, couldn't stay away  Still a bit messed up, but that's life


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, you and your wife and son are going to meet me in Vegas?  Dunno, WHAT???



Although it would be nice, not likely.  If we win the lottery OK we will show up. 

But the real answer it is Friday .......  I have just over 3 more days of work left


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice workout.  Did you talk to the fine specimen?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Umm Chicken butt



Say what?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I thought is sounded like you were training yourself  Nope, couldn't stay away  Still a bit messed up, but that's life



HEY!  Don't be making fun of my personal personal training skills mister 



  Glad you came back, not sure why you left but that's ok  all that matters is that you are back at it


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Although it would be nice, not likely.  If we win the lottery OK we will show up.
> 
> But the real answer it is Friday .......  I have just over 3 more days of work left



Cooooooooooooooooool 

You are off to Sarasota then????


----------



## Velvet (Mar 18, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice workout.  Did you talk to the fine specimen?



Thanks Jakey   Na, I had headphones on, he had headphones on..doesn't make for easy conversation  Besides, I'm shy as hell ...but only with cute guys..otherwise I'm a motor mouth


----------



## LW83 (Mar 18, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Na, I had headphones on, he had headphones on..doesn't make for easy conversation  Besides, I'm shy as hell ...but only with cute guys..otherwise I'm a motor mouth



I'm a motormouth with all the old dudes in the locker   They all ask me if I wrestle for the High school, and then wanna tell me about their days wrestling   God, I didn't know I look THAT young

Hope you have a wonderful weekend


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, Those dudes you hang out with in the lockeroom, are on a list for the State of Michigan, they passed out at my neighborhood Assn. meeting last Halloween!

"Watch out for these known offenders!!"

You better watch your back, if you know what I mean!

 =


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Velvet*
_ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, you and your wife and son are going to meet me in Vegas? Dunno, WHAT???_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The GF and me will be in LV, Mid April... 

When is the meeting?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> The GF and me will be in LV, Mid April...
> 
> When is the meeting?



Watch out for crazy stalkers Velvet


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2005)

Do you have a monkey fetish??


----------



## klmclean (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Velvet, have a great weekend!


----------



## opfor2skinee (Mar 19, 2005)

If I can Drive/skip up to Vegas, if U want serious protec!?

Or...  I could call it in...  I know a few guys W/ the casinos...

Sounds pretty harmless 2 me..

As long as the meet spot is "Vegas" public...

If I wn't busy I'd come up!

Hey, Monk, Whatsup?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I was really distracted..there was a fine specimen of a man doing BB Curls beside me...Dayam, glad it's Friday


Awesome W/O there Pretty Woman, why didn't you say hi, I kept waiting or you to say hello, I sat by you for a reason!!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Mar 19, 2005)

Stalker!??... mmmmmmmmmm-- no.

I'm sure she's cute; but, I'm taken.  

(Sorry)


----------



## Velvet (Mar 19, 2005)

Happy Saturday everybody, was having connection problems and had to reinstall Netscape yet again 

Thanks *Luke* 

Hiya *Jakey* 

Welcome to my journal *Monkey* Man   I'm heading to vegas in September as my bro is getting married down there 

*P*, na uh, YOU have the monkey festish  

Hiya *Kerri,* smokin avi girl 
*
Michael*, LMFAO...next time introduce yourself


----------



## klmclean (Mar 19, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya *Kerri,* smokin avi girl


Thanks Velvet


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> *Michael*, LMFAO...next time introduce yourself


   Will do!!! Hows the weekend treatin ya?


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey gorgeous! What new and exciting in Vel's world lately?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yea! what's Velvet up to


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hiya sweetums!

How was the weekend?
How was the coffee date? hmm??? Inquiring minds...wanna know...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 21, 2005)

Good morning everyone 

Sorry, it's gonna be a crazy ass week...lots of deadlines and such.  Hopefully I can check in with y'all later

 x 100


----------



## BritChick (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi Jeni,
Hope you had a great weekend, don't work too hard this week... catch up with ya later.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 21, 2005)

Morning Velvet


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 21, 2005)

HI Vel 

Long time no see.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2005)

Pretty Woman!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2005)

holy crap! This is a first...it is still hte same page it was the last time I posted..

Hey hottie!


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 22, 2005)

morning Velvet


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Good morning everybody 

How y'all doing?

I must get to journals and update this log, I must, I must


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2005)

Morning ECH


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi busy lady, hope you are doing well.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

how's my favorite Canadian lady this day?
I'm waiting for a phone call to see whther I wil be eating a light breaky..of oatmeal and a protein shake..or get to cook breaky...maybe last time this week will have time for eggs...


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Jeni!  Thanks for the funny emails


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2005)

update: had the good breaky.. 

my lunch date fell thru...


----------



## Velvet (Mar 22, 2005)

bummer Mikey, that sucks about the date, but yummy on the breaky 

Yer welcome Jakey, that cats and dogs one was priceless..but I swear those three kittens laying out flat on their backs like that looked dead   I want to kiss their furry little bellies   well, unless they really are dead..then well um nevermind   

Did you get that one Kerry?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 22, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> bummer Mikey, that sucks about the date, but yummy on the breaky
> 
> Yer welcome Jakey, that cats and dogs one was priceless..but I swear those three kittens laying out flat on their backs like that looked dead   I want to kiss their furry little bellies   well, unless they really are dead..then well um nevermind
> 
> Did you get that one Kerry?



Yep I got it, it was great, there were sooo many REALLY good ones too.  
I agree on the little kitties, they were evenly spaced too! lol  
The dude surrounded in wee fur balls was cute as hell too... just hope he didn't roll over on them.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Where's our Velvet  

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone and she's always gone too long anytime she goes away


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)

aw shucks, thanks Gary Bear   I"m here...briefly...I have 3 meetings today.  A new project has started and I'm taking a lead position and I actually have my very own staff member lol..so I'm freaky busy...I'll try to pop in during the day!  How are you these days?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> aw shucks, thanks Gary Bear  I"m here...briefly...I have 3 meetings today. A new project has started and I'm taking a lead position and I actually have my very own staff member lol..so I'm freaky busy...I'll try to pop in during the day! How are you these days?


Doing pretty good . Good luck team leader


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

No one sends me funny emails 

Morning Jeni   Guess What?


----------



## BritChick (Mar 23, 2005)

Good morning Jeni, thanks for re-sending that e-mail. 
Have a great day!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2005)

morning ECH ... and now team lead with her very own person to _boss_ around.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey Vel   Hope your doing great girl, I see you've been busy as hell too!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> No one sends me funny emails
> 
> Morning Jeni   Guess What?



Oh no, you poor dear..PM me your addy and we'll fix that..i get a slew of jokes every day in this joint 


WHAT?????


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)

Morning Kerry, Steve and Andy  

Things hectic at work these days for you too Andy?  Oh well, the busier I am the less time I have to overeat right


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 23, 2005)

One more Sleep till we leave for FLA 

I can't wait.  It is freezing out there today.  The wind is nipply


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Velvet, just dropping in to see what's new and how you've been


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> One more Sleep till we leave for FLA
> 
> I can't wait.  It is freezing out there today.  The wind is nipply



ha ha, that IS exciting news..you get to see Mickey 

It's been really nice here all week...i hope we don't get the rest of your freezing rain


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hi Velvet, just dropping in to see what's new and how you've been



Hi Kerri!!  Whats new...hum, it's really crazy at work but I'm enjoying the wonderful spring weather   Is it getting any warmer up north??


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi Kerri!! Whats new...hum, it's really crazy at work but I'm enjoying the wonderful spring weather  Is it getting any warmer up north??


Well, I"ve got a new attitude, that's what's new. I've decided to stop OBSESSING over everything I put in my mouth! And for the last two days I have'nt binged and I know it's because I'm not obsessing over my diet. I feel like I'm free. I know it sounds silly, but I was really getting down, I didn't even want to get out of bed in the morning. I just have such a positive attitude now and it's a nice feeling. I'm just goign to eat clean and train hard  It's pretty bad when I was getting to the point that if I had an extra chicken breast or an extra 1/2 cup of rice I felt like I was cheating on my diet and I would feel like a failure. But, thank god I've snapped out of it and came to realization that the girls in the magazines don't look like that all year round so why should I expect that of myself as well? Anyways, it's getting really warm here, I can wait to break out my sandals


----------



## Velvet (Mar 23, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Well, I"ve got a new attitude, that's what's new. I've decided to stop OBSESSING over everything I put in my mouth! And for the last two days I have'nt binged and I know it's because I'm not obsessing over my diet. I feel like I'm free. I know it sounds silly, but I was really getting down, I didn't even want to get out of bed in the morning. I just have such a positive attitude now and it's a nice feeling. I'm just goign to eat clean and train hard  It's pretty bad when I was getting to the point that if I had an extra chicken breast or an extra 1/2 cup of rice I felt like I was cheating on my diet and I would feel like a failure. But, thank god I've snapped out of it and came to realization that the girls in the magazines don't look like that all year round so why should I expect that of myself as well? Anyways, it's getting really warm here, I can wait to break out my sandals



That's awesome Kerri!  It's good that you can see yourself honestly and work towards having a healthy relationship with food!  Have you checked out Monstar's latest and greatest journal?  He just finished saying pretty much the same thing!!  Good luck with your new LIFESTYLE!!!

I know, sandels ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, shorts ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, bikini tops ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, i cant' wait


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> One more Sleep till we leave for FLA
> 
> I can't wait.



I totally forgot.  Kick Donald Duck in the nuts for me.. He is an evil duck


----------



## klmclean (Mar 23, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> That's awesome Kerri! It's good that you can see yourself honestly and work towards having a healthy relationship with food! Have you checked out Monstar's latest and greatest journal? He just finished saying pretty much the same thing!! Good luck with your new LIFESTYLE!!!
> 
> I know, sandels ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, shorts ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, bikini tops ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, i cant' wait


Thanks Velvet  
Yes, me and Monstar are an awful lot a like, I just don't post about it. Only I can make the changes I need to and that's what I'm doing, being realistic and sensible Oh, yes, there will be bikinis this summer


----------



## Velvet (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I totally forgot.  Kick Donald Duck in the nuts for me.. He is an evil duck



bad childhood memories honey?


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ha ha, that IS exciting news..you get to see Mickey
> 
> It's been really nice here all week...i hope we don't get the rest of your freezing rain



Freezing Rain   We got just over 5 cm of Snow.

I could see most of the Grass in My Back yard now no longer.


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 24, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I totally forgot.  Kick Donald Duck in the nuts for me.. He is an evil duck



I'll whisper in his ear what I am going to do right before it happens just to see the reaction on his face


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I know, sandels ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, shorts ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, bikini tops ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, i cant' wait



neither can we


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Team Leader Velvet


----------



## PreMier (Mar 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> bad childhood memories honey?



When I was small and went to Disney World, I remember trying to get an autograph(they have these cheesy books, that you get autographs from all the characters in).  Well, I went to the area where Donald was, and was all excited because he was my favorite.  Then they closed the area a few people before I got in?!  I have been scarred ever since.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> bummer Mikey, that sucks about the date, but yummy on the breaky


hey! No worries! There is always next week, right! yeah..the breakfast wsa gooood..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> neither can we


my thoughts exactly..


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 25, 2005)

TGIF !!!!    


Have a great weekend !


----------



## BritChick (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi Jeni, missed you not being around so much this week... have an awesome weekend.
Oh, by the way went to see The Pacifier with the kids... it was pretty good, worth seeing if only for Vin.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> When I was small and went to Disney World, I remember trying to get an autograph(they have these cheesy books, that you get autographs from all the characters in).  Well, I went to the area where Donald was, and was all excited because he was my favorite.  Then they closed the area a few people before I got in?!  I have been scarred ever since.



Oh no   The bastards!  Poor Jakey


----------



## Velvet (Mar 25, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hi Jeni, missed you not being around so much this week... have an awesome weekend.
> Oh, by the way went to see The Pacifier with the kids... it was pretty good, worth seeing if only for Vin.



Aw, thanks Kerry   Michael went to see the movie with his friend so I'll just wait until it comes out on video


Well I just got my first burn of the year   I now have more freckles than I did yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Aw, thanks Kerry   Michael went to see the movie with his friend so I'll just wait until it comes out on video
> 
> 
> Well I just got my first burn of the year   I now have more freckles than I did yesterday


wuv to play 'connect the dots' with you...freckles are cute..


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 25, 2005)

Freckles are cute on Jeni  Doing anything this weekend?


----------



## GoalGetter (Mar 25, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> ...I now have more freckles than I did yesterday


welcome to my life... i've got 'em everywhere  what i wouldn't give for a nice deep golden tan instead.


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi guys, this weekend....hum, cooking a birthday dinner for my best friend from college...have 11 over for easter dinner (only have 10 chairs), laundry...etc etc  I have a date on Monday


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi guys, this weekend....hum, cooking a birthday dinner for my best friend from college...have 11 over for easter dinner (only have 10 chairs), laundry...etc etc I have a date on Monday


You can borrow one of my chairs   But you have to come and get it . LOL


----------



## BritChick (Mar 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hi guys, this weekend....hum, cooking a birthday dinner for my best friend from college...have 11 over for easter dinner (only have 10 chairs), laundry...etc etc  I have a date on Monday




You're brave cooking for 11... eek!   lol
Hope you have a great Easter Jeni and looking forward to hearing how the date went... is this the same guy you had coffee with?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Morning Pretty Woman, date Monday........... alright!!! Have a great weekend too


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> You can borrow one of my chairs   But you have to come and get it . LOL



 ...smooth 

Hi Gary Bear, what are your plans for Easter?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> You're brave cooking for 11... eek!   lol
> Hope you have a great Easter Jeni and looking forward to hearing how the date went... is this the same guy you had coffee with?



Ya, i wasn't expecting that many...really didn't think my family was that big   But turkey dinner is the easiest thing to make for a large group...it's just finding somewhere to put everybody 

No, different guy, the last one was being posted out by you actually, he's in the military   This one is a 2 hour drive a way


----------



## Velvet (Mar 26, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Morning Pretty Woman, date Monday........... alright!!! Have a great weekend too



  yep   He's a paramedic..just built his dream house and has a son 3 years younger than mine..oh and very handsome too 

You have a wonderful Easter too Michael!!  Is you wife cooking a big feast?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> yep   He's a paramedic..just built his dream house and has a son 3 years younger than mine..oh and very handsome too
> 
> You have a wonderful Easter too Michael!!  Is you wife cooking a big feast?


Sounds like a keeper   

Thank you, I will have a GREAT Easter, can't wait till my LilBit goes Easter egg hunting 

No, going to my familys house for an early lunch, and her Family's house for an early dinner.
You also have a WONDERFUL Easter. And a Fantastic Monday Date!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> I have a date on Monday






			
				Velvet said:
			
		

> No, different guy, the last one was being posted out by you actually, he's in the military   This one is a *20*  hour drive a way


When should I pick you up?


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 26, 2005)

I guess your not talking to me anymore


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

*HAPPY EASTER  EVE!*


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I guess your not talking to me anymore


I talk with you when I can...buddy....


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I talk with you when I can...buddy....


Oh, good sweetie


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> When should I pick you up?



LMAO, smartypants 


*HAPPY EASTER  EVERYONE!!!*​


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Sounds like a keeper
> 
> Thank you, I will have a GREAT Easter, can't wait till my LilBit goes Easter egg hunting
> 
> ...



LilBit?   that's cute!  Sounds like you have a very busy feasting day Michael..enjoy!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I guess your not talking to me anymore



Don't be silly David 


*
Hi DAVID ​*


----------



## BritChick (Mar 27, 2005)

Happy Easter Jeni... has the Easter bunny visited your house yet?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LMAO, smartypants
> 
> 
> *HAPPY EASTER  EVERYONE!!!*​


more like, wishful thinking, actually...

Happy Easter, J!
IT is D E A D here at the mall...thinking I am gonna lock up..go get my friend's sport bike and go for ride until it is dinner time...

May your day be superifilous!
mike


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 27, 2005)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Oh, good sweetie


waka, waka, waka! (Fozzie Bear, Muppet)


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 29, 2005)

Morning Velvet


----------



## BritChick (Mar 29, 2005)

Good morning.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Where are youuuuuuu?


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 29, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> LilBit?   that's cute!  Sounds like you have a very busy feasting day Michael..enjoy!


Yes, I call her LilBit because from the minute she was born, I said she was a little bit me, and a little bit her mom. So LilBit just stuck   How did your Easter and Date go Pretty Woman?


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 30, 2005)

I don't like you being Team Leader   You don't visit us anymore


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2005)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I don't like you being Team Leader   You don't visit us anymore



Yeah, what he said!!


----------



## Velvet (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Everybody   

I was in Toronto on business and just got back..i'm sooooooooooo tired..but taking the train first class rocks!  How is everybody?  I'm hitting the hay, need some zzzzzzz's...I'll catch up with y'all in the morn


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2005)

hey beautiful!
how...did the date go?
I wanna take a train trip! (from watching Risky Business) But..DAMN, they are expensive...at least the one I wanna go on...I can take a week long cruise for cheaper...


----------



## klmclean (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey Missy, how ya been?


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey beautiful!
> how...did the date go?
> I wanna take a train trip! (from watching Risky Business) But..DAMN, they are expensive...at least the one I wanna go on...I can take a week long cruise for cheaper...



Ya, it can be expensive, but it's nice when work pays for it 

The date was fun but there was no chemistry   It was a sort of blind date - pictures were exchanged...moving on lol


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2005)

klmclean said:
			
		

> Hey Missy, how ya been?



Hiya Kerri   How are you?  I'm great, just really busy at work...and in life   I miss all of you guys!!


----------



## klmclean (Mar 31, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Hiya Kerri  How are you? I'm great, just really busy at work...and in life  I miss all of you guys!!


Not bad, going away to Chicago tomorrow for a few days and then back to my diet and worout routine. I actually journaled my workout and diet today, a miracle has occoured


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

Chicago??? That's cool, I've been there, loved it, especially Bloomingdales 

Are you going there for fun or on business???


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

Good morning all!!

I bought a new video while in toronto with a boxer...it's 45mins of aeroboxing including a 30 min jump rope routine...HOLY CRAP..it was intense and I loved it   I much prefer the jump rope to the kicking in kickboxing


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2005)

You were in TO with a boxer?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

lol..according to what I wrote, yes


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2005)

you're stll the ECH


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey V!!  

How are you??  I have been crazy busy...


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you're stll the ECH



  So how does the hair look?  What colors did you get this time?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 1, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey V!!
> 
> How are you??  I have been crazy busy...



Hiya Cyndi!  Long time no see 

What's been keeping you busy??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> Ya, it can be expensive, but it's nice when work pays for it
> 
> The date was fun but there was no chemistry   It was a sort of blind date - pictures were exchanged...moving on lol


too bad for that guy....yay!! for me!

Happy Friday! How's you? I am okie dokie...I gotta go to work @ 6pm tonight...gonna eb the 1st mid...gonna be a LONG weekend...at elast I can steal a cat nap.
I went to the Humane Society this morning after an appointment in the area...I saw the most amazing looking poochie! An all black, sheppard / husky miz..with one regular and one clear eye...looked friend'y..too bad I have no time nor room for the guy...2 of my favorite dogs...in one...oy.


----------



## klmclean (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey Velvet, off to Chicago tomorrow  Figures I just get back into my journaling, I even posted my meals and workouts that last two days and now I throw a four day trip into the mix to throw me off  Oh, well, I'll get right back to it when I return, bikini season is just around the corner


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2005)

Velvet said:
			
		

> So how does the hair look?  What colors did you get this time?



the design is pretty simple with one half braided blue and the other half with red.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Jeni,

You were in TO and I Missed it 

Winter SUCKS


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2005)

hey hottie!
How's you? So...helllooooooo...where ye be?


----------



## BritChick (Apr 4, 2005)

Jeni where the hell are you these days??? I miss ya!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello there Pretty Woman!!!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## BritChick (Apr 5, 2005)

She doesn't love us anymore.   
Either that or the coffee date she had a while back is working out really, really well!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't like it. Nope. don't like it at all.....she needs to be here....


----------



## klmclean (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmmmmmmmmm ... Where are you ????!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2005)

Where is Vel, where is Vel???????


----------



## Velvet (Apr 6, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, you guys!!!  YOu make me feel so good 

Sorry, been slacking lately, haven't been online much   I do keep my Blog up to date tho for my workouts!!

How is everybody?  Iain, how was Mickey???  Kerri, how was Chicago?  Mikey, you friend forgive you yet???  Where ya been Jilly?  Hows the new grandson doing Gary Bear??  Kerry, are those new pups behaving?  How's your dieting/comp prep going???  Jakey, I STILL need details!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2005)

my friend? Screw him! I wsa helpuing his wife yesterday...she told me..that his bike's insurance wsa suspended for almost as  long as he hsa owned it! (just fire / theft coverage, what she said)
He is friggin LUCKY I was riding it and my insurance is gonna cover it! If he had dumped it....he woulda been out of the bike! I don't feel so bad...at all now...

Glad u are back! MISS YOU!


----------



## klmclean (Apr 10, 2005)

Hey Velvet

Don't feel bad about not posting much lately, we all have busy lives  
Chicago was okay, there and back in four days, didn't really see or do much it was more of just a road trip. We did spend a day with a friend in Dansville, but nothing too exciting. I wanted to go to the zoo so bad and they had an awesome one there but it wasn't open yet   Anything new and exicting with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2005)

wow...did I typo the heck out of that last post!

how are you?
I got back from Phoenix this morning. I am gonna think about relocating there. I am going to LA in another couple weeks...that is also a possibility...
ya are gonna have to come South to tan your hyde!


----------

